# The Gifting Library Chat Thread ....



## Geoffrey

As I mentioned, I thought it would be easier to list participants in one thread and chit chat in another so people don't get lost in the shuffle of conversation ... well, and because I'm easily confused.

So, this is here just to let you talk about whatever you want about our new game .... 

Just in case you need the hyperlink, here is a link to the The 2016/1017 Gifting Library


----------



## elizafaith13

I guess we can start gifting at anytime?


----------



## Geoffrey

Pretty much.  We've been discussing in the Moderator cave and we think that this will be nicer with few rules for when and whom.  If you see a gift you wish to give, then whenever you choose is the proper time.


----------



## elizafaith13

For some weird reason when I look at the lists from my phone, almost all the books show as not able to gift at this time. Is this a setting on my end? Do I need to go to the full site not mobile?


----------



## dnagirl

elizafaith13 said:


> For some weird reason when I look at the lists from my phone, almost all the books show as not able to gift at this time. Is this a setting on my end? Do I need to go to the full site not mobile?


It looks like that is the case. When I go to the mobile page for the lists, it won't let me gift either. I have to use the full site.

Also, can someone take a look at my list for me and make sure that it is one page only? I have an old browser here at work and sometimes the list is showing as one page and sometimes it is showing as two...like it can't make up its mind. It is 25 items, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Andra

dnagirl said:


> Also, can someone take a look at my list for me and make sure that it is one page only? I have an old browser here at work and sometimes the list is showing as one page and sometimes it is showing as two...like it can't make up its mind. It is 25 items, I'm pretty sure.


It's one page on my computer.


----------



## dnagirl

Thanks Andra!

I didn't want to be a rule-breaker!


----------



## Geoffrey

On the amazon mobile version, it's 2 pages .... but it is one page on the real amazon.  

It's a little stupid.  I couldn't figure out how to remember your wishlist from the mobile version, but once I remembered you on my laptop, it was easy to go to the full page amazon site, pull up your wishlist and then I would  be able to buy you a book on my phone.  Too bad their mobile version is old-fashioned.  I didn't think about that since I rarely use it.


----------



## dnagirl

Geoffrey, do I need to shorten the list so it is just one page for mobile as well?  I can if needed.


----------



## jlee745

I wish Amazon would allow you to thank the giver. I'm a member of Americangreetings and when you send someone a card it gives the person a chance to send a thank  you back.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jlee745 said:


> I wish Amazon would allow you to thank the giver. I'm a member of Americangreetings and when you send someone a card it gives the person a chance to send a thank you back.


When I get an email gift card, I have an opportunity to thank the sender. 

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey

On the books, there isn't a thank you option.    The Giver does receive a confirmation email that their gift was received so you know they've gotten it.  So, that's good.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Also another thing to note--when I gift a book, it doesn't use my gift certificate--it requires other payment (Unless I am a goober again and doing it wrong.  Entirely possible).  I think my list is one page, but don't have a mobile device to check on that.  If someone notices it as too long, just let me know!  

It is really fun seeing what is in the wishlists!!!


----------



## Geoffrey

For me, it shows up like it's charging my credit card, but then the charge actually hits my gift certificate when I look at the receipt .... I'm not sure why they only show the 1-click card, but they do ...  Trying to confuse us ....


----------



## elizafaith13

Too bad the mobile version doesn't work.  I live on my phone! Lol. Will have to check out the lists tonight from my laptop.


----------



## cyndi.st

This is fun!  I wish we could send a thank you card. But doofus me I left my name on one I gifted. Doh!
Cindy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

cyndi.st said:


> This is fun! I wish we could send a thank you card. But doofus me I left my name on one I gifted. Doh!
> Cindy


You can use the chat thread to thank your anonymous secret santa. And if they want to out themselves they may - - - but don't have to.


----------



## NogDog

Note that I'm picking a future date for my deliveries, so you can all wait anxiously awhile to see what may show up in your virtual stocking as we get closer to 12/25.


----------



## Geoffrey

NogDog said:


> Note that I'm picking a future date for my deliveries, so you can all wait anxiously awhile to see what may show up in your virtual stocking as we get closer to 12/25.


I thought about doing that. Picking a bunch of books and them having them all show up on some random future date .....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

That's cool, NogDog...

Yes, a reminder to folks, you can change the name on the email so that your "real name" (which may or may not match up with your KBoards username anyway) is not on the email.

Betsy


----------



## telracs

i can't see a way to take your name off your wish list, so i'm opting out of putting one up.  but that's not to say i might not be randomly gifting things to people....


----------



## elizafaith13

NogDog said:


> Note that I'm picking a future date for my deliveries, so you can all wait anxiously awhile to see what may show up in your virtual stocking as we get closer to 12/25.


What an awesome idea!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

telracs said:


> i can't see a way to take your name off your wish list, so i'm opting out of putting one up. but that's not to say i might not be randomly gifting things to people....


Your Amazon account name that is displayed can be anything you want. 
Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Your Amazon account name that is displayed can be anything you want.
> Betsy


i see a way to change the list name, but not a way to change my name. and honestly, i don't want to change to change my amazon account name.


----------



## telracs

oh, and btw, may i remind folks that not everyone on KB celebrates Christmas, so you might want to think about sending books from December 17th on.  Or whatever day Festivus is.  Or on December 26th for Kwanzaa.


----------



## Geoffrey

Part of the reason I thought it would be fun to encompass the middle three weeks of December - from the 7th to the 27th - is that covers Hanukkah, Festivus, the Winter Solstice, Christmas and the beginning of Kwanzaa.  

But it it good to point out that we are an all encompassing group and whether you celebrate some, all or none of these holidays in a secular or religious manner, you're perfectly welcome to participate as you choose.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

telracs said:


> i see a way to change the list name, but not a way to change my name. and honestly, i don't want to change to change my amazon account name.


If you don't want to change your name, 's cool. In case someone else does, you go to Your Account, and in the Settings section, Change Account Settings. You don't have to have your full name or your real name. The only issue, really, is if you leave reviews and want the "Real Name" option, I think.

EDIT: See Geoffrey's next post:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,203263.msg2836882.html#msg2836882

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey

telracs said:


> i see a way to change the list name, but not a way to change my name. and honestly, i don't want to change to change my amazon account name.


Oh, and I went and played with a wishlist and I think I can do it. Go to a wish list, and on the Right, select 'List Actions' and then 'Update List Profile' Then, on the Left there is a recipient listing. I defaulted to my name but it let me change it to something humble ....










See if that works for you. Privacy is a real concern so I hope that's what you were looking for.

Geoffrey

_Edited to shrink image to accommodate those using mobile devices or older monitors. Thanks for understanding. --Betsy_


----------



## telracs

yup, that looks like what i wanted, thanks.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Geoffrey said:


> Oh, and I went and played with a wishlist and I think I can do it. Go to a wish list, and on the Right, select 'List Actions' and then 'Update List Profile' Then, on the Left there is a recipient listing. I defaulted to my name but it let me change it to something humble ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See if that works for you. Privacy is a real concern so I hope that's what you were looking for.
> 
> Geoffrey


Ahh, cool! Off to try....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Note that in the "list profile" which apparently can be different for each list, you can also specify a separate email address for the list, and you can also set it to not have "spoiler surprises" in case someone like, say, NogDog, doesn't have your gift arrive right away, you won't be able to tell it's been bought by looking at your list.  (If you try to buy something that's already been bought, they will warn you, however.)

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Geoffrey says we need to make the list public, but there is an option of "only let people who have the link see the list".  is that one we might consider since we're using links in the other thread?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

telracs said:


> Geoffrey says we need to make the list public, but there is an option of "only let people who have the link see the list". is that one we might consider since we're using links in the other thread?


I don't see why not....I don't see much difference since you'll be posting it on a public forum, but if it works for you. 

EDIT: I've had a public Kindle list for a couple years now so that EreaderIQ could link to it, and I haven't had a problem with people randomly buying me Kindle books. 

Betsy


----------



## jlee745

telracs said:


> i can't see a way to take your name off your wish list, so i'm opting out of putting one up. but that's not to say i might not be randomly gifting things to people....


Neat Idea!! I just sent someone a book to arrive on my birthday? Its b4 Christmas Eve
Question: When someone gives you a book will it remove it from your wishlist?


----------



## NogDog

I'm willing to let anyone who wants to buy me something see my list.


----------



## MariaESchneider

jlee745 said:


> Neat Idea!! I just sent someone a book to arrive on my birthday? Its b4 Christmas Eve
> Question: When someone gives you a book will it remove it from your wishlist?


I think it depends on how they gift it. If they gift if FROM your wishlist, I believe it is removed. If they randomly send you a book, it does not. I have received books on my public lists before and they are not always removed.


----------



## telracs

NogDog said:


> I'm willing to let anyone who wants to buy me something see my list.


i'm looking at your list next....


----------



## NogDog

telracs said:


> i'm looking at your list next....


Are you checking it twice?

Oh, that's for making a list...never mind.


----------



## telracs

NogDog said:


> Are you checking it twice?
> 
> Oh, that's for making a list...never mind.


actually, yes i did check it twice. now you check if something is off it.


----------



## dnagirl

Thank you Geoffrey and Secret Santa for my two books!


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you secret Santa for the book.  
FYI I'm a boob, I sent a book but forgot to change my name or put a message.. lol. So receivee...enjoy the book and try not to laugh too much at my boobishness.

Sent from my Fire HDX using Tapatalk


----------



## MariaESchneider

Thank you, thank you, Secret Santa!  A book!  The perfect gift.  I'm so pleased!


----------



## Andra

Thank you dnagirl!! Now I have to be strong and not start reading until Friday or I won't get a thing done this week.


----------



## dnagirl

Heh.  This is too much fun!


Happy Holidays Kindle Boards!


----------



## KindleGirl

Thank you, Andra! A much appreciated gift! Can't wait to get to this one.


----------



## NogDog

Wow, talk about instant Karma: I've made 5 purchases that no one should have received yet, yet have already received 5 e-books myself. Great idea, Geoffrey, and once again I'm reminded what a great group of friends I have here and KBoards. Hey, I'm almost in the Christmas spirit now.


----------



## NogDog

So a bit of an odd wrinkle in the system: 3 of my generous secret Santas all agreed on which book to get me. I redeemed one of them, but now will try to figure out how to switch those other nice gifts to something else. So much for Amazon's web developers having any idea what they're doing.  

PS: Which I suppose means that when the gift orders I placed actually get delivered in a week and a half or so, there's a high probability they'll be duplicates for the recipients. If so, just click the link below the accept gift button to convert it to a gift card balance, and follow the instructions -- then buy what you really want.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think it's not considered "purchased" until you redeem it. Because, as you point out, you can use the gift card for something else. It's not like a gift registry, unfortunately.  But it's a good feedback!

Sounds like your preferences might be well known if a number of people think one book is the perfect gift!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's easy to convert to just GC credit, as I recall . . . . . there's a link in the email you get, even.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's easy to convert to just GC credit, as I recall . . . . . there's a link in the email you get, even.


As NogDog said...



Having fun looking at all the gift lists!

Note that you can't give books that require a pre-order as gifts, apparently.

Betsy


----------



## MariaESchneider

These lists are great.  Yup, I STOLE a book from someone else's list and added it to mine!  I guess mine wasn't long enough...


----------



## Andra

Ha! I will also be adding a few books to my list based on the lists of others. This was an awesome idea! For some reason it's easier for me to purchase gifts for others instead of myself 

And thank you to my second "secret" Santa, kindlegirl!


----------



## jlee745

Andra said:


> This was an awesome idea! For some reason it's easier for me to purchase gifts for others instead of myself


I agree with you. I'm always the giver(LOVE surprising people) rarely the receiver. I want to thank my secret santas so much.
I got so excited every time I cked email and saw an email from Amazon. My 18 yr old dd I guess saw that I was so excited by the surprises that she bought me a surprise early bd present last night. My birthday is the 23 and I usually get a Happy birthday and Merry Christmas so it made it extra special to get something a little early.
I set a couple of yall books to arrive sometime b4 Christmas. I hope it brightens your day like yesterday did for me.


----------



## Geoffrey

jlee,

I've started sending things in the future too ...  It's kinda fun to pick random dates for book deliveries ....


----------



## elizafaith13

I would've sent mine for later but I am way too impatient lol

Thanks to my Santa's!!!  You're making this preggo mommy very happy!


----------



## cyndi.st

Thank you to my Secret Santas! Always a nice surprise waking up to new email stating a gift from Secret Santa. =)
I agree there are a lot of good books on other lists that I may have to check out.
Thanks


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you Santas!


----------



## telracs

i thought i knew who sent me a book, but turns out i was wrong....

and does anyone know when arbor day is?


----------



## telracs

oh, and i do have to laugh...

i have been gifted the 3rd and 4th books of a series.... but not the first or second...


----------



## elizafaith13

telracs said:


> oh, and i do have to laugh...
> 
> i have been gifted the 3rd and 4th books of a series.... but not the first or second...


Oh no lol.


----------



## telracs

well, actually, i don't know for sure that i haven't been gifted the first two books, someone may have bought them but not had the e-mail delivered today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Also, it may depend on the order the books are listed in your gift list; if the later books were near the top of the list, they just may have picked the first one they came to that met their price and interest level.  At any rate, a gift is a gift! 

Betsy


----------



## telracs

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Also, it may depend on the order the books are listed in your gift list; if the later books were near the top of the list, they just may have picked the first one they came to that met their price and interest level. At any rate, a gift is a gift!
> 
> Betsy


believe me, i'm not complaining. i'm just giggling.


----------



## telracs

Geoffrey said:


> jlee,
> 
> I've started sending things in the future too ... It's kinda fun to pick random dates for book deliveries ....


question--- if you put in a future date, do you get charged now, or later?


----------



## Geoffrey

telracs said:


> question--- if you put in a future date, do you get charged now, or later?


Now. At least I got by gift card debited immediately - I don't know if it's different if it's a credit card.


----------



## telracs

Geoffrey said:


> Now. At least I got by gift card debited immediately - I don't know if it's different if it's a credit card.


perfect. this way if i put aside a certain amount on my GC for this, i'll know when it's used up.


----------



## Andra

Thank you Santa!
I'm going to have a great weekend:  new books are an awesome reason to hang out with my kitties.  I'm afraid it will be too warm for a fire, but we'll make do.


----------



## elizafaith13

Sounds perfect!


----------



## MariaESchneider

Andra said:


> Thank you Santa!
> I'm going to have a great weekend: new books are an awesome reason to hang out with my kitties. I'm afraid it will be too warm for a fire, but we'll make do.


I'll drink a hot cocoa to that!


----------



## dnagirl

MariaESchneider said:


> I'll drink a hot cocoa to that!


I will as well!

Thanks, Secret Santa!


----------



## telracs

*passes hot cocoa flavored mini cupcakes from baked by melissa to go with the hot cocoa*


----------



## dnagirl

telracs said:


> *passes hot cocoa flavored mini cupcakes from baked by melissa to go with the hot cocoa*


Oh my, those sound delicious.


----------



## telracs

thank you santa.  for the book i added because it was on someone else's list....


----------



## MichelleB675

Kitties, hot cocoa (or anything chocolate) and books, that's my idea of Heaven.

edit to add.. thanks again to my Santas. 

One of the gifts I received finished up a series for me, I had the book before and the ones after but had never managed to get that one lol. I'm always buying myself stuff out of order because of sales. I think there are some series it will take me years to get to because I'm missing the first or second books but have later ones. so YAY! *hugs*


----------



## cyndi.st

I need to come back in and say thank you to my secret santa's too. Now the hard part deciding on which one to read first =)


----------



## MichelleB675

Woohoo thank you Secret Santa! I've been wanting to read that one for ages!


----------



## cagnes

Thank you Secret Santa! Looking forward to reading the book!  It's by a new to me author & I'm anxious to read more of her work.


----------



## MsScarlett

So much fun.    I love reading everyone's wish list (I'm sure I will steal some book ideas!)  I just started today so I will look some more tomorrow.  Neat idea!


----------



## MsScarlett

Realizing that I sent out my SS books with my name on them. I guess I don't know how to play "secret" Santa the right way!    If you change your name on the email, does that work, or does it still give it away when the other person gets it? 

ETA:  Thank you, Secret Santa!!!!  I am so excited!


----------



## crebel

MsScarlett said:


> Realizing that I sent out my SS books with my name on them. I guess I don't know how to play "secret" Santa the right way!  If you change your name on the email, does that work, or does it still give it away when the other person gets it?
> 
> ETA: Thank you, Secret Santa!!!! I am so excited!


Changing your name can make it completely anonymous. The email to the recipient is from Amazon, so they have no clue if you change the name!


----------



## telracs

MsScarlett said:


> Realizing that I sent out my SS books with my name on them. I guess I don't know how to play "secret" Santa the right way!  If you change your name on the email, does that work, or does it still give it away when the other person gets it?
> 
> ETA: Thank you, Secret Santa!!!! I am so excited!


well, can you tell who sent you something? if not, then changing the e-mail works....


----------



## telracs

and honestly, i think it's okay if you know who sent you stuff....

in my world secret santas were only secret until the stuff was given.


----------



## cagnes

Thanks to my Santas! So excited about my new books!


----------



## KindleGirl

Thank you Santa Geoffrey!!  I've been wanting to get back to this series and now I have no excuse!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you to my Secret Santa!


----------



## theaatkinson

omg. i got a gift! Thanks to my Secret Santa!


----------



## telracs

Harvey said:


> Thank you to my Secret Santa!


as has been said in the main thread, SOMEONE needs to add more books to their list....


----------



## telracs

oh, and folks, just a reminder to take the books you've gotten off of your wishlist.

and remember to accept the gifts so the senders can be sure you got 'em.


----------



## TammyC

Thanks so much to my Santa!! Perfect evening to curl up with a good book.  This is such an awesome idea! It's like a random act of kindness which I love!


----------



## Geoffrey

I wake up from a little nap to find a book waiting for me.  Hurray! and thank you, Tammy.


----------



## MichelleB675

I love random acts of giftiness. It's so much fun.

Thanks Santa Tammy for the book


----------



## KindleGirl

Thank you Santa Thea! This a new author for me and I'm anxious to read it! 

This is so fun! I love sending secret gifts....who doesn't love a good book?!


----------



## Leslie

I received a book! Whoo-hoo! Thank you so much from my secret Santa!

Off to read other people's lists and get new ideas...and pay it forward. 

This is great, Geoffrey. Thanks so much for organizing this.

L


----------



## MichelleB675

TY Secret Santa! and I agree about the brownies... or chocolate of any kind


----------



## telracs

MichelleB675 said:


> TY Secret Santa! and I agree about the brownies... or chocolate of any kind


did someone say chocolate? i have more minicupcakes......
(hot cocoa flavor and some chocolate mint ones and some chocolate pretzel ones).


----------



## MichelleB675

Yum! I bought some coffee today named Sinful Delight the pic on the box was a super chocolatey piece of cake. How could I say no to that?

Sent from my Fire HDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Andra

Thank you Santa Tracey and Secret Santa!! 
I have definitely been reading a lot today.  Off to make another pass through the lists... (after grabbing chocolate mint cupcakes fron telracs)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

telracs said:


> oh, and folks, just a reminder to take the books you've gotten off of your wishlist.
> 
> and remember to accept the gifts so the senders can be sure you got 'em.


Hmmmm....weird. Since you have the option to show "Unpurchased" I would have thought gifts one has accepted would be removed. Also interesting, a book I received as a gift and is on my Kindle isn't shown that I own it when I click on it on my wishlist...



telracs said:


> did someone say chocolate? i have more minicupcakes......
> (hot cocoa flavor and some chocolate mint ones and some chocolate pretzel ones).


I'll go with the hot cocoa flavor but the others 

Betsy


----------



## MichelleB675

Thanks for the book, Santa Claus😀

Sent from my Fire HDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Andra

Also remember that we can't gift free books, nor can we gift pre-orders...


----------



## telracs

you have to go into your wishlist and delete the book.  it will ask if you own it.  

oh, and just a warning....  i may be sending random books after december 31st....


----------



## Leslie

Another book just appeared! Thank you Secret Santa!

L


----------



## KindleGirl

A new gift book appeared today! Thanks Secret Santa!!


----------



## Meka

I posted my wish list a few minutes ago and just received a gift book. Thanks so much Secret Santa!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## cagnes

Great way to start the day, received 2 books this morning! Many thanks to my secret Santas!


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you to my Secret Santas! What a beautiful way to start the day.


----------



## cagnes

Just wanted to run a suggestion by you guys.   I thought that we should post pics (with the link maker) of the books we received as gifts. It would make it easier for the Secret Santas to decide who to gift books to. Some people may already have many books gifted to them where as others may only have 1 or 2. I'd like to be able to spread the wealth to those less gifted.... just a thought!


----------



## NogDog

cagnes said:


> Just wanted to run a suggestion by you guys.  I thought that we should post pics (with the link maker) of the books we received as gifts. It would make it easier for the Secret Santas to decide who to gift books to. Some people may already have many books gifted to them where as others may only have 1 or 2. I'd like to be able to spread the wealth to those less gifted.... just a thought!


Consider this a place-holder, perhaps; but to summarize, I've received at least half a dozen gifts so far (thanks!), perhaps qualifying me for the first time in my life as being "really gifted".  But then I've been around here a long time and have become at least somewhat infamous, so by all means share the wealth with others before feeling obliged to buy me something.


----------



## cyndi.st

I have received 4 books so far and having a hard time deciding which one to read first. lol
Thanks Santa. 
Last night we had a Christmas dinner for so's work and we won an Amazon gift card. whoo hoo more ss gifts =)
Cindy
Edited because I forgot how to count


----------



## MariaESchneider

THANK you, Secret Santa!  Secretly, that last one was the one I *really* wanted to read next.  WOOT!!!  Thank you!!!


----------



## Meka

I've received 2 more books for a total of 3. Thanks to all my Secret Santa's!  

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## cagnes

NogDog said:


> Consider this a place-holder, perhaps; but to summarize, I've received at least half a dozen gifts so far (thanks!), perhaps qualifying me for the first time in my life as being "really gifted".  But then I've been around here a long time and have become at least somewhat infamous, so by all means share the wealth with others before feeling obliged to buy me something.


Haha, I'm really gifted too! I've received the following books from my wonderful Secret Santas. Thanks Santas, so looking forward to reading them!

     

Plus these 2... thanks santas!!!


----------



## telracs

ooh, i got another present...  thanks folks!


----------



## Leslie

I have received two books.

Also, some of the lists I have looked at have print books--folks might want to double-check and make sure all books are Kindle versions.

L


----------



## MariaESchneider

There's also a list or two with a pre-order and pre-orders cannot be gifted!


----------



## MsScarlett

Not sure how to make the book photo work, but this is the book I received from my Secret Santa:

http://www.amazon.com/Indispensable-Calvin-Hobbes-Treasury-ebook/dp/B00FWOKE1Y/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=

I was very excited!  I LOVE C & H!


----------



## MariaESchneider

MsScarlett said:


> Not sure how to make the book photo work, but this is the book I received from my Secret Santa:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Indispensable-Calvin-Hobbes-Treasury-ebook/dp/B00FWOKE1Y/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&sr=&qid=
> 
> I was very excited!  I LOVE C & H!


ME TOO! I have a bunch of them in print. CLASSICS. Who needs Shakespeare when you can read C&H?


----------



## NogDog

NogDog said:


> Consider this a place-holder, perhaps; but to summarize, I've received at least half a dozen gifts so far (thanks!), perhaps qualifying me for the first time in my life as being "really gifted".  But then I've been around here a long time and have become at least somewhat infamous, so by all means share the wealth with others before feeling obliged to buy me something.


Got another one today, so I'm up to 7! With the 4 or 5 books in my T.B.R. folder and the rate I seem to read these days, this may get me through winter. 

      

...plus...


----------



## dnagirl

I've gotten four books from my Secret Santas.  Thanks to each and every one of you!


----------



## crebel

Holy Cow you all are speedy gifters!  My list hasn't been up 20 minutes!  Thank you dnagirl and Mr. woof, woof, woof


----------



## NogDog

Egads...eight!

(Added additional image to my previous reply.)


----------



## dnagirl

Thank you KB Elf!


----------



## crebel

Such a generous group. I have received the following:

      

Thank you!!


----------



## elizafaith13

thanks Secret Santa!

Here's what I've received so far. (sorry if they're big. I have no idea how to make them small)


----------



## NogDog

elizafaith13 said:


> ...sorry if they're big. I have no idea how to make them small...


If you use the KBoards link-maker page, you can then copy/paste the image link once you've located the desired item.


----------



## elizafaith13

very neat. Thank you!


----------



## MsScarlett

Ok, experimenting. This is the book I have received so far:


----------



## DawnB

Thank you Secret Santa's for my 3 books!


----------



## MichelleB675

6 for me. thanks again Santas

http://db.tt/c2clDrLI


----------



## Meka

Just received my 4th gift. KB is so full of generous people. Thank you Secret Santa!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## Someone Nameless

Just joined today and I've received one and gifted two (secretly  ) so far.  How coo!  I love this.


----------



## telracs

okay, people need to add stuff to their lists and please take out the paperbacks and add e-books.


----------



## treehaus04

Thank you so much secret Santas ! I can't wait to start the new books!


----------



## Meka

Thank you very much Secret Santa #5!

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## TammyC

I woke up this morning to two new books making a total of 4  Thanks so much Santa Geoffrey and Secret Santa!! The weatherman keeps threatening a potential big snow storm for Christmas so I may have lots of time to catch up on all my new books. Thanks again, you guys are awesome! Here's what I have received so far,


----------



## MariaESchneider

Thank you, Secret Santa!!! I just received another book this morning, book 4. I am traveling and haven't figured out the picture thingie.


Gilda Joyce, Psychic Investigator

Yes, I still read young books. 

Thank you, again!

_Modified by Geoffrey: Fixed it for you. Just FYI, you can make the links here: http://www.kindleboards.com/link/_


----------



## KindleGirl

These are mine so far....thanks again secret Santas and not-so-secret Santas!


----------



## MsScarlett

MsScarlett said:


> Ok, experimenting. This is the book I have received so far:


I am now at 3!! C & H as well as:

 

THANK YOU to my Santas!!!


----------



## telracs

KindleGirl said:


> These are mine so far....thanks again secret Santas and not-so-secret Santas!


cute puppy...


----------



## crebel

Okay, dumb question here.  I wanted to purchase for myself a book I gifted to someone else and now the product page says "You purchased this book on December 15, 2014."  I haven't tried it yet, but if I hit the buy button is it going to let me purchase it again to my account?


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Okay, dumb question here. I wanted to purchase for myself a book I gifted to someone else and now the product page says "You purchased this book on December 15, 2014." I haven't tried it yet, but if I hit the buy button is it going to let me purchase it again to my account?


make sure you didn't buy it for yourself already.....


----------



## crebel

telracs said:


> make sure you didn't buy it for yourself already.....


Nope. If I click "View this order" it is only the gifting order.


----------



## MichelleB675

If there is a buy button to click, it should let you buy it for yourself.


----------



## crebel

MichelleB675 said:


> If there is a buy button to click, it should let you buy it for yourself.


It did. Thanks.


----------



## crebel

Thanks to my newest Secret Santa!  I have updated the linked covers of books received in my earlier post.


----------



## cyndi.st

Thank you thank you! 
Thanks santas.


----------



## Tuttle

Thanks secret santas! You gifted me gifts even before I made it to bed! Now I'm needing to convince myself not to pick up a new book and instead to save them for my lunch break.

(Oh, and for the one who gifted me cybermancy - yes I own book one and it was a book I really enjoyed, I just couldn't justify buying more because of TBR pile  now I have an excuse and get to buy other people books instead!)


----------



## crebel

Thank you, "okay, fine" and "guess..."!  I'm really excited to move the gifted books to the top of the tbr pile!


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you for the book Secret Santa!

Updated list pic of gifts...

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9ejmsvadbrs1ape/Secret-Santa.jpg


----------



## Geoffrey

I've received a few more books since I last said thank you.  So, Thank you one and all even if I haven't put together a list yet to share my new preciouses (can that be plural?)


Let me just take a moment to to say that I feel honored to participate in this game with all of you.  The overall experience in this game has been one of both generosity and gratitude and that is so moving and so telling; this was the perfect group to do something like this in.  I think it's fantastic that people ask others to refill their wish lists with books so more books can be gifted.  That is the sort of thing that makes playing here on KB worth while.

So, you're all officially on the Nice list this year.


----------



## Andra

Thank you Santas and my Elf!
I will try to get a list of my gifts up some time today.  I'm just not patient enough to deal with the link-maker on my tablet for some reason - it drives me up the wall.


----------



## crebel

Geoffrey said:


> Let me just take a moment to to say that I feel honored to participate in this game with all of you. The overall experience in this game has been one of both generosity and gratitude and that is so moving and so telling; this was the perfect group to do something like this in. I think it's fantastic that people ask others to refill their wish lists with books so more books can be gifted. That is the sort of thing that makes playing here on KB worth while.
> 
> So, you're all officially on the Nice list this year.


Well said and so true, Geoffrey.


----------



## Tuttle

People really do seem to be enjoying giving out books at least as much as receiving them. I know yesterday, I had received two within 10 minutes of posting a link and was surprised at the repetitive buzzing of my phone! (And happy, because it made an otherwise bad day at work today so much nicer with a new book gifted to me )


----------



## MsScarlett

I agree! I get a kick out of gifting as much receiving. It's been a lot of fun! I got two more, I will update from my laptop later. Thanks to my Santas!!


----------



## telracs

thank you to the folks who have added to my Harry Turtledove collection.


----------



## Tuttle

Yeah! It is a lot of fun to go through and look at the lists of what people want and find which of those match what makes sense for me to give.


----------



## TammyC

Geoffrey said:


> I've received a few more books since I last said thank you. So, Thank you one and all even if I haven't put together a list yet to share my new preciouses (can that be plural?)
> Let me just take a moment to to say that I feel honored to participate in this game with all of you. The overall experience in this game has been one of both generosity and gratitude and that is so moving and so telling; this was the perfect group to do something like this in. I think it's fantastic that people ask others to refill their wish lists with books so more books can be gifted. That is the sort of thing that makes playing here on KB worth while.
> So, you're all officially on the Nice list this year.


I could not agree more! And like others mentioned it is just as much fun to give as it is to receive them. Each time I get the email that one I gifted has been claimed I smile because if they are like me that book just made their day a little better  It takes a very small act to make others days turn around, if a book gift can do that then it's great!


----------



## MsScarlett

Update--these are the books I have received:

  

 Thank you again!


----------



## Meka

I've  received  2 more books for a total of 7, thanks a bunch Secret Santa's!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## cagnes

MsScarlett said:


> Update--these are the books I have received:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again!


Ooooh, I love the "Into the Wilderness" series, good book!


----------



## cagnes

*Update* I had 2 new books waiting for me this morning! Thanks so much to my Secret Santas/Gifters! KB members are an awesome bunch! 

 

That brings my total to 8, I received these wonderful books previously...


----------



## MichelleB675

Yay I finally figured it out 

I'm currently reading Dragonswan.. LOVE it! Thanks again to all of my awesome Santas.


----------



## jlee745

Thanks for all books!!! I hope that everyone has an awesome Holiday!!!
 
A couple of yall will be receiving a book on my bd.  So all the fun is not over yet.


----------



## MichelleB675

jlee745 said:


> Thanks for all books!!! I hope that everyone has an awesome Holiday!!!
> 
> A couple of yall will be receiving a book on my bd.  So all the fun is not over yet.


I loved The Passage. Some awesomely creepy moments.


----------



## jlee745

It has been on my tbr for yrs. I was going to start reading it Christmas day(after all my holiday bks) but now that you say that  I might wait cause DH leaves Christmas day on a hunting trip. Home alone and creepy book don't go together. lol


----------



## MichelleB675

Heh. It's not too creepy, there are just some scenes that really stick in your mind after you read them. The visuals it creates though.. I would love to see done properly as a movie.


----------



## telracs

okay, we have some folks here with warped senses of humor--

the e-mail for one of my gifts today:
"On the second day of Hanukkah, my true love gave to me, a Turtledove not in a pear tree."

i'm still laughing.

and thank you to the other person who sent me a present today.

oh, and be warned, i like this game so much people might be getting random gifts throughout the year....


----------



## Tuttle

telracs said:


> oh, and be warned, i like this game so much people might be getting random gifts throughout the year....


Be like a hobbit and give everyone a book on your birthday! (Maybe I'll have to do that...)


----------



## telracs

Tuttle said:


> Be like a hobbit and give everyone a book on your birthday! (Maybe I'll have to do that...)


nah, that's not random enough....


----------



## MichelleB675

I agree it would be fun to do randomly throughout the year.


----------



## crebel

I agree!  Maintaining wish lists for random gifting from here on out would be a WONDERFUL plan.  See what you started, Geoffrey?


----------



## crebel

Thank you to the elf who gifted me the 2nd book in the Tasha Alexander series!  You are correct, it appears to be an addictive series.  Love it!


----------



## cagnes

MichelleB675 said:


> I loved The Passage. Some awesomely creepy moments.


I loved The Passage too & The Twelve! Can't wait for book #3 "The City of Mirrors", it's a pretty long wait though... Oct 2015.


----------



## TammyC

I received my 5th book today.  It was from "Secret Santa, his mice, reindeer, a bear and elf" hehe.  Thanks for the book and the laugh


----------



## dnagirl

I just want to thank Geoffrey again for starting this.  KB is such a great, generous community!


----------



## Meka

dnagirl said:


> I just want to thank Geoffrey again for starting this. KB is such a great, generous community!


^^^THIS ^^^ 

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## Andra

Hmm
Obviously I am not being creative enough with my gift messages.


----------



## MsScarlett

Oh, it would be fun to come in every once in a while and randomly pick a wish list to gift to.


----------



## telracs

so, my vote is that in January, we change the title to KB random book gifting and leave the thread open.

although, as i've said, i've already preordered stuff for delivery later in the year.


----------



## Someone Nameless

Thank you Secret Santas.  I've received one book but have never been good at posting links.  So very much appreciated!!!


----------



## dnagirl

telracs said:


> so, my vote is that in January, we change the title to KB random book gifting and leave the thread open.
> 
> although, as i've said, i've already preordered stuff for delivery later in the year.


Agreed. This would be fun to keep up year round just for the heck of it.


----------



## Tuttle

Thanks whichever elf or santa or whatever you are gave me the book today. Now I've received:


----------



## NogDog

Tuttle said:


> Thanks whichever elf or santa or whatever you are gave me the book today. Now I've received:


I've read all of Stross' "Laundry" series and enjoyed them a lot (maybe one was so-so). Hope you get equal enjoyment from _The Atrocity Archives_.


----------



## Andra

Thank you Santa Geoffrey!!  It was just what I wanted!


----------



## Tuttle

NogDog said:


> I've read all of Stross' "Laundry" series and enjoyed them a lot (maybe one was so-so). Hope you get equal enjoyment from _The Atrocity Archives_.


They've been on my TBR list for so long. Have read other Stross but never the Laundry series (other than some short stories). Finally getting to it because of this game!

Also, Thanks to yet another santa-elf. This time for


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Sombody found me !  

I didn't post a list, but I got a present anyway. So, thanks to whomever you are.


----------



## telracs

Ann in Arlington said:


> Sombody found me !
> 
> I didn't post a list, but I got a present anyway. So, thanks to whomever you are.


actually, you did post a list. you should didn't realize it.

and someone still needs to accept a present.


----------



## Leslie

Thank you to Santa Geoffrey who sent me a cookbook. Not something to curl up with but something to enjoy and use, none-the-less. MERCI, mon ami!!



L


----------



## Geoffrey

Leslie said:


> Thank you to Santa Geoffrey who sent me a cookbook. Not something to curl up with but something to enjoy and use, none-the-less. MERCI, mon ami!!
> 
> 
> 
> L


It's purely vested self-interest; I was hoping you'd cook me something.


----------



## crebel

Everyone to Leslie's for rotisserie chicken!  I'll bring the wine.


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Everyone to Leslie's for rotisserie chicken! I'll bring the wine.


I'm in! I actually kind of know how to get there....


----------



## Tuttle

Updated list of santa-books:



Thank you "Nope, not tellin'" for the latest


----------



## TriciaJ82

You guys are absolutely amazing!  I checked my email to find these:

   

I cannot thank everyone enough!


----------



## crebel

TriciaJ82 said:


> You guys are absolutely amazing!  I checked my email to find these:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot thank everyone enough!


Yay! Glad you jumped in to join us.


----------



## jlee745

I wake up and think NOOOO I don't want to get up and start baking and cleaning for Christmas. I lay there for a min and decide to check my email on my phone and received the biggest surprise. A secret santa gave me The Apothecary for my bd. I have been waiting so long for the library to get this book. Thank you SS for jump starting my day and wishing me a Happy Birthday.


----------



## KindleGirl

Nice surprise in my mail box this morning! Thanks Secret Santa! I'm hoping to get a few things done today and then have lots of time for reading.


----------



## jlee745

I have an idea/suggestion. A church I use to attend use to have Secret Sisters. You picked a name out of jar at the beginning of year.  Then you would secretly give them a gift at every holiday/bd.  At the end of the  yr you would reveal yourself. Geoffrey could randomly assign us someone like the book game and we would play Secret Friend all year.


----------



## MariaESchneider

I must say that the two gifts in my inbox this morning certainly brightened my day! I was a tad grumpy over all the work I need to get done, so it was a nice surprise to find two books stuffing my stockings!

(Witches Bureau of Investigation series) http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009KY8HDY/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=KTNVKM9YIWXB&coliid=IRP9895Q8QWKY&tag=kbpst-20

I really enjoyed the first in this series (It may still be free). Thank you!!!

I also received:

Gone Crazy the second in the Lil and Boris mystery series

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00EXFGB7O/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=KTNVKM9YIWXB&coliid=I1KQ3WALEVG5GF&tag=kbpst-20

The first was a delightful cozy mystery, but not too cozy. I enjoyed it a lot and am greatly looking forward to this second adventure.

Thank you very much for cheering my day!!!


----------



## Leslie

Thank you, Secret Santa, for starting my day off on the right foot! I have received 5 books so far...everyone is so generous. Thank you!



And interesting mix of books that I am looking forward to enjoying in the coming weeks! Thank you so much!


----------



## Geoffrey

jlee745 said:


> I have an idea/suggestion. A church I use to attend use to have Secret Sisters. You picked a name out of jar at the beginning of year. Then you would secretly give them a gift at every holiday/bd. At the end of the yr you would reveal yourself. Geoffrey could randomly assign us someone like the book game and we would play Secret Friend all year.


Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Geoffrey

I have received a couple books this past week and I never came over here to say thanks. ... So Thank You to all you sneaky Secret Elves and Santas.  I only have names on one or two books but I've received more as secrets.  

I'm so happy at the mix of sci-fi, fantasy, historical fiction and romance - a little something for all my moods.


----------



## Tuttle

I got home from work on such a crazy last day before break, to a book I wanted to be on kindle for a long time! Thanks!


----------



## crebel

Thank you "Santa or someone else" for adding a cozy mystery to my gifts! 

I will repeat, this has been so much fun! And truly as much fun (if not more) to give as to receive.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you so much to my secret Santas! Now, off to reciprocate and/or pay it forward!


----------



## Tuttle

Thanks yet another (or the same) secret santa! 


Now I need to go gift more books.


----------



## Leslie

And another book!



Thank you, Secret Santa! I love Christmas Eve Eve!


----------



## telracs

btw, i HAVE gotten books, so thank you to folks, but unfortunately, i haven't kept them on my kindle, so i can't remember what i've gotten.....


----------



## crebel

Thank you to my newest Santa for  !


----------



## MsScarlett

I got a surprise in my email this morning.  Thanks Santa Geoffrey!


----------



## cagnes

I've been traveling & just got to my email and found this book waiting for me! Thanks so much "Who knows"... Looking forward to reading it! &#128515;


----------



## MariaESchneider

Thank you Santa--I got the first book in the Monkey Queen series this morning:

http://www.amazon.com/Introductions-Abductions-Monkey-Queen-Book-ebook/dp/B00NAKJUG2/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1419527687&sr=8-2&keywords=monkey+queen&tag=kbpst-20

I had just purchased it for myself over at Kobo with a coupon so!!! I exchanged it for:

Ariana's Pride by Margaret Lake : http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0028K3CAA/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=KTNVKM9YIWXB&coliid=I188HD3OAZH7ZX&tag=kbpst-20

WOOT!! Two Christmas presents in one!!!

Thanks ya'll for being such a great group. I hope everyone has a very Merry Christmas! I know it can be a very trying time of year and it can be very lonely for some. I appreciate this group very much.


----------



## theaatkinson

what a lovely surprise waiting for me: Cameo and the Highwayman! TY Secret Santa!


----------



## TammyC

Had a Christmas surprise waiting for me today   Thanks so much to my secret santa!!


----------



## NogDog

Santa brought _Unbroken_ to my Kindle today, which I added to my list as a result of seeing it on someone else's list here while doing some shopping.


----------



## Mandy

I just got teary-eyed. Thank you SO much to the Secret Santa(s) who gave me The Shell Collector and One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest! 

(I'm really enjoying this, both as a recipient and giver. Merry Christmas!)


----------



## Tuttle

I kept trying to make my newest book into the first day of Christmas song but I couldn't 

But yesterday I was gifted The Rook after adding it adding it because of someone saying it was there favorite book of the year.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Tuttle said:


> I kept trying to make my newest book into the first day of Christmas song but I couldn't
> 
> But yesterday I was gifted The Rook after adding it adding it because of someone saying it was there favorite book of the year.


Friend of mine reviewed The Rook for my blog a while back. She loved it!


----------



## crebel

Thank you, thank you, Guess who...! I almost went ahead and bought this set for myself today because I really want to read it - now I have it!!


----------



## Mandy

I want to thank my Secret Santas for the books they've gifted me. I had told my husband that if he was planning to sneak a gift in, I wanted an Amazon giftcard so I could load up on some new books. He didn't get me anything (we rarely exchange Christmas gifts with eachother because we'd rather spend it all on the kids!) so this was perfect timing! This mom is going to relax and enjoy her new books until January 5th when we go back to work/school.  So again, *thank you*!


----------



## dnagirl

Woke up this morning with a book from Kris Kringle.  Thank you!


----------



## NogDog

An embarrassment of riches -- yet another generous gift:


----------



## theaatkinson

finished my read of Cameo and the Highwayman and now going off to purchase the third and review the second. TY again to my secret santas. This was so much fun.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Well... I would call this an unqualified success! Thank you, Geoffrey, for coming up with the idea and doing the heavy lifting on administering it. You've added a little joy to my Christmas, and a few other people here as well I think!!


----------



## theaatkinson

three cheers for Geoffrey!!!


----------



## Geoffrey

Well, thank you.  

This is the last official day of the three weeks of the Secret Santa Gifting Library and it worked better than I thought it was going to - there are some very generous people here on KB.  I think I'll leave the library thread and this chat thread as they are and then at some random point in the future, when you least expect it, revive it again.    Gifting books is fun and not just for December any more.


----------



## Meka

4 cheers for Geoffrey! This was a lot of fun!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## MichelleB675

Thanks for doing this Geoffrey! It was a lot of fun. 

And thanks again to my Santas.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks to my Secret and not-so-secret Santas!  You know who you are.  What fun!

And thanks to Geoffrey for coming up with the idea!

Betsy


----------



## crebel

I'm going to put in my vote one more time for making the "Library" thread with links to wish lists a permanent stickied post in the Book Corner.

It would be so much fun to continue gifting to anyone with a list for any reason throughout the year. You know, if their birthday is mentioned in the NQK birthday thread, they are having a bad day and posted in the "Thump" thread, you see a book that you just finished reading and really enjoyed on someone's list, I had a great day and want to share my joy with someone else, etc. _Just because_!

Again, thank you, Geoffrey for implementing a wonderful idea.

eta: I know I can continue to gift to the wish lists that are already there, and I have bookmarked the two gifting threads so I don't lose track of them. People that are already have their lists posted, keep them up-to-date!


----------



## MariaESchneider

Thanks everyone for all the great giving and to Geoffrey for implementing!

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## cyndi.st

Would like to add to this thread with thank you to all who gifted books to me. So once again, =) thank you very much.. 
Cindy


----------



## Tuttle

Once again thank you Santa Geoffrey for running this!


----------



## elizafaith13

thanks to Geoffrey and the secret santas. I hope everyone is enjoying the holidays.


----------



## Tuttle

Who needs new years plans, I have a new kindle and two new books from new-years-elves!


----------



## crebel

Thank you to "A little late..." for a Christmas book for New Year's!


----------



## Meka

Tuttle said:


> Who needs new years plans, I have a new kindle and two new books from new-years-elves!


Amen...I totally agree! 

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## Andra

I got a surprise for "A little late" this morning also.
Thank you!!


----------



## Tuttle

One of mine was from "A little late" as well (Parable of the Sower, something I've been meaning to read and not getting to for so long), the other didn't say who it was from, just said "Happy New Year" (The Name of the Wind).


----------



## Geoffrey

I received a gift this morning from "Keep the KB Gifting Alive".  Thank you - and that's pretty funny.


----------



## MariaESchneider

I received a gift too from "Keep the Giving Alive!" What a great surprise! Merit Badge Murder:

http://www.amazon.com/Merit-Badge-Murder-Merry-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B00OG62G3S/ref=sr_1_1_twi_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1420127628&sr=8-1&keywords=merit+badge+murder&tag=kbpst-20

WOOT!

Happy New Year! Thank you so much!


----------



## dnagirl

I also got a gift from "Keep the KB Gifting Alive" thank you so much and Happy New Year!


----------



## cagnes

"Keep the KB Gifting Alive" has been busy today, I was gifted Harvey's book! Thanks so much, can't wait to read it! 



Happy New Year everyone! Cheers to a new year of reading! And thank you Geoffrey for the wonderful idea & all your time & efforts!


----------



## cyndi.st

Thank you what a nice surprise today waiting for me in my email.  Happy New Year to all. 
Cindy


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you to The New Year Elf for the book! Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Geoffrey

OK, that's amusing. I just received a Happy 12th Night gift. I feel so 16th Century.  Thank you M'Lord or Lady


----------



## telracs

thank you to the person who sent me Fantasy for Good.

and a reminder to people... UPDATE your lists!  and please only put e-books on them, not paperbacks...

also, a question....

if someone were to order a book today, but for delivery some time in the future, and the book price changes, what does the person get charged?  and if the buyer only gets charged today's price, does the recipient have to pay more or pick a different book?


----------



## Meka

I also just received a Happy 12th Night gift. THANK YOU!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## Geoffrey

telracs said:


> if someone were to order a book today, but for delivery some time in the future, and the book price changes, what does the person get charged? and if the buyer only gets charged today's price, does the recipient have to pay more or pick a different book?


that's kinda interesting. I wonder how that does work. We could experiment; Is there a daily deal book you want? I could send it to you and see who get's charged how much money for it.


----------



## KindleGirl

Me too! Me too! I got a Happy 12th Night book too! Thank you so much! It was an awesome surprise to find it in my mailbox this afternoon.


----------



## telracs

Spoiler



grumble.....

i really wish amazon made it easier to change send e-mail dates..


...

i don't really see anything on daily deals today that i want, so i'm going to look at bookbub tomorrow and maybe then....


----------



## KBoards Admin

cagnes said:


> "Keep the KB Gifting Alive" has been busy today, I was gifted Harvey's book! Thanks so much, can't wait to read it!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year everyone! Cheers to a new year of reading! And thank you Geoffrey for the wonderful idea & all your time & efforts!


Thank you so much to whoever gifted my book! And I hope you enjoy it, cagnes!


----------



## KBoards Admin

And thank you to some kind person for this gift, which showed up today in my email today:



Happy New Year!


----------



## MariaESchneider

telracs said:


> thank you to the person who sent me Fantasy for Good.
> 
> and a reminder to people... UPDATE your lists! and please only put e-books on them, not paperbacks...
> 
> also, a question....
> 
> if someone were to order a book today, but for delivery some time in the future, and the book price changes, what does the person get charged? and if the buyer only gets charged today's price, does the recipient have to pay more or pick a different book?


I think I know the answer to this because someone bought me a book that went on sale. I went to get the link for the book to post it here before accepting the book--turns out that the buyer was getting charged 2.99 even though the book had dropped to 99 cents. I know this because I wondered too so I "exchanged" the gift. $2.99 was applied to my account. I am pretty sure that the buyer had already been charged the 2.99 so it would not have mattered whether I accepted or exchanged the gift. That's my take on it--that the buyer is charged the amount at the time of giving the book. I believe the book was gifted to me the night before and I would have been picking it up in the morning. Since the price went down, I exchanged for a gift card and was actually able to buy that book and gift the remainder to someone else on the thread.


----------



## MariaESchneider

WOOT! Happy 12th Night has gifted me Only The Good Die Young, Jensen Murphy Ghost for Hire!

I just love the cover and premise of this one.

http://www.amazon.com/Only-Good-Die-Young-Jensen-ebook/dp/B00DYX9ND0/ref=sr_1_1_twi_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1420145381&sr=1-1&keywords=only+the+good+die+young&tag=bearm-20

Thank you, 12th Night!


----------



## telracs

MariaESchneider said:


> I think I know the answer to this because someone bought me a book that went on sale. I went to get the link for the book to post it here before accepting the book--turns out that the buyer was getting charged 2.99 even though the book had dropped to 99 cents. I know this because I wondered too so I "exchanged" the gift. $2.99 was applied to my account. I am pretty sure that the buyer had already been charged the 2.99 so it would not have mattered whether I accepted or exchanged the gift. That's my take on it--that the buyer is charged the amount at the time of giving the book. I believe the book was gifted to me the night before and I would have been picking it up in the morning. Since the price went down, I exchanged for a gift card and was actually able to buy that book and gift the remainder to someone else on the thread.


I don't mind paying 2.99 if the recipient gets to use the extra cash. i just don't want the recipient to have to pay more. (like i buy the book now for 99 cents, but it's 2.99 next week when they get my e-mail).


----------



## MsScarlett

cagnes said:


> "Keep the KB Gifting Alive" has been busy today, I was gifted Harvey's book! Thanks so much, can't wait to read it!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New Year everyone! Cheers to a new year of reading! And thank you Geoffrey for the wonderful idea & all your time & efforts!


This sounds good! I'm adding it to my wish list  I think I like getting book ideas as much as getting/gifting...


----------



## Meka

Does anyone know if there is a time limit to claim an ebook gift? TIA

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuttle

MsScarlett said:


> This sounds good! I'm adding it to my wish list  I think I like getting book ideas as much as getting/gifting...


Stone and Silt is a good book  I read it a few months ago, and it was one of those nice, quick, reads, when I needed to just escape from where I was currently. Not one which took a lot of mental power, but one that was just nice and pleasant. (That's one of the things I really like about YA is that it hits that for me frequently, doing that with a good mystery is especially nice, because while I like mysteries, its hard to find ones that fit me well.)


----------



## dnagirl

Thanks to Happy 12th Night for



And to The New Year Elf for


----------



## cagnes

dnagirl said:


>


That one sounds interesting, added it to my TBR pile!


----------



## MariaESchneider

telracs said:


> I don't mind paying 2.99 if the recipient gets to use the extra cash. i just don't want the recipient to have to pay more. (like i buy the book now for 99 cents, but it's 2.99 next week when they get my e-mail).


Well, the kicker is that had I not checked and just accepted the gift, I am pretty sure I would not have gotten the extra. It doesn't say a price when you accept the gift. So it would probably have just downloaded. I assume the author would have made the 2.99 in that case. The only reason I noticed the price change was because I went directly to the book to get a link to post here! Otherwise I'd just have accepted and not known the price went to 99 cents. Whoever bought it for me must have seen it at 2.99 when they bought. I didn't know whether the person buying it had spent 99 cents or 2.99, but I "exchanged" it to find out and it turned out I was awarded 2.99.

Re: The gifts don't expire. I gave Executive Lunch to a friend of mine. She's a little dizzy and forgot all about it. As the gift giver, you can go into your manage kindle stuff and send a reminder/new notification. I was wandering in mine after having gifted the friend and saw she hadn't ever downloaded the book so I had Amazon send her a reminder. I think it was about a month after I'd seen her.


----------



## Meka

Just received a gift from A New Book for a New Year.  THANK YOU VERY MUCH!

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## Meka

MariaESchneider said:


> Well, the kicker is that had I not checked and just accepted the gift, I am pretty sure I would not have gotten the extra. It doesn't say a price when you accept the gift. So it would probably have just downloaded. I assume the author would have made the 2.99 in that case. The only reason I noticed the price change was because I went directly to the book to get a link to post here! Otherwise I'd just have accepted and not known the price went to 99 cents. Whoever bought it for me must have seen it at 2.99 when they bought. I didn't know whether the person buying it had spent 99 cents or 2.99, but I "exchanged" it to find out and it turned out I was awarded 2.99.
> 
> Re: The gifts don't expire. I gave Executive Lunch to a friend of mine. She's a little dizzy and forgot all about it. As the gift giver, you can go into your manage kindle stuff and send a reminder/new notification. I was wandering in mine after having gifted the friend and saw she hadn't ever downloaded the book so I had Amazon send her a reminder. I think it was about a month after I'd seen her.


Thanks I'll send a reminder.

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## MsScarlett

Tuttle said:



> Stone and Silt is a good book  I read it a few months ago, and it was one of those nice, quick, reads, when I needed to just escape from where I was currently. Not one which took a lot of mental power, but one that was just nice and pleasant. (That's one of the things I really like about YA is that it hits that for me frequently, doing that with a good mystery is especially nice, because while I like mysteries, its hard to find ones that fit me well.)


Good review!  It will be on my TBR list for sure!


----------



## TammyC

Happy New Year everyone!! I received two new books today, thank you so much to my two new secret gifters! May 2015 bring you all many wonderful reads!!


----------



## Tuttle

I read _The Rook_ today, after it was gifted to me for this just before Christmas. I think this is one of my new favorite books. Thanks again whichever santa gifted me this! (And whichever person on here made me find it in the first place)


----------



## KindleGirl

Thanks to 'A new book for a New Year"! Such fun finding a gift email waiting on me tonight. Can't wait to dig into this series.


----------



## TriciaJ82

I have also been the grateful recipient of a couple of books today! I love how everyone wants to keep it alive, it's definitely been fun. I cannot thank my senders enough, they are saving my sanity while I am at the in-laws for the holidays


----------



## TammyC

I love that everyone is keeping this going.  Maybe we should add birthdays somewhere too in case we would want to surprise someone with an extra birthday gift


----------



## crebel

TammyC said:


> I love that everyone is keeping this going. Maybe we should add birthdays somewhere too in case we would want to surprise someone with an extra birthday gift


Great idea! Long-time member, Geoff, posts birthday wishes every day to each KBoards' member who has their birthday listed in their profile in this thread http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1141.0.html So that is one way to check. Another would be to make a list of the participating gifters from the Library thread and then click on their KB username to see if they have a birthday listed and keep track yourself.


----------



## elizafaith13

thanks for another book!


----------



## Tuttle

I'm really loving the aspect that is looking through people's wish lists and finding "ooh that's a book that looks interesting". So many awesome book ideas of things to read!


----------



## telracs

I got another book!


----------



## MichelleB675

Maybe we could have a stickied/pinned thread with the list of wishlists and birthdays of those that want to participate?


----------



## elizafaith13

another awesome book. This one looks yummy.


----------



## Andra

Geoffrey, the Katherine Kurtz book went up in price right after I sent it to you. Were you able to claim it ok?

Based on the gifts I have received, I also know that if someone gifts you a book and then it is no longer available, you can get a gift card for whatever amiunt was paid in the first place.

And Keeping the KB Gifting Alive gifted me as well. Thank you!


----------



## Geoffrey

Yes.  I got the Kurtz book.  So I guess the pricing is set at the time you gift it and not the time it is received.


----------



## Leslie

Tuttle said:


> I read _The Rook_ today, after it was gifted to me for this just before Christmas. I think this is one of my new favorite books. Thanks again whichever santa gifted me this! (And whichever person on here made me find it in the first place)


I loved The Rook. I am eagerly awaiting the sequel.

L


----------



## Tuttle

Leslie said:


> I loved The Rook. I am eagerly awaiting the sequel.
> 
> L


I pre-ordered the sequel immediately upon finishing the book.


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you happy 12th night for the book!


----------



## TammyC

Thanks so much to happy 12th night for  I'm a wildlife lover and LOVE the Smoky Mountains so I am very excited to start this one!


----------



## Andra

An unexpected new book from "kb secret book giving" was waiting for me this morning.  Thank you!  It's even more fun after Christmas because you aren't really thinking about gifts!


----------



## MariaESchneider

The book fairy! WAAAAY better than the tooth fairy, especially at MY age~! Blue Blood the second Marty Singer books! Thank you 12th Night!

http://www.amazon.com/Blueblood-Marty-Singer-Mystery-Book-ebook/dp/B00PHZKM74/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1420557874&sr=8-1&keywords=blue+blood+marty+singer&tag=kbpst-20

12th Night, you are awesome!


----------



## dnagirl

Thank you for Harvey's book, KB Book Fairy!


----------



## crebel

Thanks to 12th Night for  I've heard good things about this organizational book, I hope it is motivating and helps!


----------



## MariaESchneider

crebel said:


> Thanks to 12th Night for  I've heard good things about this organizational book, I hope it is motivating and helps!


As someone who is busy sorting and trying to organize and get rid of things...let me know how it works out! But I'm probably beyond help. Ugh.


----------



## Tuttle

Thanks happy 12th night for the book!


----------



## telracs

it's a fun book receiving day. i got a book, but i haven't looked at what it is yet.


----------



## KBoards Admin

dnagirl said:


> Thank you for Harvey's book, KB Book Fairy!


I am most appreciative, too -- thank you, KB Book Fairy! Mwah!


----------



## cagnes

Yay, I received this Linda Lael Miller book from happy 12th night today!  Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## telracs

you know what's bad about gifting?  finding all kinds of new books i want.


----------



## dnagirl

telracs said:


> you know what's bad about gifting? finding all kinds of new books i want.


I agree! I keep adding things to my list that I find on other people's.


----------



## MsScarlett

Thanks Happy 12th Night!   What a happy surprise.


----------



## Tuttle

telracs said:


> you know what's bad about gifting? finding all kinds of new books i want.


Bad? That's the best part! I love both people posting what books they've gotten and looking through wish lists and adding books to my wish lists.

(btw, the book I got was CodeSpell)


----------



## TriciaJ82

Thanks for the 12th night gift!  I think it would fun if everyone added their birthday to their wishlists. It would be a nice surprise to have them delivered as a birthday present. I tried to create the list myself from profiles but not many have it listed.


----------



## KindleGirl

Thanks KB Gifter for the birthday book! Wonderful to find the surprise in my mail this afternoon!!!


----------



## Andra

Geoffrey, can you sticky the wish list thread? It is getting harder to find.


----------



## telracs

Andra said:


> Geoffrey, can you sticky the wish list thread? It is getting harder to find.


Andra, you can bookmark it....


----------



## crebel

telracs said:


> Andra, you can bookmark it....


That's what I did. Only 2 threads I have bookmarked here at KB, this one and the Library thread.


----------



## Andra

telracs said:


> Andra, you can bookmark it....


Yeah, but that makes too much sense...


----------



## KindleGirl

Andra....thanks so much for the birthday book!! I love this author and can't wait to read this!! Happy belated bday to your hubby...so fun to find people with the same bday!


----------



## crebel

Thank you, thank you to my "Friend " for  I am so looking forward to starting this immediately! A perfect gift after a week of not feeling well, a hubby home sick today, and having the 1 and 4-year old grandkids from 9-5:30 today. Made my whole day brighter.


----------



## TriciaJ82

Michelle thanks so much for the book, it is downloading to my kindle as I type.


----------



## MichelleB675

You're welcome! I hope you enjoy it


----------



## Andra

Thank you fellow PA fan! I am hanging out with my dad today while he has nose surgery and we just found out he will be going in closer to lunchtime instead of 7-7:30am. It was a nice surprise to have a new book today!


----------



## cyndi.st

Thank you to whoever gifted to me 
Can't wait to start reading


----------



## crebel

Thank you, "surprise"! It was a surprise to receive a gift this morning. I love this group of gifters!


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you Happy Monday for  and enjoy for 

Awesome day!


----------



## telracs

Andra said:


> Thank you fellow PA fan! I am hanging out with my dad today while he has nose surgery and we just found out he will be going in closer to lunchtime instead of 7-7:30am. It was a nice surprise to have a new book today!


hope the surgery goes/went well, andra.


----------



## MsScarlett

Happy surprise from "support KB"-- Excited to read this! Thanks!


----------



## telracs

reminder....  please update your wishlists and remove books received....

and make sure that only e-books are on the list.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Thank you enjoy for: A Fence and then the Trees!

http://www.amazon.com/Fence-Then-Trees-JF-Smith-ebook/dp/B00IZR0FI2/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1421767606&sr=8-1-spell&keywords=a+fence+and+then+the+tress&tag=kb-1

Your kindness is much appreciated!!!

It came yesterday, but when I visited Kboards the site was down for a bit. Glad to see it is back up!


----------



## Tuttle

Some people need to go through and fix their paperbacks to ebooks!


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you "Secret Two Days After MLK Day" for The City of Ember!


----------



## Andra

Thank you TGIF! I am binge-reading the "In Death" books and took time out to read the cozy you gifted me. It was fun and I enjoyed it. The only problem is that the second book is not out yet...


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you KB Gifter for Voyager (Outlander 3)!



Happy Groundhog day to you too, hopefully wherever you are, it isn't snowing too much


----------



## Meka

Thank you so much KB Gifter for Anne of Green Gables! 

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## MariaESchneider

Heeey and a Happy Groundhog to you too!! Thanks for Destiny Unchosen!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Destiny-Unchosen-Rust-Relics-1-5-ebook/dp/B00MPXBCSE/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1422910650&sr=1-1&keywords=destiny+unchosen&tag=kbpst-20

I didn't even know this series had two more books out. I really enjoyed the first. Someone reviewed them and I noticed! I'll need something good to read--upcoming doc appt and sometimes I end up waiting THREE hours. Hate that place.


----------



## NogDog

Punxsutawney Phil has struck me, too, helping me convert my print collection to e-collection:


----------



## elizafaith13

lol thank KB fairy. With tax season here, time to return the favor!


----------



## dnagirl

Happy Groundhog Day and thanks for the book, KB Gifter!


----------



## Geoffrey

I received a nice surprise gift this morning when I got up - thank you KB Gifter....


----------



## Andra

Thank you KB Gifter!
That was a nice surprise today.

I was reading lists to give back and there are still some with print versions instead of Kindle ones. Update please.


----------



## cagnes

Thanks so much KB Gifter & Happy Groundhog Day to you!  Looking forward to reading this!


----------



## TammyC

Thanks so much KB Gifter for my Ground Hog day surprise  What a nice thing to wake up to!


----------



## dnagirl

Thank you for the birthday book, KB Gifter!  I love it!


----------



## KBoards Admin

I just received this nice surprise from the "kb secret buying club"... thank you so much! This is one of my favorite Agatha Christie's, and my younger daughters love this book.


----------



## Meka

Thank you very much KB Secret Buying Club for Deadly Bonds, I really appreciate it!

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you kb secret buying club for Drums of Autumn.


----------



## Geoffrey

Yes.  Thank you to the kb secret buying club.    That was a nice Carnivale surprise.


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you KB Surprise for The End is Nigh!


----------



## NogDog

Ditto the above, in my case for...


----------



## crebel

Thanks for  KB secret buying club!


----------



## dnagirl

Thank you, It Must Be Amnesia, both for the book and the info on the other book!


----------



## Tuttle

Thanks to Must Be Amnesia for The Martian! Looking forward to reading it!


----------



## NogDog

And yet more surprises from another secret admirer (or the same one using another alias?):

 

Thanks!


----------



## cyndi.st

Thank you for the gift


----------



## KindleGirl

Thanks so much, kb secret buying club! Greatly appreciate it!


----------



## MariaESchneider

I don't know who has Amnesia, but thank you! Lo! I had just blogged Cocaine Blues and put it on my wishlist when it appeared! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006WBRL7Q/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=KTNVKM9YIWXB&coliid=I1WR9TPPF8N7KV&tag=kbpst-20

Thank you!

And not to be outdone, along came Secret Buying Club with Red Hot Steele, which I've really been wanting to read despite the ears on that chick on the cover. http://www.amazon.com/Red-Hot-Steele-Daggers-Book-ebook/dp/B00OL72SXU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1424358772&sr=1-1&keywords=red+hot+steele&tag=kbpst-20

I mean, I know elves have pointed ears, but NONE of the elves I know have ... don't those kind of look like donkey ears gone pointed

Thank you both very much!!!


----------



## TammyC

Thanks so much to KB Secret Buying club for 

And to "Now that I got around to clicking buttons" for 

You are all too kind! 
The weather right now is perfect to curl up with a good book and my covers.


----------



## KindleGirl

Oh happy day...a gift from KB Gifter!! Thank you so much!! Can't wait to dive in.


----------



## cagnes

I received a Gong Hai Fat Choi or Happy Chinese New Year gift from KB Gifter. Thanks so much & Happy Chinese New Year to you too!!!!


----------



## telracs

MariaESchneider said:


> I don't know who has Amnesia, but thank you! Lo! I had just blogged Cocaine Blues and put it on my wishlist when it appeared! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B006WBRL7Q/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=KTNVKM9YIWXB&coliid=I1WR9TPPF8N7KV&tag=kbpst-20
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> And not to be outdone, along came Secret Buying Club with Red Hot Steele, which I've really been wanting to read despite the ears on that chick on the cover. http://www.amazon.com/Red-Hot-Steele-Daggers-Book-ebook/dp/B00OL72SXU/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1424358772&sr=1-1&keywords=red+hot+steele&tag=kbpst-20
> 
> I mean, I know elves have pointed ears, but NONE of the elves I know have ... don't those kind of look like donkey ears gone pointed
> 
> Thank you both very much!!!


they look like vulcan ears....

and thank you to my gifters for three books today!


----------



## MariaESchneider

That shot of the ear makes me want to grab the ear and adjust the point upwards...it just looks like it needs to be moved or something.  But that might make it look MORE like a donkey ear.  Isn't it kind of big for a vulcan ear?  Maybe not.  Now I have to go look at Spock's ears.


----------



## telracs

MariaESchneider said:


> That shot of the ear makes me want to grab the ear and adjust the point upwards...it just looks like it needs to be moved or something. But that might make it look MORE like a donkey ear. Isn't it kind of big for a vulcan ear? Maybe not. Now I have to go look at Spock's ears.


it looks like BADLY DONE vulcan ears. or parody ears. they look really bad.


----------



## MariaESchneider

telracs said:


> it looks like BADLY DONE vulcan ears. or parody ears. they look really bad.


I checked out Spock. And yup, sorry, those ears need to be pointed up (for elves, donkeys AND Spock). They are more like pointed pig's ears. Maybe. I mean, they blend with the skin and face as far as that goes, but I think you nailed it: they look really bad.


----------



## Tuttle

Thanks kb secret buying club for MythOS! Good timing with this weather, bad news, and a good reason to curl up with a new book.


----------



## telracs

Tuttle said:


> Thanks kb secret buying club for MythOS! Good timing with this weather, bad news, and a good reason to curl up with a new book.


I just started WebMage.


----------



## KBoards Admin

Thank you, Secret Santa, aka "KB Surprise"...! You get a big smile from my daughter Sarah for this one.


----------



## Andra

I am behind on my thank yous...
Thank you to It Must be Amnesia for the JD Robb book.  I had just finished the one before it so that really was perfect timing!
Thank you kb secret buying club for the witch book.  I think it was even better than the first one in the series and the lighter style makes a good contrast to mix in with the In Death books.

You guys are great!


----------



## Geoffrey

Psssst .... hey .... go take a looksee at the pinned topics here in the Book Corner ....

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,209776.0.html


----------



## telracs

about time.....


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you, Geoffrey!


----------



## crebel

Thank you to "KB tired of snow gifter" and happy Friday to you as well! I am with you on being tired of snow this winter and look forward to curling up with:



Everyone be sure to get your lists up on the new sticky thread at the top of the Book Corner! Thank you, Geoffrey, for continuing the KB gifting club. I have received 19 books, gifted 34, and just love both sending and receiving surprises.  to all of you!


----------



## Meka

Thank you very much ? for House of Gucci! Can't wait to read it over the weekend!

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## crebel

Thank you "?" - You are correct, this is a fun cozy mystery series and I look forward to continuing it with #3.


----------



## KindleGirl

Thank you KB Shopping Therapy Gifter! I'm not feeling well tonight and it was such a fun surprise to find this in my email! I am so ready for a book like this!


----------



## Meka

THANK YOU KB Late Night Shopper for The Best od 2013. Looking forward to reading it soon! 

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you KB Late Night Shopper for Fat Cat at Large (love the cover of that one, it's so cute!)


----------



## Geoffrey

someone was shopping late last night and passing out largess.      That was a great way to wake up on an icy morning.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Icy? In Texas?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yep!  Don't you watch the news??  

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yep! Don't you watch the news??
> 
> Betsy


Actually . . . . during tax season . . . . not much.


----------



## telracs

Ann in Arlington said:


> Icy? In Texas?





Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yep! Don't you watch the news??
> 
> Betsy





Ann in Arlington said:


> Actually . . . . during tax season . . . . not much.


where is myra's off topic emoticon when i need it?


----------



## Geoffrey

We had 4 winter storms this week.  Then it's going to warm up to 71 by Tuesday before another winter storm comes through and plunges us back into the 20s .... we'll all have pneumonia by St. Patrick's Day.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Just south of you in Austin and it's not much better here.  We're getting more rain than ice, but the "high" today was 33.3.  I mean, seriously.  It's been gross.


----------



## Tuttle

(In Massachusetts I'm sitting here half laughing at all you in Texas complaining about the weather ) 
Thanks a bunch for stickying the gift list threads! Makes it so much easier to look for to gift from


----------



## Geoffrey

Tuttle said:


> (In Massachusetts I'm sitting here half laughing at all you in Texas complaining about the weather )
> Thanks a bunch for stickying the gift list threads! Makes it so much easier to look for to gift from


I grew up in the Lake Michigan lake effect zone - I'm allowed to complain about snow.


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you Geoffrey for The Twelve! and a very happy birthday to you


----------



## KindleGirl

Thanks for the book, Geoffrey! Nice to find in my mail on another snowy morning. Happy Birthday to you....hope it's a great day!!


----------



## crebel

A gift from Geoffrey to celebrate HIS birthday, thank you! Have a wonderful, happy day.


----------



## Meka

Thank you very much Geoffrey for The Diaries of Adam and Eve. Have a wonderful birthday!!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## MariaESchneider

Erm, Geoffrey. That's sort of BACKWARDS you know!!! Thanks for Fatal Luck!

http://www.amazon.com/Fatal-Luck-Dana-Mackenzie-Mystery-ebook/dp/B00KKYDHWY/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1425222877&sr=1-1&keywords=fatal+luck&tag=kbpst-20.

Haaaaappy Birrrrrrthday ToOOOooouUU YoooOOOOuuuu!!! o.


----------



## Geoffrey

*Happy Geoffrey Day, Everyone! 
It's a gift giving weekend.*​
And thank you for the birthday books, Y'all. Everyone deserves a prezzie on this Holiday Weekend.


----------



## Tuttle

Hobbit Geoffrey!


----------



## telracs

Tuttle said:


> Hobbit Geoffrey!


i almost want him to change his avatar to a hobbit!

thanks geoffrey.


----------



## telracs

oh, and just a reminder....

geoffrey started a "spring" thread, please move your wishlist urls to that thread or you might miss out on the fun.


----------



## TriciaJ82

I am a little behind in posting my thank you but THANKS for the gift!!!


----------



## Geoffrey

Tuttle said:


> Hobbit Geoffrey!


I'm not Eleventy-One ... I'm only Thirty-Nineteen


----------



## crebel

Thank you "friend" for brightening my Monday morning (I dislike them as well).


----------



## Andra

Thank you Geoffrey for my missing Pratchett book.  I hope you had a great birthday!
And yes - everyone up north - there is a reason that we live in Texas. We do not have to deal with much ice and snow 
In fact, I only remember seeing (an inch or so) of snow accumulations a few times in my life. I really don't know how you manage with feet of the stuff!


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you "Just me" for A Breath of Snow and Ashes!


----------



## Geoffrey

Texas Independence Day gifts?  Whoo-Hoo!  And here I am, just a naturalized Texan.


----------



## crebel

Thank you "Just Me"! I had no idea I should be celebrating Texas Independence Day today. I'm really looking forward to continuing this series.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Why Thank You, Just Me!!!! Murder Casts a Shadow!

http://www.amazon.com/Murder-Shadow-Victoria-Nalani-Kneubuhl-ebook/dp/B007ZQ64PM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1425395419&sr=8-1&keywords=murder+casts+a+shadow&tag=kbpst-20

Despite the morbid title, it will be a lovely read, I just know it!


----------



## Meka

Thank you, KB Snow Covered Gifter! Looking forward to reading The Magpies very soon.  

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## NogDog

Thanks to Snowy Day Reading for...


----------



## Atunah

Oh my goodness, I barely had my link up and I got gifts.

Thanks you for 


and the other gifter for 


One Higlander and one Viking. I should be covered.


----------



## TammyC

Two gifts today, and today is my birthday so that makes it that much more special  Thank you so much to Just Me and Book Inhaler. I can't wait to dive into my new gifts!


----------



## Atunah

Happy Birthday to you Tammy 

Hope you are having a great day.

And thanks crebel  
A girl can never have enough Highlanders. 


Looking forward to reading all my gifts.


----------



## TammyC

Atunah said:


> Happy Birthday to you Tammy
> 
> Hope you are having a great day.
> 
> And thanks crebel
> A girl can never have enough Highlanders.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to reading all my gifts.


Thank you it's been a wonderful day. And I got two more books to add to my list. You are all too kind 

Thank you to Crebel for  and to Happy Birthday for  It's going to be a wonderful weekend of reading!


----------



## telracs

thanks to KB friend for


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you book inhaler!


----------



## TammyC

Thanks to KB Pal for  It's been a wonderful weekend of reading


----------



## Geoffrey

TammyC said:


> Thanks to KB Pal for  It's been a wonderful weekend of reading


I hope you love it. I've loved the first 2 in the triptych and I'm waiting for the 3rd to be released. I hope it's not delayed again ....


----------



## MariaESchneider

Kb Friend! and Book Inhaler! Thank you!!!

I really like M. Ruth Meyers so this will be a good mystery: A Touch of Magic. This isn't the same series of hers that I've started so it will be great to have another angle from her. http://www.amazon.com/Touch-Magic-M-Ruth-Myers-ebook/dp/B00865NHVU/ref=pd_sim_kstore_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0F8Q05SH1GGBBD2DG5K8&tag=kbpst-20

I came across this one somewhere or other. It's middle grade fantasy (I think) and so far so good. The Lost Heir http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008NZWI0O/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=KTNVKM9YIWXB&coliid=IWT9BKZP3RY73&tag=kbpst-20

Great cover on this one too.


----------



## crebel

Thank you KB friend! Last night hubby and I went to see our niece and nephew in their senior year high school production of "Cinderella". The dress Cinderella wore could have been a copy of the one on this cover, and of course it started with "Once upon a time..." So this was a perfect book to find waiting for me this morning.


----------



## Atunah

Thank you KB friend for


I been looking forward to trying some of that authors back list. I don't think she writes historicals anymore now but this is from 1986 re-released. 
I think she does suspense mostly now, haven't read her yet so don't know if they are romantic suspense or just suspense.

Its really fun looking at everyones lists and posted links.


----------



## TammyC

Geoffrey said:


> I hope you love it. I've loved the first 2 in the triptych and I'm waiting for the 3rd to be released. I hope it's not delayed again ....


Thanks Geoffrey  I've been looking forward to reading this one. When is the 3rd scheduled to come out?


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you to a friend!


----------



## Geoffrey

TammyC said:


> Thanks Geoffrey  I've been looking forward to reading this one. When is the 3rd scheduled to come out?


It was March 1, now it's May 1 ...


----------



## MariaESchneider

Never rush a good thing.  Trust me on this!


----------



## Mandy

Thank you so much to 'It's Just Another Manic Monday Gifter' for ! Can't wait to start this one after the kiddies go to bed!


----------



## Meka

THANK YOU Friday the 13th! You made my day! 

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## TriciaJ82

Thank you so much for one of my all time favorite books!


----------



## Atunah

Thank you Friday the 13th for


I didn't even now it was friday 13th today. Didn't we just have a 13th on a friday recently? Was I suppose to watch out for stuff today? Now they telling me. No walking under ladders I think I remember that.


----------



## TammyC

Thanks so much Happy Friday the 13th for 

What better way to celebrate than with a new thriller  Thanks again!


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you Happy Friday the 13th for .


----------



## cyndi.st

Thank you Friday 13  Nice surprise this morning. 
Cindy


----------



## KindleGirl

Thank you Happy Friday the 13th! I love Karen Rose!!


----------



## crebel

Thank you Happy Friday the 13th for making yesterday a lucky day! I received:


----------



## MariaESchneider

Friday the 13th!!! YOU ROCK! Thank you for Champagne Jackson Kicks Zombie Ass. I saw this as an ad a while back at the top of the page and marked it.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00S0IQN3M/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=KTNVKM9YIWXB&coliid=I1ZSTKDETMPMU2&tag=kbpst-20

Could be a weird one.

I've been out gardening all morning with TONS left to do. Will I dare read about zombies after killing grubs and disgusting worms all day?


----------



## Geoffrey

Meka said:


> THANK YOU Friday the 13th! You made my day!


Yes, Thank you. I got a super hero book ... gonna go off a be a little boy now ...


----------



## Geoffrey

And then a second book popped up from Deaf Leprechaun. <giggle. Snort>


----------



## telracs

Geoffrey said:


> And then a second book popped up from Deaf Leprechaun. <giggle. Snort>


okay, i thought i came up with weird names....


----------



## MsScarlett

Thank you Happy Friday the 13th!


----------



## dnagirl

Thank you Happy Friday 13th!


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you Happy Friday the 13th! And I think a Laundry Files book is really the most appropriate book of all them in my wishlist to get on Friday the 13th.


----------



## TriciaJ82

Geoffrey said:


> And then a second book popped up from Deaf Leprechaun. <giggle. Snort>


Okay that has to be the best name yet! I am in awe of those who are creative like that. Crebel, that series looks interesting, I will have to check it out. I love seeing what books others are interested in.


----------



## Atunah

TriciaJ82 said:


> I love seeing what books others are interested in.


Yes, its so fun to just browse through everyone's lists and then see the books they get gifted. I found a couple I am going to take a closer look at.


----------



## Tuttle

I'm totally guilty of adding things to my list, or just buying them for myself, just because of them being on other people's lists. (I've only once done that and then forgot to buy anyone a book when I meant to because the book looked so interesting it distracted me from everything else! I don't even remember what book that was.)


----------



## Geoffrey

and then a Pi Day book. I am so pleased with the generosity in the universe today. Here are my new babies:


----------



## TriciaJ82

Tuttle said:


> I'm totally guilty of adding things to my list, or just buying them for myself, just because of them being on other people's lists. (I've only once done that and then forgot to buy anyone a book when I meant to because the book looked so interesting it distracted me from everything else! I don't even remember what book that was.)


I know what you mean. Its almost a one for you and one for me type of situation


----------



## MariaESchneider

Ah, thank you, Pie! Middle grade fix!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003LSU2QA/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=KTNVKM9YIWXB&coliid=IS5UHT7SAZPTH&tag=kbpst-20
Theodosia and the Eyes of Horus!

It's almost warm enough to make choc mousse pie...!


----------



## Mandy

Thank you, KB Happy Sunday!!  Love my zombies!  And I'm glad to see another Walking Dead fan on KB! My 12 year old is a HUGE fan. She goes through a lot with a couple of debilitating medical issues, and a friend with a relative who has connections arranged to have her favorite character Merle (Michael Rooker) signed a personalized autographed photo for her yesterday. It will arrive this week and she's gonna be one HAPPY kid!


----------



## telracs

thank you pie person for the ice rigger trilogy


----------



## crebel

Thank you Pie Person! I love cozy mysteries (especially when they have fun titles) and this series has been very enjoyable. I'm really looking forward to continuing the series.


----------



## MsScarlett

Thanks, Ides of March! It does seem somewhat appropriate, lol.


----------



## Tuttle

Thank You Ides Of March for helping me build up my kindle Discworld collection (which is way too small, I only have about 20 kindle books of Terry Pratchett)!


----------



## Mandy

Thank you, Ides of March!! My Spring Break is gonna be a good one!


----------



## TriciaJ82

Thank you so much Ides of March!


----------



## Andra

Thank you happy friday the 13th!


----------



## cyndi.st

Thank you Happy Day After Pi Day Spread Discworld Far and Wide.


----------



## Mandy

Why do I feel like I'm the only person around here who has never heard of Discworld? I just looked it up on Amazon to see if it's something I'd be interested in, but eeek there's a lot of books in that series!


----------



## NogDog

Mandy said:


> Why do I feel like I'm the only person around here who has never heard of Discworld? I just looked it up on Amazon to see if it's something I'd be interested in, but eeek there's a lot of books in that series!


I always recommend that newcomers to the series start with either _Wyrd Sisters_ or _Guards! Guards!_ based on which looks more interesting to you. Each is the first in its respective story arc and around the time where Sir Terry really hits his stride with the tone, writing, characters, etc.), and if you like it, you can just jump to the next book in that arc -- or if you're really hooked, go back to #1: _The Color of Magic_. The good news is that each book (except for the first two) is a stand-alone novel, though it's best to read the books within a given story arc in sequence.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

And you can completely trust what Nog says: He's the resident Pratchett expert.


----------



## Tuttle

Mandy said:


> Why do I feel like I'm the only person around here who has never heard of Discworld? I just looked it up on Amazon to see if it's something I'd be interested in, but eeek there's a lot of books in that series!


But you know someone will gift you a book if you want to try it *hint hint*

I tend to recommend _Guards! Guards!_ for a starting point, but if it sounds to you like you would be particularly interested in those characters, _Wyrd Sisters_ is a good place to start too. I've recommended _Small Gods_ for a starting point to some people. I know a lot of people who started with _Going Postal_. Mostly, don't start at the beginning (Pratchett even wrote elsewhere not to start at the beginning), but following characters is a good idea.

There are a lot of books but its really worth it. You don't need to read them at all once, even though some of us are the sort who have read them all multiple times and are still rereading them all at once right now. I've found everyone who I've introduced to Discworld enjoys it.


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you Happy St. Patty's Day for


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you Happy Spring for


----------



## NogDog

Thanks, Happy Spring for...


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you Spring for


----------



## Tuttle

And then thank you Another Pratchett Fan For 
Yay Discworld! Exciting!


----------



## telracs

thanks almost friday for "the house that Ruth built"

(i'm at work and can't link, and don't want to forget to say thank you).


----------



## Mandy

Thank you for the gift, Spring!

And thank you to those who explained the Discworld series and recommended a starting point. I just noticed that one of the recommended books, _Guards! Guards!_, is on sale today. Perfect timing!


----------



## cyndi.st

Thank you to It's almost Friday for


----------



## MsScarlett

Thank you KB Haven't Had Coffee Yet!


----------



## Atunah

Thank you A Friend for making Monday morning a lot better.


----------



## dnagirl

Thank you, KB Happy Tuesday!


----------



## crebel

Thank you, pumuckl (should I be able to get a clue from that name?) for


----------



## Atunah

Hurra Hurra, der Kobold mit dem roten Haar, Hurra Hurra, der Pumuckl is da.


----------



## TammyC

Thanks so much to KB's Pumuckl for 

And thank you for the clever little name, I had to google it to find out what it was  You are so kind!


----------



## MariaESchneider

Thank you so much April Showers!!!  Your gift made my day today!


----------



## telracs

oh, forgot to say thank you yesterday for my Poul Anderson book....


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you Geoffery!!!!!!!

Witches Abroad is actually one of the books I'm most looking forward to rereading in my careful reread of all of Discworld that I'm currently doing. When I first read Discworld I couldn't understand the Witches enough to really enjoy them enough. The idea of the witches are now some of my favorites (I play a witch on the discworld mud even), and really love the characters, but it took me a long time to be able to understand them at all.

So now I want to really get everything from books like this, both in the being witches, and in the being the books I read when I was developmentally so very different.


----------



## TammyC

Thanks so much Geoffrey for 

I plan to start this series after I finish my current book, can't wait to dig in! Thank you so much 

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## MariaESchneider

Tuttle said:


> Thank you Geoffery!!!!!!!
> 
> Witches Abroad is actually one of the books I'm most looking forward to rereading in my careful reread of all of Discworld that I'm currently doing. When I first read Discworld I couldn't understand the Witches enough to really enjoy them enough. The idea of the witches are now some of my favorites (I play a witch on the discworld mud even), and really love the characters, but it took me a long time to be able to understand them at all.
> 
> So now I want to really get everything from books like this, both in the being witches, and in the being the books I read when I was developmentally so very different.


I read Wyrd Sisters and the witches were the best part of the book--some great humor there.

Thank you Happy Easter for another Maggie Sullivan (M. Ruth Myers is the author of this series) story for my collection! WOOT.

And Happy Easter to everyone!!!


----------



## telracs

Thank you geoffrey for Gamer Fantastic.  I love anthologies.


----------



## Andra

Thank you Happy Easter for my new book!


----------



## crebel

Thank you to Klaatu for the message "Klaatu barada nikto!" (reading about the origin of the phrase and its possible translation was fun, too. Who do I need to repair?) and the book:



I'm ready for a new book this morning and think I will go ahead and start this one since it downloaded at the top of my TBR pile!


----------



## TammyC

Thanks so much Happy Sunday for 

Looking forward to digging into this one!


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you "Happy World Book Day" for


----------



## crebel

Thank you, coffee time, for  I am really looking forward to continuing this series.


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you "enjoy" for !

This is exactly right for the mood I'm in book-wise too! I was thinking of buying one of the books off my wishlist for myself and breaking my "you must read all your current TBR pile of 41 books before you're allowed to do that or get kindle unlimited" but I don't even need to break my own rule to myself! Yay!

(Eventually I'll get through my TBR, and maybe even without adding too many books)


----------



## Atunah

Thank you Happy World Book day for



Blurb sounded intriguing. Professional mourner.


----------



## telracs

Tuttle said:


> This is exactly right for the mood I'm in book-wise too! I was thinking of buying one of the books off my wishlist for myself and breaking my "you must read all your current TBR pile of 41 books before you're allowed to do that or get kindle unlimited" but I don't even need to break my own rule to myself! Yay!
> 
> (Eventually I'll get through my TBR, and maybe even without adding too many books)


41 books on your TBR list? wow, how'd you get it so low?


----------



## Tuttle

telracs said:


> 41 books on your TBR list? wow, how'd you get it so low?


Starting a challenge to myself when I got my voyage of not buying new books and going through books in order of how long I've had them.

I've broken down and bought a few (discworld books on sale, pre-orders, and less than 5 books that I badly want of styles that I don't have many of currently in TBR), but mostly I've just tried to keep books I badly want at about 25, and added to my wishlist, so people can buy me them and I can just break out of my order, not my buying.

It's worked well. It's an interesting challenge to myself that means I'm reading things that aren't exactly what I would choose to at times (and yet when I really want a break because I've just gotten gifted a book, I have a way to break from it and not feel bad in the break). And I expect to be through my TBR pile in not too long even. Impressive from having had a giant one last year.


----------



## MsScarlett

Yay! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Andra

Someone was busy yesterday! Thank you guacamole time for my new book:


It was a rough week and I'm looking forward to having a light read this weekend.


----------



## Tuttle

I looked it up and it was in fact World Book Day, so it was a good day for someone (or many someones) to be busy!


----------



## telracs

Thank you happy happy Friday for Spellcrash.  Have to admit, i had already bought it, so i converted to a GC.


----------



## MariaESchneider

telracs said:


> Thank you happy happy Friday for Spellcrash. Have to admit, i had already bought it, so i converted to a GC.


This has sort of happened to me about 3 times...the problem is when I'm in there updating...then suddenly the book needs to be bought RIGHT NOW...

Happy Weekend everyone!


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you Pumuckl for 

and Happy Monday to you too


----------



## TammyC

Thanks so much to a friend for 

And Happy National Tell a Story Day To you as well, I hope you have a story you are enjoying today!


----------



## cyndi.st

Sorry so late posting a thank you to Happy Happy Friday. Thank you very much for the gift. 
Cindy


----------



## Mandy

I'm sorry I'm late; it's been one heck of a week. Thank you so much for this book from one of my favorite authors  and for !


----------



## Atunah

Thank you gifters for 
 and 

Looking forward to reading both.


----------



## Tuttle

Thanks for  for May Day!


----------



## TriciaJ82

Thank you so much for:



It arrived the same day as my sisters wedding and I am using it for deserved relaxation time


----------



## dnagirl

I know I've said this before, but I'll say it again.  I just really enjoy going through everyone's lists and picking books I like to give them (and maybe adding to my own list too!).  KB is the bestest!


----------



## Andra

Thank you for my new book today! What a nice surprise


----------



## crebel

I would like everyone who participates in this thread to consider contacting Amazon Feedback about how they handle gifted books on our accounts (if you agree, that is).

I just hate that when I have accepted a book that has been gifted it doesn't show a "you already purchased this book on..." banner even though it is permanently in my account. I think I accidentally tried to rebuy a book I had already been gifted when browsing at Amazon and I did get a secondary notice that it was already in my account, so you would think adding the banner on the product page would not be difficult. We don't get to choose the Verified Purchase tag for gifted books either, since we aren't the ones who _purchased_ them. 

Conversely, I also hate seeing the "you purchased" banner for books I have gifted, which makes me think they are already in my account but they are not! I have seen the banner on the product page, go to Manage Your Kindle to pull it to my Kindle, and then have to go back to the page to buy it "again" for myself.

Anyone else have thoughts on this? I have e-mailed Amazon Feedback, but thought they might take more notice if they heard from more people with the same concerns.


----------



## Tuttle

Yes crebel! Those bother me so much. I've tried to keep a list of the books gifted to me so I can easily check it, but I keep messing it up  I'd love so much if it was there visible. And sometimes I gift books specifically because they're ones I find most interesting to read, so they'd be ones I'd be most likely to buy for myself later on, if amazon didn't make me think I already did so.


----------



## Atunah

Stupid question. Can you actually buy a book for yourself if you gifted it to someone? I mean everything in the system, banner, verified tag all point to amazon treating it like the gifter owns the book already. I haven't tried to do such thing, but would see it wouldn't let you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> Stupid question. Can you actually buy a book for yourself if you gifted it to someone? I mean everything in the system, banner, verified tag all point to amazon treating it like the gifter owns the book already. I haven't tried to do such thing, but would see it wouldn't let you.


Pretty sure you can. At least, after you already own it there's nothing stopping you from gifting it. . . . I've done it.


----------



## MichelleB675

Yes you can. I've done it both ways.. gifted someone and then bought for myself later. or received as a gift and then bought for someone else. I've also gifted the same book to more than one person.


----------



## Andra

It would really be nice to see the purchased banner for books that I received as gifts.  I tend to doublecheck anyway because of the duplicate ASIM problem, but seeing the banner might keep me from checking the same item multiple times.
Good suggestion Chris!


----------



## MariaESchneider

I COMPLETELY agree.  I have a good friend who reads and we both read Frank Tuttle.  I promised I'd lend her the latest--and went to lend it because it SAID I had bought it.  Well, I GIFTED it to someone or other and bought MY copy from Kobobooks.  So my copy wasn't lendable.  But that little banner has caused me no end of confusion.  You have to go look at the receipt to figure out you gifted it when you spend 15 minutes trying to figure out why it won't come up in a search of your Kindle purchases.  I figured it was just me.  And I agree--I don't like that if something is gifted to me and I leave a review it doesn't show as verified purchase.  It's not that big of a deal (and Amazon may have done that because we writers give out books that way for review purposes?  Or was it just arbitrary)

Hmph.


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you Geoffery! 

More of my discworld collection converted to kindle! Yay! And a really appropriate one too for Brutha to have memorized .


----------



## NogDog

Well, gosh, after going maybe a couple months without a nibble, I caught two today. Thanks, Geoffrey, for _The Hercules Text_, and "get one - gift one" for _The Science of Discworld_. Let's see...what could I do with my (pretty meager) tax refund....


----------



## MichelleB675

Thanks to "got one, giving a few" for The Light Fantastic. 

Sent from my Fire HDX using Tapatalk


----------



## TriciaJ82

That is interesting, I have never noticed that gifted books don't get the banner. It is definitely a problem. I too have to thank someone for a gift! I received the bellum sisters series today


----------



## crebel

Thank you, "looks like Santa", for



This is a terrific mystery series I followed faithfully in hardback. I was so pleased to find a new release available for Kindle. It will move right to the top of my TBR pile!


----------



## cyndi.st

Thanks to "got one, giving a few" for The Slow Regards of Silent Things and to From a Friend for Stay at Home Dead. As soon as payday rolls around I am off to stalk others' wish lists. =)  
Thanks again and looking forward to reading the books I have received as gifts. 
Cindy


----------



## NogDog

In the spirit of "it never rains but it pours", this morning I woke up to gift from "Just look like Santa" of that best-seller everyone is reading, _Laravel Design Patterns and Best Practices_.


----------



## Tuttle

I always like to watch how someone starts gifting a few people and then a whole bunch of us get gifted as we all gift people as we receive books, and as we remember about this some more. This time it seems Geoffrey started it up for a few days.


----------



## Atunah

Thank you "santa" for the gifts. It gave me a nice pick me up in week I got some really bad news. I need book more than ever now, so thank you.


----------



## telracs

thank you "just look like Santa" for the Poul Anderson book.  I will accept it, promise.  

Reminder:  everyone should keep their wish lists up to date.


----------



## Geoffrey

Someone sent me a book just as I was trying to decide what I wanted to read next ...



Thank you Thank you Thank you


----------



## KindleGirl

Thank you to Happy Mothers Day for my new book! I was having a crappy day and this brought a smile to my face...thanks for doing that!


----------



## Andra

Thank you Pumuckl for my book yesterday! I've already blown through it  It was a nice fun read. Now to wait for the next book in the series to come out. I should have checked that before Wishlisting it. 


And yes, I googled Pumuckl to find out if it had a meaning and to save you the time, here is what I found: Pumuckl is a Kobold from a German radio play series for children. He is a descendant of the Klabautermänner. He is invisible to people around him except for the master carpenter Eder with whom Pumuckl lives.


----------



## Meka

Thank you very much Monday Elf!! I am really looking forward to reading Miss Minimalist by Francine Jay.

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## crebel

Thank you to Monday Elf for



What a lovely way to start the week. Yes, looking through other people's wish lists to gift increases my wish list as well. Andra's list is particularly dangerous to me as she apparently shares my love of mysteries and cozies, and Atunah for the historical romances. I really like that almost all gifting is done anonymously (I try to never let even crebel show in my messages). We give for the joy of giving, not because we expect things in return. I love this group!


----------



## Andra

crebel said:


> Yes, looking through other people's wish lists to gift increases my wish list as well. Andra's list is particularly dangerous to me as she apparently shares my love of mysteries and cozies...


Ditto!! I have found several new series to try from your list!


----------



## TammyC

Thank you so much to A Friend for  I have a vacation coming up in about 3 weeks and I can't wait to dive into my TBR pile of books


----------



## cyndi.st

Thank you happy mother's day for The Last Anniversary. =)
Cindy


----------



## Meka

Thanks so much Hobbit for Bleak House by Charles Dickens. 

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## MichelleB675

Thanks to Enjoy your Magical book=) for


----------



## cagnes

Thank you " got one, giving a few" for the book!  Can't wait to read it!


----------



## crebel

I was asked today how to contact Amazon about the gifting/owning/banner/no banner issues I brought up earlier in the thread.  I should have included that information to begin with!  I used the [email protected] address.  If anyone knows a different address that would be more appropriate, please post it.


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> I was asked today how to contact Amazon about the gifting/owning/banner/no banner issues I brought up earlier in the thread. I should have included that information to begin with! I used the [email protected] address. If anyone knows a different address that would be more appropriate, please post it.


I think that is the email I send suggestions to amazon before. I think thats a good one.

Thanks to the elf for


Looking forward to reading one of Loretta Chase's older titles. I am just so happy that we get so much back list now on kindle. Used to be one had to hunt down the nasty old moldy paperbacks. Can't even read the font anymore on those things. Need my Kindles.


----------



## MariaESchneider

crebel said:


> I was asked today how to contact Amazon about the gifting/owning/banner/no banner issues I brought up earlier in the thread. I should have included that information to begin with! I used the [email protected] address. If anyone knows a different address that would be more appropriate, please post it.


Just as an aside, I noticed that the vine reviewers now have an additional note if they received the book free via the vine program. There have always been reviews from Amazon vine reviewers, but I've never noticed the note saying a product/book was done through the program until recently.

Also! Thank you, Friend, for Dead Medium: Not your Average Ghost story! http://www.amazon.com/Dead-Medium-Average-Ghost-Story-ebook/dp/B00B000O8C/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1431531346&sr=1-1&keywords=Dead+Medium%3A+Not+Your+Average+Ghost+Story&tag=kb-1


----------



## crebel

MariaESchneider said:


> Just as an aside, I noticed that the vine reviewers now have an additional note if they received the book free via the vine program. There have always been reviews from Amazon vine reviewers, but I've never noticed the note saying a product/book was done through the program until recently.
> 
> Also! Thank you, Friend, for Dead Medium: Not your Average Ghost story! http://www.amazon.com/Dead-Medium-Average-Ghost-Story-ebook/dp/B00B000O8C/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1431531346&sr=1-1&keywords=Dead+Medium%3A+Not+Your+Average+Ghost+Story&tag=kb-1


Something different from the "Vine Reviewer" tag beside their names that has always been there? I'm not seeing anything different (yet). There has been quite a lot of talk on the Amazon forums, especially on the Top Reviewers' Forum, about adding "I read this book through Kindle Unlimited" or "I borrowed this book through KOLL" to their reviews since neither provides a verified purchase tag.

I wonder if we review a book that has been gifted to us here whether we should add the FTC disclaimer about having received a "free" copy of the book. My first inclination is to say we should.


----------



## MsScarlett

Thank you KB wine guzzler!  An unexpected surprise that made my day!


----------



## MariaESchneider

crebel said:


> Something different from the "Vine Reviewer" tag beside their names that has always been there? I'm not seeing anything different (yet). There has been quite a lot of talk on the Amazon forums, especially on the Top Reviewers' Forum, about adding "I read this book through Kindle Unlimited" or "I borrowed this book through KOLL" to their reviews since neither provides a verified purchase tag.
> 
> I wonder if we review a book that has been gifted to us here whether we should add the FTC disclaimer about having received a "free" copy of the book. My first inclination is to say we should.


Yes, it is different now. Let me see if I can remember the dang book where I saw it this morning. I was obviously out shopping...


----------



## MariaESchneider

Here's the book where I saw it. The first review says "Vine voice" and then underneath it has a new line about being a review of a free product--in this case it looks like the paperback version:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058W6A2M/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=KTNVKM9YIWXB&coliid=I1POUIYDGSW83B

It caught my eye (so did the book because a few reviews complained it wasn't gritty and to me that is a PLUS!) because the one right under it does not have that designation.


----------



## crebel

MariaESchneider said:


> Here's the book where I saw it. The first review says "Vine voice" and then underneath it has a new line about being a review of a free product--in this case it looks like the paperback version:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0058W6A2M/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=KTNVKM9YIWXB&coliid=I1POUIYDGSW83B
> 
> It caught my eye (so did the book because a few reviews complained it wasn't gritty and to me that is a PLUS!) because the one right under it does not have that designation.


And the one right after that does have the free product designation too even though they are all Vine members. I wonder if the one that doesn't have the green "free product" tag didn't review it for the Vine program (actually bought it or read someone else's copy), but always has the permanent Vine badge beside their name.


----------



## MariaESchneider

I don't know!  The one doesn't say Vine Voice, but has the "free" thing...they're all different.  But I hadn't seen the "Free" line before so happened to notice it.  I think it is new because a couple of my books have been reviewed by Vine Voice reviewers but they say "verified purchase" (See Under Witch Moon for an example.  R. E. Conary says Vine Voice, but also verified purchase.  It's about the 4th review down).  One of my other books had a vine reviewer too, but I don't remember any designation next to that one at all.  I'll go look for it.  

I found a couple more--they are just reviews and say "Vine Voice" and don't say verified purchase and there is also no mention of free.  In the one case, I am pretty sure I sent the reviewer the copy, but the other one is completely unknown.  

I'm guessing that the whole Vine and various designations change over time too and they have added new 'Notes' as the program continued.


----------



## MsScarlett

THANK YOU Tricia!!  A very happy surprise.


----------



## TriciaJ82

Oh darn! I knew I would forget to change my name at some point.      Oh well, glad you liked it. LOL


----------



## NogDog

Thanks to "A Friend" for _The End Is Nigh_. Now I know I have at least one friend.


----------



## crebel

Thank you to "A Friend" for



I'm also glad you found a new book you are enjoying after a suggestion from me somewhere!


----------



## telracs

Thank you Boopkins!


----------



## niahflame

Thank you to Grimm Fan for Blood, Milk & Chocolate - Part 1 (The Grimm Diaries Book 3) 
by Cameron Jace

Thanks to KB Gifter!


----------



## crebel

Thank you, "Yay Friday!" for:


----------



## TammyC

Thanks so much Yay Friday for 

It's perfect timing too with the series starting. Can't wait to dig into this one!


----------



## niahflame

TammyC said:


> Thanks so much Yay Friday for
> 
> It's perfect timing too with the series starting. Can't wait to dig into this one!


What do you think of the show so far? My mom said it was dumb, she expected Lost 2.0 haha. I like it, but the second episode kind of lagged.


----------



## TammyC

niahflame said:


> What do you think of the show so far? My mom said it was dumb, she expected Lost 2.0 haha. I like it, but the second episode kind of lagged.


I've only watched the first episode so far which I liked. I do feel like it's going to be along the lines of Lost or Under the Dome in that we are going to go forever before we get answers haha. Fingers crossed that it stays good!


----------



## niahflame

TammyC said:


> I've only watched the first episode so far which I liked. I do feel like it's going to be along the lines of Lost or Under the Dome in that we are going to go forever before we get answers haha. Fingers crossed that it stays good!


Well there's 10 episodes, and that's all. It's like Dig. Only Dig's ending was awful! I heard by episode 5 it will be in book 2.


----------



## crebel

Thank you, telracs for



Exactly what I needed on a difficult day.


----------



## TriciaJ82

crebel said:


> Thank you, telracs for


That looks like a good series, I will have to check it out.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks for this gift


I been wanting to read this one for a while. I like unusual historicals.


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you "me" for the gift of .


----------



## cyndi.st

Thank you to me (sounds funny) for 
Will be reading this one next.
Cindy


----------



## MichelleB675

Thanks crebel for ... Egypt and mystery.. I know I'm gonna love this one 

and yes ma'am I'll add more cozies to my gifting list.


----------



## crebel

MichelleB675 said:


> and yes ma'am I'll add more cozies to my gifting list.


I'm just sayin'...


----------



## MariaESchneider

MichelleB675 said:


> Thanks crebel for ... Egypt and mystery.. I know I'm gonna love this one
> 
> and yes ma'am I'll add more cozies to my gifting list.


Oh, you have such a great journey ahead!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

MariaESchneider said:


> Oh, you have such a great journey ahead!!!


Agreed . . . . . almost all the Amelia Peobody's are excellent . . . . . and the ones that aren't excellent are pretty good.


----------



## Andra

Ann in Arlington said:


> Agreed . . . . . almost all the Amelia Peobody's are excellent . . . . . and the ones that aren't excellent are pretty good.


And I think her Vicky Bliss books are even better!!


----------



## MariaESchneider

Andra said:


> And I think her Vicky Bliss books are even better!!


That would be a tough call for me...although I think I lean in that direction. We did a re-read of the first Vicky Bliss on my blog as a group read a while back and I was amazed at how different that first book is. The characters were mostly there, but they hadn't really morphed into the fun and zany people they did in the other books. People new to the series who were used to some of the more modern "Humor cozies" weren't as impressed as those of us who had read the entire series.

She was such a great writer. I loved almost every book of hers. Some of her Barbara Michaels books left the endings a bit too open for my preferences, but they were still good books.


----------



## MichelleB675

The audible companions are pretty cheap on those too. So I'll probably pick those up at some point, I love listening and reading at the same time.

I moved more cozies to my gift list... then discovered cozy-mystery.com and doubled (nearing triple territory)  my cozy wishlist and I'm up to the K section of authors.


----------



## MariaESchneider

That is THE premier cozy site.  The lady who runs it is great.  I think her name is Danna.  She's a riot.  I usually post my favorite read of the month on there when she asks for the best reads of past month.


----------



## crebel

MichelleB675 said:


> The audible companions are pretty cheap on those too. So I'll probably pick those up at some point, I love listening and reading at the same time.
> 
> I moved more cozies to my gift list... then discovered cozy-mystery.com and doubled (nearing triple territory) my cozy wishlist and I'm up to the K section of authors.


*Groan* My wallet would be happier if I had not followed your link, Michelle! Great site.


----------



## Tuttle

People here are such enablers...I have a feeling I'll be reading more mysteries in the near future.


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you to "cats are better than mummies" for .

Cats are better than almost everything 

I thought I posted this last night, but I either closed the page without posting it or posted it to the wrong thread and can't find it, I should know better than to post when I'm half asleep.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks guys for the presents I woke up to 
  

Its making today it a bit easier to fight the panic that I have now yet another year less to get through my TBR pile.


----------



## Andra

Thank you "I can't think of a clever name" gifter for my new cozy! I am NOT following any links that will get me hooked on new series. No way, not me. (at least not today)


And I have audible versions of all of the Vicky Bliss books. Barbara Rosenblat narrated all of mine and she did a really good job. Audible is showing a different narrator for Borrower of the Night now and I don't know anything about her. Make sure you sample audio books so you know if the narrator is decent. I have avoided a few of my very favorite Terry Pratchett audio books simply because the narrator just grates on my nerves (Celia Imry - if you are curious).


----------



## crebel

How fun to wake up to two new books for no apparent reason from "more smut" and "cozy overdose"

 

I imagine you can pretty easily figure out which book came from which cleverly-named gifter!


----------



## Geoffrey

Suddenly, there were a couple of surprises in my email .... Thank you both and fun fun fun


----------



## MichelleB675

Thanks Geoffrey for


----------



## MariaESchneider

Thank you, Geoffrey!!!  Brain Dead by Dreyer (I never could spell that first name.  Eileen? Something like that).  When I get those emails, I'm always so excited to see which book it is!  

I was feeling a bit brain dead this morning.  I picked all the lettuce (getting too hot in texas) and washed it in the sink.  When I was done, I put a LITTLE bit down the disposal.  Well, maybe something else was down there.  Sink clogged!!!  So I tried to clear it by you know, running the disposal and no extra water since it was clogged...and the sink blew up!  The splash guard went flying in the air and ... you can just imagine the little green bits that were all over me and the counter and the sink.  Dang thing was still clogged too.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks Geoffrey for "Unsticky". 

Maria      I can't even.


----------



## telracs

Thank you Geoffrey for the smutty book that i put on my wish list after i gifted it to crebel...


----------



## MariaESchneider

All right, you lot! Someone has a sense of humor--"It seems Appropriate..." has given me a gift! So I now have "Lifting the Lid" :

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00E9BMAOU?colid=KTNVKM9YIWXB&coliid=I42R6JRTOT1CW&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl&tag=kb-1

I need to figure out if I can put the cover on here. Thank you! It really has been that kind of day. I was cleaning the AC vent on the ceiling in the bedroom and got my arm too close to the ceiling fan. WHAP. I have a lump the size of a walnut near my elbow. I"m just glad it didn't knock me in the head. It was running really high and that board just slapped my arm silly. Nearly fell off the ladder too. I'm not even going near the toilet, book or no.

Here's the cover. I hope.


----------



## Tuttle

Thanks Geoffery for Maskerade!


----------



## NogDog

Thanks to Geoffrey for _The End is Now_. I've still got a lot to go in "...Nigh", as I prefer the end of the world in small doses, so it may be awhile before it's actually read.


----------



## Tuttle

"The End is..." are so good.  And if I remember correctly I got ...Nigh gifted to me early on in the gifting.


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you Michelle for  and for telling me to check the rest of Discworld for sales because some are on sale for $0.99!


----------



## MichelleB675

You're welcome   

After I read The Color of Magic I had decided that while I liked it, I wasn't sure I wanted to invest in 39 or more books.. but everyone keeps saying later in the series is much better so I try to grab them when I can and then when I have them all I'll binge read the whole series. 

So far Guards Guards, Snuff, Jingo, Soul Music, Night Watch, Going Postal and Thief of Time are on sale for $.99.


----------



## Tuttle

They do get much better than the early books. It's totally worth binge reading. I'm actually slowly rereading as I rebuy/get gifted on kindle. (Because I need to convert my Discworld books to kindle books and I can only buy them so fast if I'm buying anything else.) And then once I get them all I'm going to binge read them again. I'm up to over half now!


----------



## MichelleB675

I need 25 or so more to finish the collection... Pyramids, Wyrd Sisters and Witches Abroad just went to $.99 as well.


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you "and then there was one less to buy" for 

I also woke up to The Fifth Elephant, Moving Pictures, and Feet of Clay on sale for $.99


----------



## Tuttle

Awesome! All three of those this morning were ones I'd not gotten yet in this rebuy. (Also, Mort is fun.)


----------



## niahflame

Thanks Mandy! I can't wait to read this one.


----------



## cyndi.st

Thank you to Beginning of the week surprise (sent last week just been very busy here and did not forget) for The Queen of the Tearling. I tried to make a link but it wouldn't find the book. odd. It was a very nice surprise. =)
Cindy


----------



## MichelleB675

Thanks for the birthday books!


----------



## cyndi.st

Thank you to It's my birthday and I'll gift if I want to. Happy Birthday to you! =) I agree about the cover 

Cindy


----------



## Andra

MichelleB675 said:


> After I read The Color of Magic I had decided that while I liked it, I wasn't sure I wanted to invest in 39 or more books.. but everyone keeps saying later in the series is much better so I try to grab them when I can and then when I have them all I'll binge read the whole series.


To remind everyone, there is no need to wait until you have ALL of the Discworld books to start reading. As long as you have the books in a single story arc, you can go to town.
This is a wikipedia article that has a nice table of the novels and you can sort by any of the columns - including Groups - so you can see how the stories fit together. For example, if you have _Going Postal_, _Making Money_, and _Raising Steam_, you have all of the Moist von Lipwig books. The table isn't perfect because they have all the groups in a story instead of just the primary one, so The City Watch books aren't quite right and neither are the Witches... but it's a good place to start. I actually have a modified version of this in an Excel file that I use to track all my Discworld items since I have hardbacks, kindle books, audiobooks and collector editions. This is another one of those series where you should always check to be sure that you don't have a book before you purchase it instead of relying on Amazon's "you purchased this book" banner. The ASINs change from time to time. And I don't really see a problem in owning multiple copies of a Pratchett book, however, I'd rather make sure that I have at least one of each first.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discworld#Novels


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you crebel for


----------



## TammyC

Thank you so much to "it's my birthday and I'll gift if I want to" for 


How sweet of you to gift others on your birthday. I wish you a very very Happy Birthday filled with lots of wonderful books!


----------



## MariaESchneider

"It's my birthday and I'll gift if I want to..."  Gosh.  Thank you so much.  I hope that your birthday is a very special one.  I feel obligated to eat pie and ice cream on your behalf!  Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Tuttle

Michelle must be a hobbit! (Gifting books on birthdays is a thing I approve of)


----------



## MichelleB675

heh I do like the Hobbit way of thinking 

Thank you to "To give to others makes the heart happy " for 

I agree, it does make the heart happy 

Thanks Cindy (yep you figured me out lol)


----------



## crebel

Thank you to "test" for 

I'm guessing this is a "test" to see how gifted books are showing on someone's account now. Maybe our feedback e-mails made a difference! The last few days I have had new book pages on my Amazon account and I sure hope it is not a beta-test that will be taken away.

Books I have purchased show a new-type banner that says "You purchased this book on..." and then there is a place to click to see details of the order. If it was a book I gifted to someone, those details are shown with the extra click. If I have received a book as a gift, the banner says "You own this gift"

The only incomplete details now are if it is a book I both purchased for myself as well as gifted to someone else. For those I have the "you purchased" banner, but the extra details only show whichever was the most recent order - for the gift or myself, not both. Overall a HUGE improvement! I will send additional feedback to Amazon today thanking them for this implementation, requesting they keep it, and to suggest one more tweak to show when it has been both gifted and purchased personally.

Anyone else seeing the new pages? Hopefully someone that knows how to do screenshots and has the new pages can show everyone what they look like.


----------



## cyndi.st

MichelleB675 said:


> heh I do like the Hobbit way of thinking
> 
> Thank you to "To give to others makes the heart happy " for
> 
> I agree, it does make the heart happy
> 
> Thanks Cindy (yep you figured me out lol)


I can't take all the credit someone upthread let the cat out of the bag. =) And thank you for gifting on your birthday! It was nice =)
Cindy


----------



## telracs

thanks rainy day bookworm for 

even though it's not raining here...


----------



## Mandy

My internet is down and I'm using my phone, so I cannot share a photo, but thank you so much to "It's My Birthday..." for Shift from the Wool series! That was such a nice surprise, and on YOUR birthday at that. A very happy belated birthday to you!


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you "What to do when you're having a bad day?" for


----------



## MariaESchneider

Weirdly I was having a very bad morning.  Apparently so was someone else! Thank you for making MY morning so much better. That was very sweet and generous and came at a very good time. I'd definitely rather read about someone else's murder... (as opposed to my own!) 

This book was highly recommended to me by one of my blog readers because we all liked The Crossing Places by Elly Griffiths.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0052RDIUA?colid=KTNVKM9YIWXB&coliid=I32LMIEUS43JYN&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pd_nS_ttl&tag=kb-1

(The Keeper of Lost Causes - by Jussi Adler-Olsen, Lisa Hartford)

I expect it will be a very good mystery!!!


----------



## crebel

I also want to thank "what to do when you're having a bad day" for:



and to "my friend" for the birthday bonanza of historical romance with:


----------



## Andra

Looks like "What to do when you're having a bad day" was busy last night!
Thank you for my murder mystery also!


----------



## Tuttle

I got a murder mystery from "What to do when you're having a bad day" as well!

Thanks!


----------



## crebel

More birthday goodies! Thanks Michelle and "I love cheese!" for:

 and 

You all are making the 27th anniversary of my 29th birthday very special!


----------



## MichelleB675

I already thanked the having a bad day person for my gift.. but I just want to add 

*hugs* and I hope the bad day is over and you're getting some peace and quiet and reading something awesome


----------



## MariaESchneider

I agree--I hope the person having a bad day is having a better one!!    My day improved, starting with getting the gift book!


----------



## cyndi.st

Thank you bad day. Sorry to hear you are having a bad day and hope it gets better. =)
cindy


----------



## crebel

And yet another gift from "me", thank you! I love this series and am really looking forward to continuing it with:



I feel very blessed to have such wonderful gifting friends.


----------



## TammyC

Thanks so much to "what to do when you're having a bad day" for  Sorry to have added to your wish list  I do hope that you are having a better day now though! And thank you again!


----------



## Mandy

Thank you so much, '...bad day'! Can't wait to dive into this one.  I only wish I knew who you are so I could brighten your day as well.


----------



## telracs

thanks to smut gifting giver for my two books....


----------



## Atunah

Thank Happy Summer Reading for 

It just sounds so interesting and it had been recommended to me on goodreads by someone that knows I like time travel flavored books.


----------



## NogDog

Thanks to Happy Summer Reading for...



...likely the sort of thing that will last for months, as I read a story here and there between other books.


----------



## crebel

Thank you, "belated birthday wisher" and "Happy Late Birthday" for

 and 

I really hit the jackpot in the last two days - woohoo!


----------



## KindleGirl

Thank you to "cheering myself up by gifting" for the 2nd book in the Outlander series 

My daughter is reading this series and keeps telling me I HAVE to read it now! I'm finishing up a library book or two and then I'll start this series. I only hesitate because they are so long, but I've heard so many raves about it that I'm going to jump in!

Thanks again...I hope your day gets better...you made mine better!


----------



## Tuttle

I hope you feel better "cheering myself up by gifting"

Also, Thanks for my book! I really like the look of this one!


----------



## MariaESchneider

Tuttle said:


> I hope you feel better "cheering myself up by gifting"
> 
> Also, Thanks for my book! I really like the look of this one!


It's a pretty good book. Starts out cozy and gets darker by the end.


----------



## niahflame

Thank you to Celebrating a New Family Member. Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## Meka

Hi, Enigma and Celebrating a New Family Member, THANK YOU both for sending me a gift, unfortunately they were both for the same eBook Little Women. I am not sure what happened on Amazon's end, that allowed the same book to be purchased twice. I called Amazon customer service, and they are going to refund both of you.  Amazon did offer to credit my gift card balance the cost of the gifts but I didn't  feel comfortable using the gift for anything other than what you guys intended.  Hope this post makes sense.

Has this happened to anyone else?

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## MariaESchneider

When you get a gift, there is an "exchange" button.  Several of us have mentioned that we got the same book close together especially when the gift exchange started.  In my case, I had already bought a couple of the books, but not updated my wishlist (whoops) so I just used the exchange button and bought something else on the list.  When you click to get your book from the email, look for the exchange instructions (it's off to the right).  You could exchange one and 'purchase' the other.


----------



## Meka

MariaESchneider said:


> When you get a gift, there is an "exchange" button. Several of us have mentioned that we got the same book close together especially when the gift exchange started. In my case, I had already bought a couple of the books, but not updated my wishlist (whoops) so I just used the exchange button and bought something else on the list. When you click to get your book from the email, look for the exchange instructions (it's off to the right). You could exchange one and 'purchase' the other.


I thought about exchanging one and purchasing the other but it wasn't until I had gotten off the phone with Amazon &#128558;

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## Meka

Thank you so much "Celebrating a new family member" for Huckleberry Finn and congratulations on your new bundle of joy!!!

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## KindleGirl

Thank you to "A Puppy Lover" for my new book!  It is a very fitting title!


----------



## Geoffrey

I've been out of the US on a very challenging project for a bit now and I've received a few surprise prezzies of some nice, light reading - so thank you for that. Nothing like a little brain candy after a long day.


----------



## Andra

Thank you "When summer makes you melt, go inside and read a new book"
It's definitely melting weather here this week.


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you "fellow SSDD empathizer" for *hugs*


----------



## dnagirl

I've been away on vacation, so I apologize for it taking so long, but thank you for the books, everyone!


----------



## Atunah

Thanks "Guess Who" for


And may the political season be shorter than a Texas winter.


----------



## cyndi.st

Thank you melting human. I wish it would melt a little weight off of me =) Can't wait to get started on this book.
Cindy


----------



## Tuttle

I didn't want to go through and buy all the books in a series and preorder the next one...I had books I was planning on reading besides The Chronicles of St Mary. But no, now I need to go read all those books. 

(AKA I'm really glad I found that from people here! That's such an awesome book. It seemed likely enough that I'd enjoy it to put it on my wishlist, but now that I've read it I just went and bought the rest of them. )


----------



## MariaESchneider

Thank you to "Happy weekend!" For The Feathered Virgin by Steven Hardesty!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00SZ63XQE/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pd_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=KTNVKM9YIWXB&coliid=I18L74MYA68A3T

I'm sampling it now and it's interesting, but weird. Fast-paced and there is thievery and skullduggery!

Thank you for the gift. It definitely put a smile on my face for the weekend!


----------



## TammyC

Thanks so much to Autumn is coming early for  I've held off on watching the movie because I wanted to read the book first. Can't wait to get into this one!


----------



## KindleGirl

Thank you to Another Outlander Fan for  I'll be back to the series soon and can't wait!!


----------



## cyndi.st

Thank you to a good day for a Cozy. I agree yesterday was a great day for a cozy. Brrrrr! 
Cindy


----------



## crebel

Thank you "A good day for a cozy" for



I really shouldn't start another cozy mystery series when I have so many I'm already reading, but I am a sucker for play-on-words titles and couldn't resist adding it to my wish list when I ran across it! I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Meka

THANK YOU so much King Fan for The Shining I really appreciate it.  For some reason the link in the email didn't work properly so Amazon credited my account for the cost of the book and I purchased it that way.  Again THANK YOU! 

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## Andra

Thank you to "A good day for a Cozy" and "Santa Claus" for

 and  respectively.

I've had a rough time the past few weeks and new cozy mysteries always help to lighten my mood.


----------



## Meka

THANK YOU Happy Weekend for A Study in Scarlet really looking forward to reading it soon.

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## telracs

thanks klaatu for


----------



## crebel

I also want to thank "Klaatu" for the new medieval mystery book from KBoard's own J. R. Tomlin! I'm looking forward to moving this to the top of my TBR pile.


----------



## elizafaith13

Wow. I haven't been on here since my son was born back in May. Nice to see everyone still gifting!


----------



## Meka

Awwww...THANK YOU very much Geoffrey for Who Censored Rodger Rabbit by Gary Wolf. I really appreciate it and welcome back! 

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you Geoffrey for


----------



## cyndi.st

Thank you Geoffrey (is back) for  a very nice surprise on a ho hum day 
Cindy


----------



## Atunah

Thanks for


----------



## dnagirl

Thank you, Geoffrey!


----------



## TammyC

Thanks so much Geoffrey for  You are too kind! I'm at the beach and just finished up my current book so this comes at the perfect time! I think I'll dive into this one today  Thank you so much!


----------



## telracs

Thank you Geoffrey's back (and his front) for my Jack Vance book and thanks  for the martian.


----------



## NogDog

Thanks for this, Geoffrey:



Hopefully now that you're back, we'll see more of your wit and charm, not just your generosity?


----------



## Tuttle

Thank's Geoffrey for Kea's Flight.


----------



## niahflame

Thanks Geoffrey's Back for


----------



## Geoffrey

NogDog said:


> Thanks for this, Geoffrey:
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully now that you're back, we'll see more of your wit and charm, not just your generosity?


  <blush> This book is on my wishlist so I'm curious about your opinion whenever you finish it....


----------



## KindleGirl

Yay! Geoffrey's back! Thanks so much for the book Love this author and can't wait to get to it!

Thanks again and glad to see you back!


----------



## MariaESchneider

Geoffrey! Thanks so much for:



Welcome back!

Maria


----------



## Tuttle

Geoffrey said:


> <blush> This book is on my wishlist so I'm curious about your opinion whenever you finish it....


Ooh, that does look good.


----------



## telracs

MariaESchneider said:


> Geoffrey! Thanks so much for:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back!
> 
> Maria


i love this book, hope you enjoy it also, maria!


----------



## MariaESchneider

telracs said:


> i love this book, hope you enjoy it also, maria!


Always good to know. Friend of mine recommended it to me a while back! Fingers crossed!


----------



## crebel

It looks like Geoffrey was generous with the whole gang as he returned! Thanks so much, Geoffrey and welcome back.


----------



## TriciaJ82

I am giving my thanks as well. I received Dark Runner by Cathryn Cade


----------



## Andra

Add me to the list also.  Thank you Geoffrey!!!
Welcome back.


----------



## Geoffrey

I received a copy of _Warday_ by Whitley Streiber from 'No Surprises'. Thank you! I've had a couple different copies of this book over the years and I simply adore it and I'm so happy to have an eBook copy now.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Thanks, Michelle!!! I've found the Gemma Halliday imprints to be pretty good cozies. They've always been well-edited and have great cover art. Oh sure, some are too silly or just not my cuppa, but I think she's done a pretty good job with the brand.

Thanks for:

Tastes Like Murder (Cookies & Chance Mysteries Book 1)

Which new Kindle did you get


----------



## telracs

MariaESchneider said:


> Thanks, Michelle!!! I've found the Gemma Halliday imprints to be pretty good cozies. They've always been well-edited and have great cover art. Oh sure, some are too silly or just not my cuppa, but I think she's done a pretty good job with the brand.
> 
> Thanks for:
> 
> Tastes Like Murder (Cookies & Chance Mysteries Book 1)
> 
> Which new Kindle did you get


I think my gift e-mail says she got a new Fire.

Thanks Michelle for my latest trashy romance.


----------



## MichelleB675

You're both welcome  

I ordered last year's HDX 8.9. I've been using the 2013 HDX 7 and love it but wanted something a little bigger.


----------



## Geoffrey

THank you, Michelle, for _The Siege of the Supers_ - superhero brain candy, Hurray! and congrats on your new ebook baby.


----------



## MariaESchneider

MichelleB675 said:


> You're both welcome
> 
> I ordered last year's HDX 8.9. I've been using the 2013 HDX 7 and love it but wanted something a little bigger.


Shiny!  Enjoy!


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> It looks like Geoffrey was generous with the whole gang as he returned! Thanks so much, Geoffrey and welcome back.


okay, we think too much alike. this is the book Michelle gifted to me today.


----------



## crebel

telracs said:


> okay, we think too much alike. this is the book Michelle gifted to me today.


Gotta love the title! My "celebrating a new Kindle Fire" gift from Michelle today has another good title (I've personally never had any trouble with it). 



eta: Oops! Forgot to say thanks, Michelle!


----------



## MichelleB675

LOL You're welcome. My new HDX 8.9 arrived last night. I'm about 2/3 through loading it up. Then maybe I'll treat myself to a few books


----------



## MichelleB675

Thanks crebel for


----------



## crebel

MichelleB675 said:


> Thanks crebel for


Gotta treat that new Kindle right! Have you already read the first two in that series? You know how I like cozies, do I need to check it out?


----------



## MichelleB675

I haven't read them yet, but when I listened to the audio sample it seemed like a fun read. I may move this series up the list to read after I finish the current series I'm reading.

Thanks "feed the fire"


----------



## NogDog

Geoffrey said:


> <blush> This book [Deep Navigation] is on my wishlist so I'm curious about your opinion whenever you finish it....


I've read the first 5 stories so far, and each has been good to quite good, though for me nothing totally amazing yet. Since I believe they are provided in publication order, I'm hoping as he hones his craft that I may yet run into at least a couple exceptional stories. Definitely worthwhile so far, though (IMO), with a decent variety.


----------



## Mandy

Thank you to McGifty for ! I'm excited to read the final book in the trilogy!


----------



## Geoffrey

Mandy said:


> Thank you to McGifty for ! I'm excited to read the final book in the trilogy!


Thank you Mandy, for my should be banned in some circles book


----------



## MichelleB675

Thanks crebel for 

Amelia and Emerson and fun to adventure with! I look forward to reading much more of them  *hugs*


----------



## Andra

Thank you for my cozy Chris. I was just wondering what to read next.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Tricia, thank you for A Motive for Murder!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00PMZ4HA2/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=KTNVKM9YIWXB&coliid=I14KY4YBEKECWI

Was having one of those Mondays...couldn't get "Send to Kindle" to work, audio receiver fried...microphone failure...but hey! Now I have a good book to read so all is good! WOOT!

Thanks!


----------



## Geoffrey

Thanks, tricia, for the copy of _A Serious Person_. A blend of American Idol and Smut errr romance ... what could be (hopefully) more fun?


----------



## crebel

Thank you, "Yay Books!" for



Quilting cozies are some of my favorites. I'm looking forward to starting this new-to-me series.


----------



## telracs

Thanks, "Yay Books!" for my book also.  Will post a lingk when I'm home.


----------



## NogDog

Thanks as well to Yay Books for _Nine Princes in Amber_. I'll be waiting until all 5 are out before I start reading, as I'll likely gulp them down in a week or two.


----------



## Atunah

Thank you "yay books" for


----------



## MsScarlett

Thanks, Tricia, for the awesome "pick-me-up" this morning!


----------



## Meka

THANK YOU so much Mission October for The Suicide Shop by Jean Teule', I really appreciate it. 

Sent from my Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you Mission October for


----------



## NogDog

Thanks to Mission October for _The Guns of Avalon (The Chronicles of Amber 2)_. Eagerly awaiting the enKindling of the other 3 books. 



(Should finally be getting this year's bonus within the next month, at which point I'll be going through everyone's list here, so keep them updated.  )


----------



## telracs

thanks mission october for:


----------



## MariaESchneider

I'm really liking Mission October! WOOT! Thank you for

Stormy Weathers!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J8OUSE2/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=KTNVKM9YIWXB&coliid=IUGWQB6LAHN5F

WOO!


----------



## Geoffrey

I got Mission Octobered too. Thank you! Now I have a new alt history to read. Hurray!


----------



## Atunah

Thank you Mission October. I can't get the link maker to work at all right now, its finding nothing. 

Now if I could just figure out what number nine is......


----------



## crebel

Another thanks to Mission October for


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Thank you Mission October. I can't get the link maker to work at all right now, its finding nothing.
> 
> Now if I could just figure out what number nine is......


Maybe it's because we were all using it at once! 

What book were you gifted?


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> Maybe it's because we were all using it at once!
> 
> What book were you gifted?


The Unmasking of a Lady


----------



## crebel

This one?



If so, let me know what you think when you get to it. I've looked at it several times but haven't bought it yet!


----------



## Atunah

crebel said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> If so, let me know what you think when you get to it. I've looked at it several times but haven't bought it yet!


Yes, that'd be the one. Reviews just sound good and the blurb is like catnip to me. I'll let you know, its being moved up the queue for this month.


----------



## KindleGirl

Looks like Mission October has been busy!! Thanks so much for the new book

Love her books and can't wait to get started on a new series!


----------



## Tuttle

Thanks I'm on vacation for 

I like your way of celebrating vacations. Chocolate and books. And because of the time of year apple cider. That's what makes a good vacation .


----------



## Tuttle

And another book! Yay for all this book gifting!

Thanks "i like rainbows" for


----------



## MariaESchneider

Oooh, it's a fabulous month indeed! I'm on vacation sent me Mind if I Come In

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00KNM90HY/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=KTNVKM9YIWXB&coliid=I1GGR0NJF3RH4X

and, and and!

I like food trucks sent me the next in the Food Truck cozy series!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B015KZNMKY/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=KTNVKM9YIWXB&coliid=I63J9HZQAHSZB

I like this series. It's cute. Fast reads and fun characters. The one is book 5 and it just came out.

Thank you, Vacation and Food Truck!!!! You are awesome!!!!


----------



## NogDog

Egad, it's Christmas in October! Thanks to I'm On Vacation and to I Like The Dark for...



...and...


----------



## MichelleB675

Thanks to "I like mummies" for  and "I'm on vacation" for


----------



## telracs

thanks i'm on vacation for


----------



## MsScarlett

Thanks! To I like tin men


----------



## Atunah

Thank you "I like pink" for 


and "I m on vacation" for 


Wow, thank you so much. Looking forward to reading them.


----------



## TammyC

Thank you so much to I like queens for  Can't wait to dive into this one!


----------



## crebel

Thanks "I like Crimson" for



This will absolutely move to the top of my tbr pile!


----------



## Andra

Add me to the list also. What an awesome weekend surprise!
Thank you Mission October for _The Nightingale Before Christmas_.
Thank you I'm on vacation for _Killer Jam_.
Thank you i like purple for _Be My Banshee_.

  

Now I have to decide whether to revisit an old favorite series (Nightingale) or start a new series...

Chris - did you and anyone else reading Tasha Alexander see that _Behind the Shattered Glass_ (Book 8 - Lady Emily) is only $3.49? I know that I purchased her early books out of order as they went on sale then started them after I had the first three or four of them. Now she pretty much goes on my "automatic buy" list when a new one comes out.


----------



## crebel

Andra said:


> Chris - did you and anyone else reading Tasha Alexander see that _Behind the Shattered Glass_ (Book 8 - Lady Emily) is only $3.49? I know that I purchased her early books out of order as they went on sale then started them after I had the first three or four of them. Now she pretty much goes on my "automatic buy" list when a new one comes out.


I did! I posted somewhere that it was the Kindle Daily Deal for only $2.99 on September 9 and it is so rare so see any of this series on sale. I'm all set to read 6, 7, and 8 now - woohoo!!


----------



## niahflame

Thanks to I Like Toys for


----------



## cyndi.st

Thank you Vacation and I like ice cream for the books you gifted to me. So looking forward to reading them. =)


and


----------



## MichelleB675

Thanks to Raising the W Flag for


----------



## MsScarlett

Thanks Raising the W Flag! Yay!


----------



## Andra

Thank you Raising the W Flag! What a nice way to start the day!


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you Bored on Tuesday Morning for


----------



## crebel

Busy week in the gifting thread. I love it! Thank you "Raising the W flag" for


----------



## Atunah

Thank you so much "Raising the W flag" for 


I been wanting to read this for some time, been getting recommendations for it on goodreads.

Such a generous group here, its like holidays come early. Thanks all


----------



## Tuttle

Thanks Bored on Tuesday for 

I've been wanting to read the Chronicles of Amber for a long time, but haven't been doing so because of them not being available in ebook form. Now they're finally hitting kindle editions!


----------



## MariaESchneider

I sure am glad someone was bored this morning! Thank you so much for:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000FCK3I2/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=KTNVKM9YIWXB&coliid=I23UAOBDGC8XC4

The Seventh Sinner (Elizabeth Peters) You are kind and generous and beautiful. Or handsome.  Thank you!


----------



## Meka

Thank You And They Win for The Body Snatcher by Robert Louis Stevenson. I don't know who won but I'm sure glad they did...lol

Sent from my Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TriciaJ82

I too have some gratitude to express!

   

I may have said thanks for a couple of them before but I wanted to make sure, plus I can't express how excited I am


----------



## Geoffrey

And suddenly, Books!    Thank you to the various and sundry people who've recently sent me a small library.    I'm loving it.


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you And They Win! for


----------



## cyndi.st

Thank you to Raising the W Flag
and They Win for the books. Congrats on the win 
They look like fun reads.
Cindy


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you And They Win! for 

(I'm assuming you're referring to the Cubs? or maybe that's just me having a mom who grew up near Chicago)


----------



## KindleGirl

I apologize for the delayed thank yous...it's been a busy couple of days! I've been gifted a variety of books and am so excited to read them!

Thanks to On Vacation for  I LOVE her books. They are hard to put down. Hope you are getting lots of time to read on your vacation!

Thanks to I Like Bodyguards for  Can't wait to start this series!

Thanks also to Raising the W flag for  An awesome series!


----------



## NogDog

Thanks to And They Win! (a Cubs fan?) for...


----------



## MariaESchneider

The Cubs? The Dodgers? The Packers weren't playing...

Thank you for Just Killing Time!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00SI026TW?keywords=just%20killing%20time&qid=1444841370&ref_=sr_1_1&s=digital-text&sr=1-1

You are very kind and this month is my birthday month and y'all have really made it great. There's really nothing quite like a surprise gift!!! Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

MariaESchneider said:


> The Cubs? The Dodgers? The Packers weren't playing...


Cubs were the only team that clinched last night . . . .


----------



## MsScarlett

This week has been like Christmas for me! Thanks to And They Win for


----------



## telracs

whoops, missed saying thank you for my latest Emma Wildes book.

(thanks!)


----------



## NogDog

Thanks to Happy Birthday for _A Universe from Nothing: Why There Is Something Rather than Nothing_.


----------



## Mandy

Thank you 'I like green' for !


----------



## TammyC

There are a few people who have empty or almost empty wish lists, come on people get some more books added


----------



## MariaESchneider

Thank you to "Jump Start on the Holidays" for Amanda Lee's http://www.amazon.com/Witch-Wicked-Witches-Midwest-Book-ebook/dp/B00ANBR9FK/ref=tmm_kin_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr= First witch book!

I see her name in my also boughts for my own books ALL the time and I have been curious for forever so I'm looking forward to reading it!!!

Thank you!


----------



## crebel

Another thanks to Jump Start on the Holidays for both this book and the happy reading wishes!


----------



## Meka

THANK YOU "Jump Start on the Holidays" for Little Women by Louisa May Alcott! Looking forward to reading it! 

Sent from my Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## telracs

thanks to jump starting for my latest Catherine Bybee book.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Meka said:


> THANK YOU "Jump Start on the Holidays" for Little Women by Louisa May Alcott! Looking forward to reading it!
> 
> Sent from my Note 5 using Tapatalk


Oooh, that is a good one. Been a long time since I read it, but such a good one.


----------



## MichelleB675

Thanks to "wait til next year" for


----------



## KindleGirl

A big thank you to Wait Til Next Year for  I'm currently on book 2 and loving this story...cannot wait to get to this one!


----------



## Atunah

Thanks to "wait til next year" for


Next year is going to be better, right? Right?


----------



## MariaESchneider

Thank you, Wait Til Next year!!!! I don't know that I'm finished with THIS year yet (or maybe it isn't finished with me...) but onward!

Do We not Bleed? by Patricia Finney. I don't like the title, but the blurb is interesting--kind of a historical/noir/Shakespeare/Sherlockian...oh, we shall see!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DCTJ93K?qid=1445696890&ref_=sr_1_4&s=digital-text&sr=1-4


----------



## Meka

THANK YOU very much Wait Til Next Year for The Exorcist by William Peter Blatty. I really enjoyed the movie staring Linda Blair as a child, hoping to enjoy the book even more. 

Sent from my Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## crebel

I am laughing this morning as I thank "wait until next year" for the highly appropriate



I am thrilled to receive this book as Nero Wolfe is my all time favorite fictional sleuth and I personally think Robert Goldsborough does a fine job of maintaining Rex Stout's voice. Because you have been so generous, I won't hold the fact that you are obviously a Cub's fan against you!


----------



## NogDog

Thanks to Wait Till Next Year for...


----------



## cyndi.st

Thank you Wait Till Next Year Heard this is a very good book. Looking to enjoy it over the long cold winter.


----------



## MsScarlett

Thanks Wait Till Next Year! I've been waiting for this sequel to come out.


----------



## telracs

thanks to Waiting till Next year for my latest Emma Wilde book.


Spoiler



even though my team is still in.


----------



## TriciaJ82

crebel said:


> I am thrilled to receive this book as Nero Wolfe is my all time favorite fictional sleuth and I personally think Robert Goldsborough does a fine job of maintaining Rex Stout's voice. Because you have been so generous, I won't hold the fact that you are obviously a Cub's fan against you!


Have you listened to the Nero Wolfe old time radio shows? I adore them! I am also a knitter and when I am not listening to audio books I listen to the radio shows, but oddly enough I am not a fan of the Rex Stout books themselves.

https://archive.org/details/OTRR_New_Adventures_of_Nero_Wolfe_Singles


----------



## TriciaJ82

I too must thank Wait til next year!


----------



## TammyC

Thanks so much to Wait till next year for  And here's to lot's more good reading next year


----------



## Andra

Wait Till Next Year was busy 
Thank you for my Feist book - this is actually one I haven't read yet.


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you Wait Till Next Year for 

I've heard very good things about this book!


----------



## NogDog

Andra said:


> Wait Till Next Year was busy
> Thank you for my Feist book - this is actually one I haven't read yet.


I was trying to remember if I'd ever read the Riftwar books or not, so poked around on Amazon last night, and it does not appear that the original series is enKindled?


----------



## Andra

NogDog said:


> I was trying to remember if I'd ever read the Riftwar books or not, so poked around on Amazon last night, and it does not appear that the original series is enKindled?


Not yet  But if you look at Feist's author page, the original three books are listed in Kindle version even though they cannot be purchased yet. This is a relatively new thing. I was able to purchase the first of the Empire books (with Janny Wurts) a few weeks ago and that is the first time I've seen either them or the Riftwar books in Kindle.


----------



## Andra

Thank you Dnagirl for a new cozy! I have to babysit a meeting today and I finished my book last night. Now I have something new to read.


----------



## Andra

What a great way to start the day! Thank you very much crebel, happy birthday, and Happy Birthday for my books! I'll link them when I get on something other than my phone.


----------



## Andra

And thank you Birthday Elf!! I ended the day with one more.
You guys are the greatest.


----------



## Geoffrey

Andra said:


> Not yet  But if you look at Feist's author page, the original three books are listed in Kindle version even though they cannot be purchased yet. This is a relatively new thing. I was able to purchase the first of the Empire books (with Janny Wurts) a few weeks ago and that is the first time I've seen either them or the Riftwar books in Kindle.


I love that series. I think I've read it 10 or so times over the years ....


----------



## Andra

And thank you Happy Late Birthday!



I don't remember the last time that I had so many new books to choose from


----------



## NogDog

Apparently Tom Turkey survived Thanksgiving, and in celebration gifted me a book. Or was it from his estate? 



Thanks, Tom (if you're there).


----------



## TriciaJ82

Thanks so much to Cyber Fun Day! I joke with my family how the black friday weekend is my favorite holiday of the year


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you Cyber Funday!


----------



## KindleGirl

Thanks to Cyber Funday!! A new book will certainly make it a fun day!


----------



## Atunah

Thank you Cyber Funday for the nice regency. 



Now I'll be singing the wrong lyrics to "Manic Monday"


----------



## niahflame

Thanks Cyber Funday I forgot I had this on my list lol.


----------



## MsScarlett

Thanks Cyber Funday and kboards go boom for the books!    (Will link covers in a bit)


----------



## Geoffrey

Hopefully third time's the charm and the last rest is the good one.  

Yet another list for Winter 2015 is up, so if you already gave me your list, please check that it's still there and drop me a note if it's not.    This last rest cleaned out my PMs as well, so the ones I got yesterday I need as well.  

But, luckily, it looks like we got so many threads back so it's net gain for all.

Geoffrey


----------



## telracs

Geoffrey said:


> Hopefully third time's the charm and the last rest is the good one.
> 
> Yet another list for Winter 2016 is up, so if you already gave me your list, please check that it's still there and drop me a note if it's not.  This last rest cleaned out my PMs as well, so the ones I got yesterday I need as well.
> 
> But, luckily, it looks like we got so many threads back so it's net gain for all.
> 
> Geoffrey


Winter "2016"?

and i need to thank brownskins, not geoffrey for my latest gift....


----------



## Andra

I got new books this morning!
Thank you "Glad to be here finally..." and "everyone needs something sweet"


----------



## Geoffrey

telracs said:


> Winter "2016"?
> 
> and i need to thank brownskins, not geoffrey for my latest gift....


Whoopsies. I'd blame it on a lack of coffee, but I'd been at work for 3.5 hours by then so that's not excuse ....


----------



## Atunah

Is it safe now to post again? My post kept going poof. So I'll have to go through my gifts to thank individually, so for now I'll just thank all that gifted. It is muchly appreciated.  

Gonna nail this one down now..........


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> Is it safe now to post again?


It should be! although a couple of days of posts were lost, I think it's all back to normal now. (need a fingers crossed smiley -- or a wood knocking one  )


----------



## NogDog

Ann in Arlington said:


> It should be! although a couple of days of posts were lost, I think it's all back to normal now. (need a fingers crossed smiley -- or a wood knocking one  )


----------



## Ann in Arlington

NogDog said:


>


Perfect! 


(LOVE Colbert )


----------



## TriciaJ82

Thanks so much, I received this today!



Its hard to believe that the thread/group has been going on for about a year now!


----------



## Brownskins

Thank you Frosty for St. Nick...

I feel much welcomed to the group and am also having a lot of fun sending out ebooks to you guys... Cheers to READING and to KB.

Have a nice chilly weekend, enjoy a glass of wine and a little (or a lot) of reading!


----------



## TammyC

Since we lost a lot of posts I just wanted to be sure to again thank Post KB Boom Buying Spree for  I am really looking forward to starting this one!

I also wanted to remind people to keep their lists loaded up, I noticed one last week that was completely empty and some with only a couple books. You don't want to miss out because you don't have anything in your list  I hope everyone has a great weekend of reading!


----------



## MichelleB675

Thanks to Frosty the Snowman for Death by Tea!


----------



## cyndi.st

I see that my posts disappeared too. I did post thanking for the 2 I did receive.  Stone and Silt (cyber elf) and The Betrothed Sister (cyber fun day). There may have been a third one but can't find it. (my memory is disappearing like the posts). Again thank you for the books and can't wait to read them. 
Cindy


----------



## crebel

Thanks to "twisted", who us? for



The giver name made me giggle and I would say, "Yes, us!"


----------



## Brownskins

Thanks to "from one drew hayes fan to another" ... for an early birthday present, and yes, I am excited to read it!

To those who have gifted me thus far, I can't wait to read your gifts... it's just that currently, I am just barreling through my latest legal thriller KU borrows first before my month expires (I am on and off in KU).



A shout out to a Texan author!


----------



## niahflame

Thank you anthology lover! Can't wait to read this one


----------



## Geoffrey

Just received another book in the Future Chronicles. Hurray and thank you


----------



## Atunah

Thank you "We all need some summer" for 


One of the great older historicals that are being re-released.


----------



## Mandy

Thank you "back to Broadway" for ! This is actually a book I chose for my daughter and I to read together since she has been learning about the Salem Witch Trials.


----------



## Brownskins

I had a great birthday surprise from "Happy Happy Birthday"!

Thank you for sending me the conclusion to Hugh Howey's Wool...


----------



## Brownskins

Thank you for the birthday greetings, "Happy Happy Birthday"... I can't wait to jump from lawyer-speak to superpower-speak... You guys are the best! Will send another round of cheer early next week and pass the spirit forward!


----------



## NogDog

Someone _claiming_ to be "Geoffrey" just gifted me with _Super Powereds: Year 2_. I wonder who my secret benefactor _really_ is?


----------



## telracs

niahflame said:


> Thank you anthology lover! Can't wait to read this one


and now I got a copy of this.... Yippee.. thanks


Spoiler



Geoffrey


----------



## Toni Holly

These were a lovely surprise today! Thank you !


----------



## MariaESchneider

NogDog said:


> Someone _claiming_ to be "Geoffrey" just gifted me with _Super Powereds: Year 2_. I wonder who my secret benefactor _really_ is?


Hey, me too! Thanks Geoffrey for The Accidental Witch: http://www.amazon.com/Accidental-Witch-Jessica-Penot-ebook/dp/B00GG83WLE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1449938923&sr=8-1&keywords=the+accidental+witch

Woohoo!

Maria


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you from "Another chronicles fan" for 

This is actually the chronicles book I'm most looking forward to! I've just not bought it yet, because I've been going through the ones in KU first. I like telepathy stories.


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you to Cuddles the Elf for The Walking Dead Descent


----------



## MsScarlett

Thanks Cuddle the Elf


----------



## Geoffrey

Cuddles has been busy today.


----------



## Tuttle

I got one from cuddles too and now I get to reread the holiday Discworld in time for Christmas on my kindle!


----------



## MichelleB675

MsScarlett said:


> Thanks Cuddle the Elf


That's a good one! Probably one of my favorite VC Andrews books, and I think it's going to be a Lifetime movie soon.


----------



## MariaESchneider

I admit, the instant I saw a gift from "Cuddles the Elf" I was suspicious. My brain starts wondering if "Cuddles" is really an elf or someone in disguise casing the neighborhood. It isn't everyday you SEE an elf and one who calls herself Cuddles? You just know that Cuddles is up to something. Oh sure, she's the life of the party, but I bet there will be a dead body in the pudding veeeery shortly. That's just the way these things go! And then it will turn out that our dear friend "Cuddles" is actually an amateur sleuth, hunting clues, up to no good...all those questions she asked and you answered. Well. NOW you'll be sorry. See if you ever confide in a Cuddles again! Of course, I'm stuck being the number one suspect because I refused to answer all those nosy questions Cuddles was asking, but I swear! It wasn't me! I don't even KNOW who the pudding guy is! Never met him. Well, it's hard to tell with his face all covered in pudding, but I'm pretty sure I never met him.

THANKS CUDDLES.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00VGLU624/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=KTNVKM9YIWXB&coliid=I299P3BFX96HM0


----------



## niahflame

Thank you Cuddles the Elf for


----------



## dnagirl

I did get the Red Gambit Series Book 1 while the forum was down so I'm thinking I forgot to thank my giver.  So, I apologize for my delay but thank you so much, I'm really looking forward to starting this series!


----------



## crebel

Thanks to Cuddles the Elf for



Such an appropriate gift as I imagine there will be a fair amount of "cuddling" going on in this book!


----------



## telracs

add me to the thanks to cuddles list!


----------



## TammyC

Cuddles has been a very kind Elf today  Thank you so very much for


----------



## TriciaJ82

I too need to thank cuddles for my gift:



This will be perfect plane reading this week!


----------



## NogDog

Cuddles the Elf apparently swung by my inbox as well. This may be even more efficient than a magical sleigh. Thanks, Cuddles, for _Psycho Shop_.


----------



## Toni Holly

Thank you so much Cuddles!


----------



## MsScarlett

MichelleB675 said:


> That's a good one! Probably one of my favorite VC Andrews books, and I think it's going to be a Lifetime movie soon.


Mine too! I didn't have it on Kindle.  I noticed that there is a sequel coming out as well.


----------



## KindleGirl

Oh my, Cuddles the Elf has been extremely busy today sending out good cheer! Thanks Cuddles for the new book!


----------



## Brownskins

Cuddles the Elf is extremely generous! Thank you. I consider this book a belated birthday/ advance Christmas present. May you be richly blessed always!


----------



## cyndi.st

Cuddles has been very busy.  Thank you Cuddles for  Looking forward to reading it. 
Cindy


----------



## Andra

Add me to the list also - thank you Cuddles the elf!!


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you Happy Monday for Cat Under Fire



I love cats! Both in real life and books, they always make things interesting


----------



## Mandy

I could not, for the life of me, find the 'reply' button and finally realized I wasn't logged in. I have 19 1st graders and it's the last week before vacation; need I say more? 

Thank you to the very generous Cuddles for  and Keep Calm for ! One more week 'til I can snuggle up (in this 70 degree December weather, ha) and enjoy my new books!


----------



## dnagirl

Thank you to Warm and Rainy Christmas ...70 degrees!


----------



## telracs

dnagirl said:


> Thank you to Warm and Rainy Christmas ...70 degrees!


DITTO!


----------



## MsScarlett

Thanks Happy Monday! I could use a little zen in my life.


----------



## crebel

What a lovely surprise after a long day with a 2-year-old granddaughter who was running a fever that kept her from daycare.

Thank you, Just Keep Calm for



and also to Happy Monday for

 (as a cozy mystery lover and collector of teapots, I couldn't resist adding this one to my list).


----------



## TriciaJ82

Thank you happy monday for



It is one of my favorite versions (along with Rough Faced Girl and When Beauty Tamed the Beast) of the beauty and the beast story I am also jealous of the lovely weather everyone is having, we are knee deep in snow.


----------



## Mandy

I've been spoiled today! Thank you, Francis Bacon, for !


----------



## Brownskins

Hope everyone is having a great time reading!  I am enjoying the Super Powereds Year 1...


----------



## Mandy

Thank you to 'Warm and rainy Christmas' for ! This ridiculous southern 70 degree weather sure makes it hard to believe Christmas is just over a week away, huh?


----------



## TammyC

Thank you so much Warm and Rainy Christmas for 

I added this one to my list after seeing it on another persons list. Looking forward to it


----------



## telracs

Thank you Mab for my latest!


----------



## KindleGirl

Thanks so much to "Merry Christmas" for 

I love her books and can't wait to dive in!


----------



## Brownskins

"For it is good to be children sometimes, and never better than at Christmas, when its mighty Founder was a child Himself." - quote from A Christmas Carol by Charles Dickens

I feel like it is Christmas morning already! Thanks Ho Ho Ho! for 

Did you get the cookies and milk I left on the virtual countertop for you?


----------



## Geoffrey

I received two books ... One from Warm and Rainy Christmas and another from Ho Ho Ho .... Good times.


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you Because It's Wednesday for


----------



## MariaESchneider

Thank you, "Because it's Wednesday" !

No Such Thing as a Free Lunch: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005OKB15E/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=KTNVKM9YIWXB&coliid=IJWEC1JBP1OV8

But there's always books!

Maria


----------



## MichelleB675

Thanks to Because it's Wednesday for Bun for Your Life!


----------



## Atunah

Thank you so much Because its Wednesday for


and Ho Ho Ho for


----------



## telracs

thanks "because it's wednesday"


----------



## Geoffrey

Geoffrey said:


> I received two books ... One from Warm and Rainy Christmas and another from Ho Ho Ho .... Good times.


And then Because it's Wednesday .... Woo Hoo! So that's two new authors I want to try out and a newer author I recently discovered ....


----------



## Brownskins

Is it because Wednesday is hump day (I only mean we are over the mid of the week)? Anyway, "because it's Wednesday", I am so THANKFUL and HAPPY I also received .

I will be sharing with my kids!


----------



## Toni Holly

Thank you Keep Calm and Read for the Beautiful Ashes and Ho ho Ho for Pretend You're Mine!

Also, I have no idea how you guys put the links with photo in your posts like that. Teach me?


----------



## Atunah

HollyDodd said:


> Thank you Keep Calm and Read for the Beautiful Ashes and Ho ho Ho for Pretend You're Mine!
> 
> Also, I have no idea how you guys put the links with photo in your posts like that. Teach me?


Scroll to the top of the page. You see the menu. Pick the "reader" drop down and then link maker. Its the first item in teh drop down. There you type in the book you are looking for and then once you find it, click make link under it. To the right you then see the code. Just hit ctrl-a to highlight, then ctrl-c to copy that link and paste it with ctrl-v into the post. You'll see what the link does on that page. The first is the cover size most of use use, underneath is a smaller one. I always use the first and larger one though.


----------



## NogDog

Thanks to Because It's Wednesday for a little mid-week pick-me-up; though I hear this book is rather heavy, so it may wait on my TBR list until after the holidays -- and maybe we finally actually get some winter weather and I'm ready to curl up with a warm book. 

_Peace_, by Gene Wolfe


----------



## TammyC

I received two wonderful gifts today. Thank you Because it's Wednesday for  and Warm and Rainy Christmas for 

Now we just need it to get cold so I can really snuggle up with all these wonderful new books. For now I'll enjoy them with the windows open and fresh air  Thank you again!


----------



## AltMe

I'm confused. Everyone seems to be able to do this, except me.

On .com.au, you cant even add an ebook to a wishlist. I changed back to .com, and now I can. Except it is labeled "This item cannot be purchased as a gift at this time."

Can someone look at my list and see if it will work for them?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/1XB5LLAFLMPCY/ref=topnav_lists_1

I have to admit to feeling a bit left out.


----------



## crebel

TimothyEllis said:


> I'm confused. Everyone seems to be able to do this, except me.
> 
> On .com.au, you cant even add an ebook to a wishlist. I changed back to .com, and now I can. Except it is labeled "This item cannot be purchased as a gift at this time."
> 
> Can someone look at my list and see if it will work for them?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/1XB5LLAFLMPCY/ref=topnav_lists_1
> 
> I have to admit to feeling a bit left out.


Sorry, Timothy. It is strictly because your "home" account is in Australia and gifting options are, unfortunately, not available anywhere but the U.S. at this time. Amazon's rules, not Kboards.


----------



## AltMe

crebel said:


> Sorry, Timothy. It is strictly because your "home" account is in Australia and gifting options are, unfortunately, not available anywhere but the U.S. at this time. Amazon's rules, not Kboards.


That's what I thought.


----------



## Brownskins

TimothyEllis said:


> I'm confused. Everyone seems to be able to do this, except me.
> On .com.au, you cant even add an ebook to a wishlist. I changed back to .com, and now I can. Except it is labeled "This item cannot be purchased as a gift at this time."
> Can someone look at my list and see if it will work for them?
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/1XB5LLAFLMPCY/ref=topnav_lists_1
> I have to admit to feeling a bit left out.


I don't think the linked item is a Kindle book - at least from what I can see, it is an audio book. I am also confused by the subtitle "The Trilogy of Five". In the U. S., Hitchhikers is sold as individual books (series of 5 - but not a "trilogy"). Maybe crebel is right, it has to do with the cross-border issue. Sorry... we would have loved to have you join. This is my first year... and I am enjoying it. My book budget has gone out of the window, like a mile away. It is Christmas anyway... 

Thanks to *Books books books* for The Plagiarist. I got curious - it's another Hugh Howey short story/novella and the premise sounds interesting!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Brownskins said:


> I don't think the linked item is a Kindle book - at least from what I can see, it is an audio book. I am also confused by the subtitle "The Trilogy of Five". In the U. S., Hitchhikers is sold as individual books (series of 5 - but not a "trilogy"). Maybe crebel is right, it has to do with the cross-border issue. Sorry... we would have loved to have you join. This is my first year... and I am enjoying it. My book budget has gone out of the window, like a mile away. It is Christmas anyway...


Actually . . . . I think the subtitle of the 5th book is something like "the 5th book in the increasingly inaccurately named Hitchhiker's Trilogy". So, there's that. 

But, mostly, I think the issue is US vs AU.


----------



## AltMe

Ann in Arlington said:


> Actually . . . . I think the subtitle of the 5th book is something like "the 5th book in the increasingly inaccurately named Hitchhiker's Trilogy". So, there's that.
> 
> But, mostly, I think the issue is US vs AU.


HHGTTG is a trilogy in five parts. 

Anyone who has read it, knows the humour from which the statement comes. It was originally a trilogy, but 2 more books were written a long time after. So it became the trilogy in five parts. Such was the humour of Douglas Adams.

The bizzare part of this wishlist problem, is that they wont allow things to be bought from the wishlist which are readily available normally. At a guess, the software for the wishlist is 10 years older than the main sales platform, and no-one has ever bothered to update it. Software has never been allowed to be downloaded to Australia, and the wishlist seems to include ebooks with software, all being digital content.

Amazon's loss. They could be getting hundreds of dollars in sales just from my family, but instead, JBHifi will be getting the money. So I'll be watching dvd's, not reading ebooks for the early part of next year.


----------



## Andra

Thank you Because it's Wednesday!
We finally have some colder weather this morning so it's a good time to read a book with a quilting theme


----------



## Andra

TimothyEllis said:


> The bizzare part of this wishlist problem, is that they wont allow things to be bought from the wishlist which are readily available normally. At a guess, the software for the wishlist is 10 years older than the main sales platform, and no-one has ever bothered to update it. Software has never been allowed to be downloaded to Australia, and the wishlist seems to include ebooks with software, all being digital content.
> 
> Amazon's loss. They could be getting hundreds of dollars in sales just from my family, but instead, JBHifi will be getting the money. So I'll be watching dvd's, not reading ebooks for the early part of next year.


Timothy, I'm sorry that the gifting doesn't work for you in AU. Make sure that you send feedback to Amazon - it does seem like the more complaints comments they get about something, the more likely they are to change (albeit slowly).


----------



## AltMe

Andra said:


> Timothy, I'm sorry that the gifting doesn't work for you in AU. Make sure that you send feedback to Amazon - it does seem like the more complaints comments they get about something, the more likely they are to change (albeit slowly).


I have fed this back to them. They didn't seem to care.


----------



## Atunah

Oh, I didn't know about the US/AUS issue. So sorry. 

I got present from Jingle Belle


Thank you all so much. Its been a bit of a tough few weeks for me and you guys are lifting my spirits. Once I get this library book I am trying to finish out of the way, I am eating my way through the gifts. I cannot wait as those are some books I wanted to read for some time. And this latest, I totally loved the first one in that series and I am a tough customer when it comes to contempo romance that is somewhat on the NA side. I just look at it as CR though. This author though does it right and I predict this one will be the same goodness.


----------



## treehaus04

Thank you to Cuddles the Elf!  Made my day!  I have been taking care of my mother who has been in hospital for almost 2 weeks! I finally saw this. Thanks again!


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you warm and rainy Christmas - I also think its a cool cover


----------



## crebel

Another thanks to Warm and Rainy Christmas for both the sweet sentiment expressed in your gift message and


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you to glow worm for Kushiel's Chosen!


----------



## Geoffrey

Thank you, glow worm! I've read the first two books in this series several times but for some reason I never got around to reading the rest of the series... Here's to getting me off my butt


----------



## Andra

Thank you glowworm!


----------



## crebel

Thank you Glow Worm (giggling because I know who that is and why!) for


----------



## NogDog

crebel said:


> Thank you Glow Worm (giggling because I know who that is and why!)...


And now I do, too.  Thank you, too, to Glow Worm for _The Alien Way_.


----------



## cyndi.st

Thank you Glow Worm for  Will start reading tonight. =)
Cindy


----------



## niahflame

Thank you glow worm! I've been sick for a week and reading away!


----------



## dnagirl

Thank you glow worm!


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you glow worm for


----------



## Atunah

Thank you glow worm for this Carla Kelly. One of the greats. But she really deserves a better cover for this re-release. This one is just, um odd. Floating heads? Beheaded? 


Thank you.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Thank you so much Glow Worm for Southern Spirits by Angie Fox:

http://www.amazon.com/Southern-Spirits-Ghost-Hunter-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B00SFYXLX6/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1450455309&sr=1-1

Nothing like a bit of ghost hunting for the holidays!!!

I'm sure I'll be back here multiple times between now and Christmas, but just in case I'm not--Merry Christmas y'all. It's really great to be part of this group/forums/board.


----------



## TammyC

Thank you so very much Glow Worm for  I am almost finished with the first one so this is perfect timing.


----------



## KindleGirl

A big thank you to telracs for  A great read for after the holiday craziness!


----------



## TriciaJ82

I am a little behind in expressing my gratitude. I am traveling for the holidays and have been dealing with lost luggage and a stolen kindle!   Anyway thanks so much to glow worm for:

Nine Rules to Break When Romancing a Rake (Love by Numbers Book 1)

Thank you to because its wendesday for:

Ten Ways to Be Adored When Landing a Lord (Love by Numbers Book 2)

And last but not least thank you to ho ho ho for
A Rogue by Any Other Name: The First Rule of Scoundrels: . (Rules of Scoundrels Book 1)

Off to order a new one!


----------



## Toni Holly

Thank you Glow Worm!


----------



## MsScarlett

Thanks Glow Worm!


----------



## Brownskins

crebel said:


> Thank you Glow Worm (...I know who that is...)


DITTO for the Simon Green book! By deduction, I know who as well... its the Phantom!


----------



## telracs

Brownskins said:


> DITTO for the Simon Green book! By deduction, I know who as well... its the Phantom!


Of the Opera?


----------



## Brownskins

telracs said:


> Of the Opera?


It's about what lies beneath the surface... at every poignant show... the phantom is always there... observing... reviewing...


----------



## cyndi.st

I still have no idea who it is =)
Cindy


----------



## Mandy

Thank you for , Glow Worm! NC finally decided to turn (briefly) chilly, so it's a perfect day to snuggle up and read!


----------



## NogDog

Thanks to Frosty the Snowman for _The Game of Rat and Dragon_ by Cordwainer Smith -- a classic SF author whom I don't think I've ever read, so I thought this fairly short book might be a good intro. Looks like a likely candidate for my flight to Chicago tomorrow.


----------



## Atunah

Thank you so much Warm and Rainy Christmas for 


And I think this is one I haven't thanked "now I know" for as I believe it was part of the early december board post munch. So thank you for 


I am going to stay mostly in all through this week and through xmas and my plan is to read and read and read. 
Thanks to all the gifts I have such a nice variety to sink my brain into.


----------



## telracs

thanks to warm and rainy christmas for "short stories to read during holiday traffic jams".  fortunately, NYC subways don't get stuck in traffic that much!


----------



## Tuttle

telracs said:


> fortunately, NYC subways don't get stuck in traffic that much!


But, because its the subway, you can sit and read for your commute!


----------



## Brownskins

Happy Festivus! Thank you for Undeath & Taxes (Fred Book 2)...

While I may not completely understand it, Happy Festivus everyone!


----------



## telracs

brownskins, make sure you read the FIRST fred book first, not the second one!  if you don't have the first one, ask...


----------



## NogDog

Thanks to "happy festivus" for Requiem for a Ruler of Worlds. My stocking runneth over this year.


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you Happy Festivus for Air Awakens  and Geoffrey on the Shelf for River God


----------



## Geoffrey

Thank you, Happy Festivus, for _The Robot Chronicles_.


----------



## cyndi.st

Thank you Geoffrey on the Shelf for  Next on my list to read. =)
Here's a question for you all. Does amazon sometimes not send notification that a gift was received? 
Cindy


----------



## dnagirl

Thank you Geoffrey on the Shelf for my book!  Have a wonderful holiday, looks like the weather is going to be great here in Dallas!


----------



## niahflame

Thanks Geoffrey on the Shelf for this one. The title is cool, I agree. It *is* the sequels.


----------



## KindleGirl

Thanks so much Geoffrey on the Shelf!  I have wanted to read this one for a long time...now it will happen!


----------



## TammyC

Thank you so much Geoffrey on the Shelf for 

May you have a Christmas filled with many wonderful new books 

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Atunah

Thank you Festivus and Geoffrey on the Shelf for the books. I am lacking link abilities at the moment. 

Hope you all have a great chrismas eve and rest of the holidays.


----------



## MariaESchneider

cyndi.st said:


> Thank you Geoffrey on the Shelf for  Next on my list to read. =)
> Here's a question for you all. Does amazon sometimes not send notification that a gift was received?
> Cindy


During this time of year, anything can happen--you can see if the gift was redeemed by checking your own account. It says something like "redeemed" or "send reminder" or something like that. It can be easy to miss a gift if a person gets a lot of email from Amazon. I'm signed up to a couple of their newsletter and, of course, I get some writerly things from them too. But if you aren't sure, check your account and resend or remind or whatever it says!

Thank you, Geoffrey on the Shelf (does this mean you have become a book yourself) for



Looking forward to this one. It looks like an interesting premise, tough guy quirky novel.

Merry Christmas everyone. Thanks for being a part of my year!


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you Geoffery on the Shelf


----------



## NogDog

Thanks, Geoffrey, for Speaker for the Dead (The Ender Quartet series Book 2)


----------



## crebel

Yay! A cozy mystery gifting bonanza. Thank you Santa's Little Helper, Geoffrey on the Shelf, and Happy Festivus for

  

I wish a joyous season for you all. You have all brightened my year with the joy of both giving and receiving.


----------



## niahflame

Thank you Santa's Little Helper! I'm so happy the dog from the Simpsons bought me an ebook


----------



## telracs

MariaESchneider said:


> Thank you, Geoffrey on the Shelf (does this mean you have become a book yourself) for


no, i think he's an elf. but don't move him.....

and thanks geoffrey for my darkover book.


----------



## Andra

I have limited connectivity as well, but wanted to thank Festivus and Geoffrey!
Merry Christmas (well almost)!


----------



## TriciaJ82

KindleGirl said:


> Thanks so much Geoffrey on the Shelf!  I have wanted to read this one for a long time...now it will happen!


I am a big Linda Howard fan, this is one of my favorites. If you haven't already I would also recommend Now You See Her, Dying to Please and Burn.

Also thank you to Geoffrey and Festivus for the gifts, they are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Geoffrey

Thank you Santa's Little Helper and Vicki Ganz ..... some nice Christmas morning surprises.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Thank you, Santa's Little Helper! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007ZI07BM?colid=KTNVKM9YIWXB&coliid=I2JT56XMOCK6DA&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl

(Sorcery and Cecelia).

Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Brownskins

Thank you Geoffrey on the Shelf for Fred Part 1 - who knows... maybe I really am not supposed to be an accountant.  

Thank you Santa's Little Helper for the Agatha Christie book... I read it when I was a kid, but recently it's had a resurgence of popularity with it's new cover.  And I've forgotten the story so it will be a good re-read!

So, Christmas went well in our household - the family loved my filet mignon and pistachio-mint asparagus.  A little non-traditional but we were all tired of ham and turkey... looks like we will have a repeat next year!

Hope everyone is enjoying this Christmas day!  I hope to blast another round of small gifts by next week!  Thank you for all the generous gifters!


----------



## Brownskins

telracs said:


> brownskins, make sure you read the FIRST fred book first, not the second one! if you don't have the first one, ask...


I was gonna ask but then the Elf showed up with the first book! Happy, happy...


----------



## crebel

Thank you, telracs, for



I hope all who celebrate had as merry a Christmas as I had. More books are the BEST gifts.


----------



## MsScarlett

Thank you Geoffrey the Elf!


----------



## Mandy

Thank you for , Geoffrey!

I wasn't able to stop by yesterday since I had my hands full with the kids and grandkid, but I wanted to say thank you to you all for the gifts this holiday season. I've enjoyed catching up on my reading during my winter school break. Hope you all had a wonderful Christmas Day with your loved ones, however you chose to celebrate, and I wish you all a Happy New Year!


----------



## cyndi.st

Maria thanks for the reply. =) Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you Elf in a Box for Candy Cane Murder!


----------



## niahflame

Thank you Elf In a Box!


----------



## Brownskins

Another Elf dropped by and gave me a present! Thank you Elf in a Box (are you Geoffrey's cousin or are you from Dobby's side of the family?) for Meta (The Meta Superhero Novel Series Book 1)!

I am on Book 2 of Super Powereds. I was planning on reading Fred, but Book 1 of SP was so exciting and fast paced that I had to continue on... I can always read other books in between chapters, since it is still written web-blog style...

Thank you superfriends for all the superhero books!


----------



## MsScarlett

Thank you, Geoffrey's Back!!


----------



## telracs

somebody let that elf out of the box!

Thanks


----------



## Geoffrey

First there was excitement as the huge storm moved into Dallas and brought tornadoes and mayhem, then there were books from and elf and ??.... I liked the latter set of surprises much better, thank you very much


----------



## crebel

Do we need to start a campaign to let Elf out of the box or are they stuck there until the 2016 holiday season?? I'm so glad Elf was able to continue gifting from their box!


----------



## telracs

ooh, pizza....


----------



## crebel

telracs said:


> ooh, pizza....


*giggle*, although coupled with a cadaver, the pizza may end up upsidedown on the floor.  I not a fan of every cozy series Ellery Adams writes (and he is prolific), but wanted to try this series about a supper club.


----------



## Atunah

Thank you Elf in a Box for


Look at this purrty cover in all its fushia and embossed delight. 

Kind of neat that the publisher is keeping the old cover in the re-release.


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> *giggle*, although coupled with a cadaver, the pizza may end up upsidedown on the floor.  I not a fan of every cozy series Ellery Adams writes (and he is prolific), but wanted to try this series about a supper club.


eat the pizza quickly! before the amazon boxes make you drop it

(that's what happened yesterday, i was juggling pizza and a delivery box and lost my pizza)


----------



## TriciaJ82

Thanks so much to elf in a box for Indiscreet by Kasey Michaels


----------



## niahflame

Thank you Storm Trooper for



I love this series!


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you to Storm Trooper for Better off Dead in Deadwood!


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you Storm Trooper for


----------



## Atunah

Thank you Storm Trooper for


----------



## Geoffrey

Books from Storm Trooper and Brownskins for the cold and to patch up the house after the tornado .... it's a perfect day for reading, thank you.  It's cold and it snowed after raining for forever.....

The Dallas tornadoes missed us but the big one that caused the 40 mile stretch of damage formed directly over our house.  We were watching the wind radar on our tablets from our shelter as we wondered what was happening because our personal weather station was registering no wind at all but the radar showed full circulation right on top of us .... very scary but no damage.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Storm Trooper! Thank you very much for The Ginseng Conspiracy (Who knew Ginseng could be so...intriguing!) I hope it's a good cozy!

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HNEIZB2/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=KTNVKM9YIWXB&coliid=I24M2O3FUWEZ3W

The main storm passed us yesterday, leaving behind some pretty cold temps for us Texans. We haven't quite hit 40 yet today and it's breezy. They promised sunshine, but they lied. I've been inside baking chicken and finishing up making laundry soap. I'm also making Chinese dumplings for the freezer--pretty much anything that keeps me working in the kitchen near the oven...! 

It should be warmer tomorrow. 50s!


----------



## Atunah

Geoffrey said:


> Books from Storm Trooper and Brownskins for the cold and to patch up the house after the tornado .... it's a perfect day for reading, thank you. It's cold and it snowed after raining for forever.....
> 
> The Dallas tornadoes missed us but the big one that caused the 40 mile stretch of damage formed directly over our house. We were watching the wind radar on our tablets from our shelter as we wondered what was happening because our personal weather station was registering no wind at all but the radar showed full circulation right on top of us .... very scary but no damage.


I was thinking about you. Footage on TV just looked horrific. Glad you got through that ok. All we got down here was some rain and a bit of wind. But its usually you guys up there that get the worse when stuff moves in. That was unusual though for that time of year wasn't it?

I can't even grasp the scope of a 40 mile stretch of damage. Just horrible.


----------



## crebel

Thank you, Brownskins!



It is truly winter here now and we are in the middle of our first blizzard of the season. I'm making sure my Kindle stays charged in case we lose electricity!

Geoffrey, I am thankful you were safe in the Texas storms.


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you Brownskins for 

My absolute favorite part of this game is looking through people's lists and figuring out books I'm interested in from what they're looking for. (And then I buy them books that I'd be interested in because that's how gifting works, right? )


----------



## cyndi.st

Thank you Storm Trooper. So fitting. Youngest son was home for Christmas and he is a huge Star Wars fan (ask him any quotes from it and he knows who said it)
Thanks again. =)
Cindy


----------



## Brownskins

Storm Trooper... thank you for brightening my otherwise cold and dreary day! The Second Super (The First Superhero Book 1)


----------



## telracs

Tuttle said:


> My absolute favorite part of this game is looking through people's lists and figuring out books I'm interested in from what they're looking for. (And then I buy them books that I'd be interested in because that's how gifting works, right? )


yup..... but then don't forget to put the books on your wish list!


----------



## TammyC

Thank you so much Storm for  It is starting to get much colder here so maybe winter is finally setting in. I'm wrapped up under a blanket now getting ready to grab my kindle 

I just want to say thanks to everyone for continuing to make this so much fun! Here's to another year of gifting and receiving fun!!


----------



## Tuttle

telracs said:


> yup..... but then don't forget to put the books on your wish list!


Probably my biggest source of KU books 

But yeah - I put them onto my wishlist. Actually, into my wishlist that feeds my wishlist. I have a wishlist that I then choose books from to keep one with exactly 25 on it, and a reasonable spread of prices, and use it also as a list of books for myself to buy from when I get my paycheck.


----------



## treehaus04

Thank you Geoffrey for the book!  I have been at the hospital everyday with my Mom for almost 3 weeks now. Now I have more reading material. Merry Christmas


----------



## TriciaJ82

Thanks to a very generous storm trooper I am the pleased recipient of the next book in a series I am reading.


----------



## KindleGirl

A big thank you to Storm Trooper for  It's been raining forever and great for reading. This sure is a weird year for the weather....hope everyone stays safe!


----------



## Andra

Thank you Storm Trooper! So far the bad stuff has missed Austin - it's just pretty cold for us 


And yes - I too get a huge kick out of gifting books I've already read or sound intriguing to me. Keep your lists updated folks! The last time I went through, at least one list was empty...


----------



## telracs

um, i know i owe some people thanks, but i don't remember who or for what....


----------



## NogDog

Andra said:


> ...Keep your lists updated folks! The last time I went through, at least one list was empty...


I'm having trouble finding cheap e-books I want to read to replace the ones I was gifted -- which is fine since my TBR list has grown significantly this month. Thanks again to all my generous KB friends (and secret admirers?).


----------



## TriciaJ82

Just a general PSA but everyone please check your wishlists. A couple of you have at least one book that has gone free.   I would love to be able to gift it to you instead of outing myself for looking at the wishlists (I prefer to keep that under the radar) but that is not possible.   I wish I could remember who all had them but Geoffrey you are the only name I can remember LOL.


----------



## telracs

okay, time for thanks...

thanks to klaatu for


to brownskins for 


and storm trooper for


----------



## crebel

Thanks to Klaatu for



I'm pretty sure this is a cozy I discovered through someone else's list!


----------



## TriciaJ82

I also received a surprise from someone yesterday



Thanks so much!


----------



## telracs

thanks NYE elf for


----------



## Mandy

I was not expecting this. Thank you, NYE Elf, for  (one of my favorite historical fiction authors) and Happy 2016 for !


----------



## KindleGirl

Thanks to Happy 2016! Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you happy 2016 for 

New Books for New Years!


----------



## TriciaJ82

Thank you so much for



It will be my first read of 2016!


----------



## Brownskins

HAPPY NEW YEAR from Dallas!!!

We just did the countdown half an hour ago... wishing you all a great 2016.

Thank you to "on the 6th day of Christmas" for My True Love Gave to Me: Twelve Holiday Stories


----------



## TammyC

Happy New Year to all my wonderful KB friends!

And thank you so much Happy 2016 for 

What a perfect way to start off the new year


----------



## cyndi.st

Thank you Happy 2016! Great way to start the new year.
Cindy


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you Happy 2016 for Peach Cobbler Murder!


----------



## crebel

Thank you NYE Elf for



and Happy 2016 for



What a great way to start the new year. Happy New Year to all the KBoards' gifters!


----------



## Geoffrey

Happy 2016 - you outdid yourself  I woke up this morning to one of my favorite characters from the X-Men universe from my teen years back in the early 80s. Hurray!!



I was asleep by 10:30 last night as my allergies were kicking my butt, but this has made up for feeling like an old man nicely.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Happy New Year everyone!

And thank you so much Happy 2016--looks like you are determined to help all of us start off the year right. Thank you for your generosity. There will be many collective hours of good times thanks to you and the books!!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PT4J12K?colid=KTNVKM9YIWXB&coliid=I3F0XY2I7NLMU9&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl

(I promptly forgot the name of the book because I was so busy blathering on and on. Let's see...A Murder of Mages!!!!)

Thanks again.


----------



## NogDog

Now that I've consumed my breakfast of left-over lasagna -- at 2pm -- thanks to Happy 2016 for helping me increase my Roger Zelazny e-collection with _The Dream Master_.


----------



## telracs

NogDog said:


> Now that I've consumed my breakfast of left-over lasagna -- at 2pm -- thanks to Happy 2016 for helping me increase my Roger Zelazny e-collection with _The Dream Master_.


nogdog... if anywhere in the file the name of the cover artist is given, can you let me know it?


----------



## niahflame

Thanks Happy 2016! I was at a friend's all night partying woo.


----------



## NogDog

telracs said:


> nogdog... if anywhere in the file the name of the cover artist is given, can you let me know it?


Cover art copyright 2000 by Lebbeus Woods


----------



## telracs

NogDog said:


> Cover art copyright 2000 by Lebbeus Woods


thanks.


----------



## MsScarlett

Thanks Happy 2016!


----------



## Atunah

Thank you NYE Elf for 


and Happy 2016 for


My plan is for 2016 to read all the great books. All of them.


----------



## Andra

Thank you Happy 2016 and Happy New Year!

 

We have cold weather and a fire so guess what I will be doing today...
I am grateful that I have friends who understand the need for reading. You guys are awesome!


----------



## MariaESchneider

Andra said:


> Thank you Happy 2016 and Happy New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> We have cold weather and a fire so guess what I will be doing today...
> I am grateful that I have friends who understand the need for reading. You guys are awesome!


That Mayfair cover totally caught my eye. It's gorgeous. Then, weirdly, I think I recognized the model! (I download stock art for covers and am constantly looking for just the right thing.) Anyway, I am pretty sure the model is the same one as appears on Frank Tuttle's...All the Turns of Light. http://www.amazon.com/Turns-Light-Paths-Shadow-Book-ebook/dp/B00PP6KKZ4/ref=sr_1_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1451764183&sr=1-1&keywords=all+the+turns+of+light I could be wrong. The hair is different and so is the dress. Still. Gorgeous cover. I love it.


----------



## Brownskins

I want to extend a big THANK YOU to everybody in this group.  I immensely enjoyed the holidays with you, particularly the spirit of giving!  It was infectious.

As a result, I have more than enough books to read for the next couple of months, and I am also maxed out on my book purchase budget for the next couple of months.  Since I won't be able to gift anything for a while, and I need to focus on reading... I will opt out of the group for now.

Keep the spirit up and HAPPY 2016!!!


----------



## dnagirl

I am late in thanking my two mystery gift-givers. I have been very, very ill the past two plus weeks but am finally on the road to recovery. Thank you both so much, the books are keeping me great company!


and


I wish everyone a wonderful 2016!


----------



## crebel

dnagirl said:


> I am late in thanking my two mystery gift-givers. I have been very, very ill the past two plus weeks but am finally on the road to recovery. Thank you both so much, the books are keeping me great company!
> 
> I wish everyone a wonderful 2016!


Glad to hear you are on the mend!


----------



## dnagirl

Thank you crebel!


----------



## KindleGirl

Thank you to KB Gifter for my birthday book! So much fun to wake up to a new book today.


----------



## Atunah

So sorry you been so ill dnagirl. Glad you hear you are on the mend.


----------



## MariaESchneider

dnagirl said:


> I am late in thanking my two mystery gift-givers. I have been very, very ill the past two plus weeks but am finally on the road to recovery. Thank you both so much, the books are keeping me great company!
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> I wish everyone a wonderful 2016!


Get even weller! So glad to hear you are doing better.


----------



## KindleGirl

Thank you to Happy Birthday for the new book! Thanks for helping to make it a great day!


----------



## dnagirl

Thank you everyone for the get weller wishes.


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you to "I like apple turnovers" (I do too btw) for Apple Turnover Murder


----------



## crebel

Thank you, "Why not?" for:



It is such a day-brightener to check email and find a gift waiting for no apparent reason.


----------



## Atunah

Thank you for


I so loved the first in that trilogy I am looking forward to reading the 2nd.


----------



## dnagirl

Thanks to Enjoy! for


I love short story anthologies and speculative fiction and am excited about this one!


----------



## Andra

Chris, thank you so much for the book and everything else. It will definitely be a helpful distraction.



eta book link


----------



## niahflame

Thanks to A Friend for this! Love the cover.


----------



## TriciaJ82

Thanks so much outlander fan! I have been wanting to read this series


----------



## TammyC

Thank you so much Tired of Winter for 

I share your feelings. However it is sunny, blue skies and 63 here today. Back down in the 30s later this week though  This new book shall come in handy 

Thank you again!


----------



## telracs

thank you i like dragons for:


i'm in a short story phase, so this is a good addition.


----------



## TriciaJ82

Thank you so much Crebel for the birthday book! I do love the series already


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you happy groundhog day for Gingerbread Cookie Murder!


----------



## crebel

Thank you Tired of Winter for



and also to Happy Groundhog Day for



It is a happy groundhog day since he told us we can stop being tired of winter soon!


----------



## Atunah

Thank you happy groundhog day for



Look at this cover, isn't it pretty? This publisher does great job for HR covers. Man in breeches. Yay. Looking forward to this one, was a recommendation on HR blog sites.


----------



## dnagirl

Thank you happy groundhog day! I've been on a travel memoir kick lately.


----------



## NogDog

Thanks to the groundhog for Michael Moorcock's _The Knight of Swords_, as I thought it might be interesting to re-read the Corum series some 30+ years since I first did so.


----------



## KindleGirl

Thanks to happy Groundhog Day! Can't wait to get started on this series!


----------



## Andra

Thank you happy groundhog day for Another Fine Myth. I enjoyed this one years ago in print so it's nice to have the electronic version.



eta book link


----------



## TammyC

Thank you so much Happy Groundhog Day for 

I for one am very happy about the prediction of an early Spring. More time for outdoor reading


----------



## TriciaJ82

Thank you so much for the birthday gift!


----------



## Tuttle

Andra said:


> Thank you happy groundhog day for Another Fine Myth. I enjoyed this one years ago in print so it's nice to have the electronic version.


That's such a fun book.


----------



## cyndi.st

Thank you Groundhog day for a great book on a not so great day: Groundhog Day Blizzard. 
Cindy


----------



## Tuttle

Thank You Happy Mardi Gras for 

Yay more short stories  I really like the chronicles books.


----------



## NogDog

Thanks to "Happy Me Having a New Job!" for _The Great Symmetry_. Now I'm trying to recall which of my KBoards friends might have been looking for a new job....


----------



## crebel

Thank you Happy Mardi Gras!


----------



## TriciaJ82

Thanks so much happy Mardi Gras!


----------



## niahflame

Thank you Hapy Mardi Gras!! for Try Not to Die: At Grandma's House (Kindle Edition)


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you Happy Mardi Gras for A Leaf on the Wind of All Hallows


----------



## TammyC

Thank you so much Happy Mardi Gras for  and Happy Mardi Gras to you


----------



## telracs

thanks to happy Mardi Gras (even though that should be a Tuesday, shouldn't it?) for the latest of my "Chronicles" books.

side note:  it gets confusing when we like the same books....


----------



## KindleGirl

A big thanks to Happy Mardi Gras for  I can't wait to get to this series!


----------



## Atunah

Thank you generous "Happy Mardi Gras" for



We used to call it Fasching and oh boy did we used to party hard all the way up to midnight of Ash Wednesday. We would have Fasching balls leading up on to that last Tuesday. Many have the parades on that Monday, we had it on Tuesday in our small village. Population of 230 currently. I looked them up. They get up to 10,000 visitors there now.


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you to Year of the Monkey for Sugar Cookie Murder!



I really needed something to cheer me up this morning, thank you so much *hugs*


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you I like monkeys for 

(Now I have Skullcrusher Mountain stuck in my head, because the first thing that came to mind from I like monkeys was You like monkeys, you like ponies, maybe you don't like monsters so much)


----------



## MariaESchneider

Thank you Mardi Gras for The Wilds by Donna Augustine!!!  So sorry for my late response here.  I have been traveling and not always where there was internet connection.  My parent's place is pretty isolated (and busy as always).    It was nice to come home to a present!  Thank you so much!


----------



## telracs

gun hay fa choy...

thanks I like monkeys for my latest rmance. 

and thanks to someone else for my latest chronicles.....


----------



## KindleGirl

Thanks to I Love Monkeys for the In Death book!! I am so far behind and need to catch up!


----------



## Geoffrey

A Gift from Year of the Monkey!! Hurray!!



Did you just call me fat?


----------



## telracs

Geoffrey said:


> A Gift from Year of the Monkey!! Hurray!!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you just call me fat?


a fat choy!


----------



## Mandy

Thank you for , "Happy Mardi Gras"! I think Emily was more excited about this than I was!


----------



## Andra

Thank you Cozy Mystery Fan. It does feel like I'm in a grinder...


----------



## Atunah

Thank you Year of the Monkey for 


I too did a double take about the fat thing until I figured out its chinese for new year, I think. 

I was just gonna start mumbling how I fell off the low carb wagon and those darn Keebler choco cookies. Mumbles some more.


----------



## dnagirl

Thank you Happy Mardi Gras and Year of the Monkey for my two new books. These books are keeping me company while I recover!


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you happy romance day for The Vampire and the Virgin.


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you happy romance day for


----------



## Atunah

Thank you Happy Romance day for


A romance set in the 80's. Since I am a totally 80's girl I am looking forward to reading this.


----------



## TriciaJ82

Thank you happy romance day!


----------



## KindleGirl

A big thank you to happy romance day for the new book! I've fallen a bit behind in this series but this will help me get caught up now.


----------



## crebel

Thank you happy romance day!


----------



## Mandy

Thank you to President Roosevelt for ! I'm trapped at home with icy roads so it's a perfect day for a good read!


----------



## Geoffrey

I'm almost a week late, but thank you, "happy romance day" for the Valentines Day book.  I was on my way to Poland so I didn't get a chance to get on here until today to say anything before this.


----------



## telracs

Geoffrey said:


> I'm almost a week late, but thank you, "happy romance day" for the Valentines Day book. I was on my way to Poland so I didn't get a chance to get on here until today to say anything before this.


Poland? I want pictures!


----------



## Geoffrey

I'm in Warsaw and I haven't had a chance to sitesee yet as I've been training a class of new people all week. Buthere are the sum total of all my pics so far from this week. This is the view from my hotel room:
























Here are my jammies and slippers - proof to the husband who didn't think I brought 'em and snacks my Dutch colleague brought me:

















and finally, after the Poles took me out drinking the other night, here's me playing an internet game of 'Guess How Drunk I Am":


----------



## Mandy

Weezer, I'm so sorry that I just now opened my email, but thank you so much for ! I've been wanting to give this author a try for a while now.


----------



## Atunah

I just noticed that the link in the first post goes to an older list of wishlists from the Santa days, not to the new and updated 2016 thread. 

Geoffrey, I love the Poland pictures. The slippers,


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you Pillsbury Dough Boy for Plum Pudding Murder 

and now I have the whole series except for the last book and the cookbook, so I can move it up the to read list and will probably start it after I finish the Outlander series (getting ready to start book 4 of that)


----------



## crebel

Thank you, Springtime, for this historical romance read. I am looking forward to this one and it will move to the top of my TBR pile!


]


----------



## Geoffrey

Atunah said:


> I just noticed that the link in the first post goes to an older list of wishlists from the Santa days, not to the new and updated 2016 thread.
> 
> Geoffrey, I love the Poland pictures. The slippers,


I missed this comment earlier - but I fixed the url now.


----------



## crebel

Thank you to "Thank You"  for this cozy mystery. There are some very special people here a KBoards, you are obviously one of them.


----------



## telracs

thank you to "thank you" for my new Amber book.  and you are definitely welcome


----------



## TammyC

Thank you so much to Happy Birthday for   Books are always the best birthday gifts


----------



## TammyC

And another birthday surprise arrived  Thank you Happy Birthday for


----------



## crebel

Thank you so much to Ides of March for this Gideon Oliver forensic anthropology mystery! I have been reading this series for many years and did not realize until recently that I failed to keep up with it after switching to all Kindle books. I am excited to pick up where I left off with this Book #16 of 18.



A lovely pick-me-up for a grumpy, headachey day!


----------



## Atunah

Than you Ides of March for



Sorry to hear you have a headache crebel. I just came out of a 3 day migrane so I'll send some of the chicken soup your way.


----------



## NogDog

And "Beware the Ides of March" just sent me _Neutron Star_, by Larry Niven. Should be some good hard-SF that ought to make it to the top of my TBR pile soon.



Thanks!


----------



## Geoffrey

The Ides of March sent me a book.... very cool. Thank you since I almost bought this for myself 2-days ago but decided I didn't need it just yet.


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you to "beware the ides of March" for Death Before Decaf 

much appreciated


----------



## TriciaJ82

Thanks ides of march!


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you for the gift and the condolences NogDog. *hugs*



I've heard a lot of good things about this series, so I look forward to reading it. Thanks so much.

And thank you to crebel as well for  as well as the kind words and support. It meant a lot to me having someone that I could chat with, without having to speak because somehow it was easier to type than to form the words vocally. I always fall apart when I have to speak about it. *hugs*


----------



## Mandy

SO very excited to see this one waiting for me in my inbox! I've always found Cynthia Ann Parker's life really compelling, and this book is one of the very first books I wish listed years ago. Thank you so much, Ides of March!


----------



## niahflame

Thank you Vernal Equinox so much! Been wanting this one.


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you "It's the Vernal Equinox" for Songbird


----------



## crebel

Thanks, It's The Vernal Equinox! This cover certainly looks warmer than our first day of spring.


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you Vernal Equinox for 

Also some of those other books you gave look look like fun ones too! More books to read with my KU subscription. Awesome. (Favorite thing about this game - finding the books others are reading.)


----------



## TriciaJ82

Thank you so much vernal equinox!


----------



## NogDog

Thanks to the Vernal Equinox for the 2nd installment of the Corum series. Now I'm looking forward to the Autumnal Equinox.


----------



## telracs

thanks to vernal equinox


Spoiler



(btw, i know who you are....)


for alien chronicles. i have to check if i bought it for myself at some point.....


----------



## cyndi.st

Thank you Geoffrey on the Shelf for 
Looking forward to reading this one. =) Will start it tonight. 
Cindy


----------



## KindleGirl

A big thanks to the Vernal Equinox for the 7th installment of the Outlander series! You can never have enough Jamie and Claire!


----------



## MariaESchneider

Thanks to spring (well, the Vernal Equinox, which I had to look up!) I now have

The Atrocity Archives by Charles Stross! And when I went to delete it from my wishlist, it said "someone may have bought this for you recently" when I hovered or clicked (I'm not sure when really because I did both at nearly the same time.) Pretty Cool!

Thank you for the gift! It is very much appreciated.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OIZUIA?colid=KTNVKM9YIWXB&coliid=I1NWNIS14WCLRK&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl


----------



## NogDog

MariaESchneider said:


> Thanks to spring (well, the Vernal Equinox, which I had to look up!) I now have
> 
> The Atrocity Archives by Charles Stross! And when I went to delete it from my wishlist, it said "someone may have bought this for you recently" when I hovered or clicked (I'm not sure when really because I did both at nearly the same time.) Pretty Cool!
> 
> Thank you for the gift! It is very much appreciated.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000OIZUIA?colid=KTNVKM9YIWXB&coliid=I1NWNIS14WCLRK&ref_=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl


Hope you enjoy it. I've read the entire series to date (including a couple or three short stories) and liked it a lot, though one of the later novels was a bit weak for me, and the last one got pretty dark in some respects -- but I'm still looking forward to the next one (I think this summer?).


----------



## MariaESchneider

NogDog said:


> Hope you enjoy it. I've read the entire series to date (including a couple or three short stories) and liked it a lot, though one of the later novels was a bit weak for me, and the last one got pretty dark in some respects -- but I'm still looking forward to the next one (I think this summer?).


I shall report back! Looking forward to reading it.


----------



## Andra

Thank you Early Easter Bunny for _Portrait in Death_. I like finding a new (to me) author who has an extensive back catalog, but it seems to take forever to finish purchasing all of them to get caught up.


----------



## Geoffrey

An Early Easter Bunny book from Hippity Hoppity. Hurray and thank you. ..... although Apocalyptic novels don't usually go hand in hand with Easter, it will occupy part of my airplane time this weekend on my way back over the Atlantic.


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you Hippity Hoppity for This Pen for Hire!


----------



## KindleGirl

Thanks to Hippity Hoppity for the early Easter gift! Love Eve and Roarke and can never get enough!


----------



## cyndi.st

Thank you Hippity Hoppy for the early Easter gift!


----------



## Geoffrey

Hurray! A fun read from the Easter Chick. Thank you.


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you Hippity Hoppity for


----------



## MariaESchneider

Hippity Hop has been a very busy bunny! Thank you so much for Murder Al Fresco!



You are a great bunny.


----------



## TriciaJ82

I have been spoiled!

From Happy Easter:


From Hippity Hoppity



Thank you both, they are great reading while it snows!


----------



## Atunah

thank you Hippity Hoppity for 


and also Vernal Equinox for


and OMG its Easter already? . Where the heck did time go.


----------



## TriciaJ82

Atunah said:


> and OMG its Easter already? . Where the heck did time go.


It can't almost be easter, we are still getting snow and I live in the desert! There is snow in the forecast for easter weekend too. I guess it will be an easter hunt in the house this year


----------



## Mandy

Thank you very much to Vernal Equinox for !


----------



## NogDog

And yet another thank you to Hippity Hoppity for _Zeus Is Dead: A Monstrously Inconvenient Adventure_.


----------



## NogDog

TriciaJ82 said:


> It can't almost be easter, we are still getting snow and I live in the desert! There is snow in the forecast for easter weekend too. I guess it will be an easter hunt in the house this year


Although this is close to as early as Easter can appear in the calendar (depending on the lunar cycle, it could be 4 weeks or so later on the other end of the scale), so yeah, it did sort of "sneak up on us."


----------



## niahflame

Thank you Willy Wonka! I found the golden egg.


----------



## Geoffrey

Hurray for Easter all of a sudden.  Looks like I'll have plenty to read on this trip now without doing my regular stock up (because of course I buy 3 or 4 more books than I need for a 9 hour plane ride) Humorous murder Lad Lit and Apocalyptic short stories ... what more can a boy need?

From "Happy Easter and good travels"


From "Hop Hop Hop"


----------



## TammyC

Yay, I have a new book to dive into over the Easter weekend. Thank you so much Hippity Hoppity for the early Easter gift of 

And wishing a very Happy Easter to you


----------



## Andra

Hippity Hoppity has definitely been busy!! Thank you for my new cozy mystery


----------



## telracs

thanks to hippity hop and happy easter.....


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you Willy Wonka for 

it's like candy for easter! Except better because it's a book.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Yeah, books have less calories! Thank you, Willy Wonka for A Pain in the Tuchis! 

http://www.amazon.com/Pain-Tuchis-Mrs-Kaplan-Mystery-ebook/dp/B00TWE4FHO?ie=UTF8&keywords=a%20pain%20in%20the%20tuchi&qid=1459095124&ref_=sr_1_1&s=digital-text&sr=1-1

Y'all have a great Easter!


----------



## telracs

thanks willie wonka for


----------



## Atunah

Thank you Willie Wonka for


And I found a golden egg apparently, so yay.


----------



## dnagirl

Thank you both, Vernal Equinox and Hippity Hoppity for my books!
I hope everyone is having a wonderful start to Spring.


----------



## Mandy

Thank you, Willy Wonka! Another book about Cynthia Ann Parker!


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you Because It's Monday for Alibis and Amethysts


----------



## crebel

MichelleB675 said:


> Thank you Because It's Monday for Alibis and Amethysts


That one looks interesting. Off to add to own wish list...


----------



## MichelleB675

crebel said:


> That one looks interesting. Off to add to own wish list...


I love going into New Age/Metaphysical shops.. I love the atmosphere. They smell good and always have some nice music playing. So I thought that setting for a cozy would be a fun read.


----------



## Andra

Thank you Because it's Monday:


Also picked up the cozy from upthread. This is dangerous when so many of you read the same stuff that I do.


----------



## KindleGirl

Thank you to Because it's Monday! It's definitely blah around with the clouds and rain...this definitely brightens my day!


----------



## telracs

thanks "because it's monday" for my mrs. kaplan book.


----------



## Atunah

Thank you 'cause its Monday for


Looking forward to this new Quinn.


----------



## Brownskins

Hello everyone!  

I see y'all are still merrily giving each other wonderful books to make life fun!  Just seeing this thread made my day!

I am still chugging along the gifts I received last Christmas and some other books in between.  But everytime I see a title in my Kindle of a book that was given to me - I immediately associate it with the giver (or who I assume is the giver since this is "secret" after all).  Thank you again!  

I am not quite ready to jump in since I am "slower" this year as far as reading - I can only look up and salute all of you who read 2-3 books a week!  Amazing really...  

Have a great hump-day y'all!


----------



## TriciaJ82

Thanks so much happy monday!


----------



## MariaESchneider

NogDog said:


> Hope you enjoy it. I've read the entire series to date (including a couple or three short stories) and liked it a lot, though one of the later novels was a bit weak for me, and the last one got pretty dark in some respects -- but I'm still looking forward to the next one (I think this summer?).


RE: The Atrocity FIles by Charles Stross

Okay this was a...different read. Reminded me of Hitchhikers Guide in some ways. I think that the lit references were overdone for me, but that could be because I didn't get a lot of them and was more than a little impatient with them. While a lot of those references were used as a cliches gone bad? or cliches gone sideways? or cliches gone real? it made for a bit of wandering during the read. I think you really have to "get" the reference to want to delve into them or perhaps it takes a reread to enjoy them all. I'm not really sure they are obvious on a first read. The action parts were great. Solid drama, devoid of distractions. I had some trouble in that the characters weren't terribly likeable. Most of them were people I've worked with or went to college with. I think the "work" situations were more enjoyable than the college feel of the roommates, getting drunk, allowing old girl friends to come over...that is probably realistic, but didn't endear the characters to me.

Of course, the fun of reading something different is that it's different and outside my comfort zone. That's how I often find gems. It was good to read something so far from what I have been reading the past few years. I'd never have even heard about it if not for this thread!


----------



## TriciaJ82

Thank you happy almost tax day! It certainly made my friday.



I have to admit I didn't realize it was on monday until I saw a sign at a fast food place


----------



## MichelleB675

Thanks to Happy Not Quite Tax Day for Shards of Murder!


----------



## crebel

Thanks to May the Fourth be With You! I'm looking forward to continuing this cozy mystery series.


----------



## MariaESchneider

May the Fourth be With you--Thank you!

The Utterly Uninteresting and Unadventurous Tales of Fred, the Vampire Accountant

This seems delightfully weird!


----------



## NogDog

MariaESchneider said:


> May the Fourth be With you--Thank you!
> 
> The Utterly Uninteresting and Unadventurous Tales of Fred, the Vampire Accountant
> 
> This seems delightfully weird!


I enjoyed that quite a bit, along with the sequel. Hope you do, too.

And my gift from the same Jedi master (apparently) was _One Two Three . . . Infinity: Facts and Speculations of Science (Dover Books on Mathematics)_. (Yes, I'm a weird sort who sometimes likes that kind of thing -- at least when written at a sufficiently simplistic level.  )


----------



## MariaESchneider

NogDog said:


> I enjoyed that quite a bit, along with the sequel. Hope you do, too.
> 
> And my gift from the same Jedi master (apparently) was _One Two Three . . . Infinity: Facts and Speculations of Science (Dover Books on Mathematics)_. (Yes, I'm a weird sort who sometimes likes that kind of thing -- at least when written at a sufficiently simplistic level.  )


I think it was you who mentioned it on another thread, which is how it ended up in my wishlist!


----------



## Geoffrey

Hurray for May the Fourth be With Me!!! I received a little Crime and Punishment: A Speculative Fiction Anthology


----------



## TammyC

Thank you so much Revenge of the 6th for  With all of the rain we have been having here it's the perfect time for a great new book.

Thank you and Happy weekend reading to you!


----------



## Tuttle

Thank for Revenge of the 5th for 

And thank you Tired of Rain for 

I have a week off from work in between semesters so it's a good time to have new books and a birthday.


----------



## crebel

Thank you to Tired of Rain for



and my sympathies for your weather. Here in the Midwest we had 9 days in a row of overcast skies and rain, it does get tiring. Sun returned to us Wednesday and today the skies are clear, sunny, and we will supposedly have temperatures in the 80s! Don't give up hope that sunshine will return!


----------



## NogDog

And another generous contribution to brighten a gloomy day: _Carpet Diem: Or...How to Save the World by Accident_ was generously gifted by Revenge of the 6th. Thanks!


----------



## cyndi.st

Thank you I love cats for this book. This looks like a fun read. =)
Cindy


----------



## Geoffrey

Imagine my surprise to see a gift from KB Gifter and Dinner Time. It was a crap day and these were a welcome uplift. So thank you both

 .


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you to Enjoy for Burned by Darkness


----------



## crebel

Thank you "yours works too" for



Mint cookies, how can it not be good?


----------



## TriciaJ82

Thanks so much for



I am about 50% done and enjoying it!


----------



## Atunah

OMG thank you all so much. 
Geoffrey, Friend, crebel, birthday fairy, happy birthday, you made my day. 

I cannot wait to read all these goodies. Digging into the first later today. 
    

This is making this day a bit less painful. Can't stop the train of time after all.


----------



## Atunah

Thank you A day late for the Linda Howard gift.


----------



## Andra

Thank you just because for Robert Asprin's _Myth Conceptions_. I have most of these in print and am slowly replacing with the electronic versions.


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you just because for 

Also I love Robert Asprin's Myth books! Those were some of the books I searched out obsessively as a teenager.


----------



## Atunah

Thank you gifting elf for



I will be reading like a fiend this month with all my gifts. I am so glad also to have my reading mojo back and lovely buttons with the Oasis.


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you just because for Highland Secrets!


----------



## MariaESchneider

Thank you, Just Because!  That was very sweet of you.


----------



## crebel

Thank you to 'kill all the sales reps' who apparently appreciates the title of this cozy on my wish list


----------



## telracs

Andra said:


> Thank you just because for Robert Asprin's _Myth Conceptions_. I have most of these in print and am slowly replacing with the electronic versions.


i love phil foglio's illustrations. hope they look nice on kindle


----------



## NogDog

Thank you, Just Because, for what should be a good beach read for me in a couple weeks. 

Practical Demonkeeping (Pine Cove Book 1)


----------



## TriciaJ82

Thanks so much for:



Its one of my favorites by her


----------



## crebel

Thank you "guess" (do I have to?? ) for



I'm looking forward to this first-in-series cozy mystery!


----------



## niahflame

Thank you so much to I like the cover for



I like the art too!


----------



## crebel

Thank you, Geoffrey! Yes, shopping because it is raining is a great. This particular author has found a following among the HR readers here at KB because of her "buns" covers. There has been a great deal of discussion about them in the HR thread.


----------



## crebel

Wow, Atunah! You were fast in rectifying my oversight of never having started this Elizabeth Hoyt series! Thank you so much.


----------



## telracs

I got a rainy day gift too! Thanks Geoffrey!


----------



## cyndist

Geoffrey, thank you for the rainy day gift. 
Cindy


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you Geoffery for 

It's a rainy day here too. A good day for reading. Or buying books.


----------



## MichelleB675

Thanks Geoffrey for The Doomsday Chronicles!


----------



## MariaESchneider

Let it rain, let it rain, let it rain! Thank you Geoffrey!



Maria


----------



## TammyC

Thank you so much, Geoffrey for 

I hope tomorrow brings you some sunshine


----------



## Geoffrey

TammyC said:


> I hope tomorrow brings you some sunshine


It's supposed to rain through Monday. At the moment, it's about 92% humidity - so going back to rain would be more comfortable ...


----------



## TammyC

Geoffrey said:


> It's supposed to rain through Monday. At the moment, it's about 92% humidity - so going back to rain would be more comfortable ...


Those are definitely the days you welcome the rain!


----------



## MichelleB675

Thanks to Geoffrey, Crebel and a Friend for the books and birthday wishes 

  

It's my first birthday without my dad being around to wish me happy birthday every 5 minutes and sing to happy birthday to me and make everyone we pass on the street and in stores wish me happy birthday (sweet but embarrassing lol). I miss him so much. It was nice to wake up to a few surprises this morning, so thanks to you all!


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you melting in the sun and Happy Birthday!


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you to A whisper in the wind for House of Pawns!



And thanks for the sweet message. That's the 3rd or 4th time I've cried today. Good memory tears


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you Andra for The Elfstones of Shannara.



*hugs*


----------



## crebel

Thank you "quills are wicked" for the last book of the Quills series!


----------



## NogDog

Thanks to Vacation Envy for _The Spaceship Next Door_. I'm sure I already have more "beach reads" on my Kindle than I'll get to this week, but it never hurts to make sure.  (And no idea what the reading order will be.)


----------



## Andra

Thank you very much Sunny Day for the cozy mystery _Latte Trouble_. This is another of those that I had in print and am slowly replacing with digital. And it's nice to lose myself in a world where the troubles belong to someone else.


----------



## crebel

There may be some gifters who want to share their settlement largesse with the group, be sure your wish lists are up to date!


----------



## crebel

I guess what I said in my previous post is correct! Thank you "gc buying spree" for


----------



## niahflame

Thank you gc spending spree for



Enjoy that money!


----------



## Geoffrey

Hurray for shopping sprees!!!



That gives ideas ....


----------



## Atunah

Thank you buying spree for


----------



## dnagirl

Thank you gc buying spree! I hope you saved some for yourself!


----------



## TammyC

Thank you so much gc buying spree for 

How very kind of you to share your gift card with us


----------



## MariaESchneider

WOOT! From the author of one of my favorite YA books (The Tell-tale Con - under Aimee Gilchrist, I think. I get all her various names mixed up!) I now get to read The Librarian Shoots a Gun (This is such a cool title):

https://www.amazon.com/Librarian-Shoots-Gun-Mystery-Mysteries-ebook/dp/B01F6HZ4X4/ref=sr_1_sc_1?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1466543591&sr=1-1-spell&keywords=amber+girchrist&tag=kb-1

Thank you! (Sharing the Settlement Love. I hit buy so fast I had to go back and see who gave it to me for this post! Thank you!)

Maria


----------



## telracs

and the sharing goes on..  thanks for my Chalker book!


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you to Sharing the Settlement Love for Last Writes


----------



## NogDog

And I get to join the "gc buying spree" happy dance with _Hellspark_.


----------



## Atunah

Thank you "sharing the settlement" for 


And yes, there does seem to be a theme. First breeches and now trousers. How many words are there for man's legs and buns covers?


----------



## dnagirl

And thank you to Sharing the Settlement!


----------



## telracs

Atunah said:


> Thank you buying spree for


this cover is ALMOST NSFW!


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you Sharing the settlement love for   These are fun.


----------



## Atunah

telracs said:


> this cover is ALMOST NSFW!


It is? I'll need to take a closer look cause I can't see anything offending. Too many words covering up the bottom part.

Magnifying here I come.......


----------



## telracs

Atunah said:


> It is? I'll need to take a closer look cause I can't see anything offending. Too many words covering up the bottom part.
> 
> Magnifying here I come.......


I said "almost".


----------



## Atunah

telracs said:


> I said "almost".


Ha yes, the cover makers did seem to be careful not to show anything offending there. I am more disturbed now by his lopsided nipples.


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you Happy Late Birthday for Once Upon a Curse


----------



## TammyC

Thank you to Sharing the settlement love for 

So nice of you to share your new found gift card balance  I have a long weekend from work coming up and I will be digging in to all my wonderful new books


----------



## niahflame

Thanks to Sharing the Settlement Love for



Enjoy that settlement!


----------



## cyndist

Thank you to sharing the settlement for my two books. Can't wait to read them =)
Cindy


----------



## Andra

Looks like we've all been busy. I know I ran through most of the wish lists yesterday - keep them updated folks!

Thank you gc buying spree for _Tea, Tiramisu, and Tough Guys_ and to Sharing the settlement love! for _Thread and Gone_.


----------



## KindleGirl

Thanks to Sharing the Settlement love!!! Looks like you've been busy sharing a lot! I can't wait to get back to these books.


----------



## TriciaJ82

I too was generously gifted a book from someone's settlement money!


----------



## crebel

Thanks (I think...) to "yes, you are a basket case"


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you Happy 4th for The Dragon Chronicles


----------



## crebel

Thank you 'Celebrate our independence with a new book' for


----------



## Geoffrey

A July 4th book!  Hurray!

Thank you for prizes.


----------



## NogDog

Thank you, happy 4th, for _Once Upon A Curse: 17 Dark Faerie Tales_.


----------



## TriciaJ82

Thanks so much for:


----------



## Atunah

Thank you July 4th for



I had this in my recommended folder and for the life of me I don't remember now who recommended it. I think I need to start putting notes to those recs. Looking forward to reading it. A bit on a mystery kick lately.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> Thank you July 4th for
> 
> 
> 
> I had this in my recommended folder and for the life of me I don't remember now who recommended it. I think I need to start putting notes to those recs. Looking forward to reading it. A bit on a mystery kick lately.


This title was gifted to me when I was lucky enough to be the guinea pig for a friend who wanted to find out how gifting works when you have Amazon send the announcement to yourself instead of the final recipient (you can print and snail-mail the code or forward it to a known email address). I don't know where I ran across it either and I like your idea of adding a note to the wish list about where we got the recommendation!

Now I'm going to move it up the TBR pile!


----------



## cyndist

Thank you Celebrate our independance with a new book. Looking forward to reading this one =) 
So many good books. 
Cindy


----------



## Tuttle

We have a hobbit among us.

Thanks 'it's my birthday' for


----------



## niahflame

Thanks Happy Birthday for



This looks great.


----------



## crebel

Thanks so much, Michelle, for the happy birthday wishes and the new book. A great way to start the day!



Atunah! Thanks for the birthday gift (a singing message, no less   ) of the book that was no longer on sale!!


----------



## niahflame

Thank you happy belated birthday for

Spook Lights: Southern Gothic Horror

Hugs!


----------



## TriciaJ82

crebel said:


> Atunah! Thanks for the birthday gift (a singing message, no less   ) of the book that was no longer on sale!!


Did anyone else hear the singing telegram from Clue when they read this? No? Just me? Well then....

Thanks so much happy birthday for my new book! I love this series so far:


----------



## crebel

Thank you, Tricia, for the birthday wishes and



Eloisa James is one of my favorite HR authors!


----------



## telracs

thanks "happy birthday to you" for


and crebel for 


i was kind of hoping she'd send me the last of the chalker books on my wish list...


----------



## telracs

thanks to the melting one (I think I can guess who) for


----------



## crebel

Thank you, Guess Who, for the belated birthday gift and wishes!



Amazon sure has changed the email for accepting a gifted book in the last week.


----------



## NogDog

crebel said:


> ...
> Amazon sure has changed the email for accepting a gifted book in the last week.


Is it an improvement, or just different?

Just curious.


----------



## crebel

NogDog said:


> Is it an improvement, or just different?
> 
> Just curious.


The jury is out... It is a more convoluted process, but not overly time consuming.

Instead of the link to accept a book that takes you to the book page, there is a Gift Claim Code in the email as well. You have to click on the link to accept the book, sign in to your Amazon Account, and then copy/paste or type the Gift Claim Code from the email there. Then it takes you to the Amazon book page to either accept and choose where you want it sent or another place to click if you want to just accept the gift card option.

p.s. Check your email, Nog


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> The jury is out... It is a more convoluted process, but not overly time consuming.
> 
> Instead of the link to accept a book that takes you to the book page, there is a Gift Claim Code in the email as well. You have to click on the link to accept the book, sign in to your Amazon Account, and then copy/paste or type the Gift Claim Code from the email there. Then it takes you to the Amazon book page to either accept and choose where you want it sent or another place to click if you want to just accept the gift card option.
> 
> p.s. Check your email, Nog


you have to copy the accept code, which i keep forgetting to do. annoying me...

and thanks to "There are some who call me...Tim?" for


----------



## Atunah

Wonder why they changed it to that. So now you have to copy the code, not just clicking the accept link? As long as it still works in the end. Just wondering why they fiddled with that. 

The mysterious internal fiddlings of Amazon.


----------



## crebel

Thanks, Hobbit Time for



Only two more books to go in this series! They are each fairly short (under 200 pages), but I have enjoyed them.


----------



## Tuttle

I certainly preferred the old version to this one. Fewer clicks was easier. But this one works, it's not bad.

Thank you hobbit time for


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you hobbit time for Magic and Macaroons!


----------



## Atunah

Thank you those deceptive Highlanders for, "Deception of a Highlander"  

Can never have enough Highlanders. Its why I re-read Outlander parts of book 2, book 3 and parts of book 4 over the last weekend again and why I am re-watching the show from the beginning. Billionaires will never replace highlanders in this romance reading heart.  

Got to see how the new system looks. And of course I promptly forgot to copy the code. 

What I didn't see though is the option that used to be there for a gift card instead? I never used it, but I know there was a way. Did they change it so that isn't there anymore? It matters not to me in then end. As long as it works.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> What I didn't see though is the option that used to be there for a gift card instead? I never used it, but I know there was a way. Did they change it so that isn't there anymore? It matters not to me in then end. As long as it works.


It's still there under the final accept and choose where to send the book button when you eventually get to the book page.


----------



## TriciaJ82

Thanks so much for


----------



## niahflame

Thank you Merry Heat Wave Christmas! Yes it is HOT here in Indy.

Little Treasures


----------



## crebel

I also want to thank Merry Heat Wave Christmas! In southeast Iowa the temperature today is a pleasant 80 degrees with lower humidity than we have had in over a week. It has been miserable, but a great excuse to stay inside with the air conditioning and read!


----------



## Atunah

Thank you Merry heat wave christmas for Sheltered by Charlotte Stein. I can't put the link as I think it might violate KB rules, its a bit steamy. 

It is hotter than hades here. Has been so for some time. 98,99,97,98 same each day. Humid and sticky hot. Ugh. Creatures are starting to come inside, not that I blame them.

We went out shopping a bit on Saturday and walking around the outside in the shopping centers with all the cement everywhere, I about died. Walking down the the mail box I look like this coming back inside 

My AC is very old and not efficient and of course insulation here is a joke so I can't get temp down very much inside. 
I don't even see a breeze right now, just hot. My poor squirrels are laying around my balcony, trying to find a cool space and hoping for another frozen carrot.


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you to Christmas in July, for Torn, merry heat wave Christmas to you too


----------



## MariaESchneider

Thank you Christmas in July! Not only did you send a book, a rainstorm blew in and dumped rain. The temperature dropped from 98 to 77 in about 6 seconds. WOOOOOO.

Shoot. I'm so happy about the rain, I forgot the title of the book. Hang on a sec.

Okay. My War is Not Over. I came across this because Roger Waters did the forward (Pink Floyd). He had been searching for information about how his father died during the war and the authors of the book ( Harry Shindler and Marco Patucch) found out.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HR7NTMO/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?

Thank you very much for the gift!


----------



## Atunah

MariaESchneider said:


> Thank you Christmas in July! Not only did you send a book, a rainstorm blew in and dumped rain. The temperature dropped from 98 to 77 in about 6 seconds. WOOOOOO.
> 
> Shoot. I'm so happy about the rain, I forgot the title of the book. Hang on a sec.
> 
> Okay. My War is Not Over. I came across this because Roger Waters did the forward (Pink Floyd). He had been searching for information about how his father died during the war and the authors of the book ( Harry Shindler and Marco Patucch) found out.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01HR7NTMO/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?
> 
> Thank you very much for the gift!


Please send that rain down south, I bet you. I was out a while ago and I smelled rain. You know the one you smell in the air, but there was nothing. It was cruel.


----------



## NogDog

Thanks, Christmas in July!


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you Christmas in July! It is in fact Christmas in July today!

Thank you for 

I don't even remember how I heard of this, I just remember thinking it sounds really interesting.


----------



## TammyC

Thank you so much Merry Heat Wave Christmas for 

It is definitely hot and the perfect time for some indoor reading  Thank you so much!


----------



## MariaESchneider

Atunah said:


> Please send that rain down south, I bet you. I was out a while ago and I smelled rain. You know the one you smell in the air, but there was nothing. It was cruel.


I'll do what I can, but my mom wants it sent west so that's gonna be a trick. There's a slight chance of more this morning, but the sun is out. I know how you feel. We often say we're in a donut hole because it will rain all around us and we get none. THank God, this time we were the lucky ones! Hope you get some today!


----------



## Andra

Thank you Christmas in July!


----------



## cyndist

Thank you Christmas In July
Merry Heat Wave Christmas for my book.  
I understand the heatwave. It was awful. Ours was 110 real feel. Ick 
Thanks again. Can't wait to read this one too =)
Cindy


----------



## telracs

hey, I'm in las vegas, but wanted to thank happy heatwave. actually, i need him/her to check if I accepted the book. 

thanks


----------



## TriciaJ82

A little belated but thanks so much for the book!


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you cats! for Crazy, VA


----------



## Geoffrey

A little something just arrived in my inbox from a kitty cat ....



thank you!


----------



## Geoffrey

It's autumn (ish) and I've decided it was time to start a new library list to coincide with the end of summer. The new Library list is here:

The 2016/1017 Gifting Library

If you were on the previous list and want to keep the same link to your Amazon list, just let me know and I'll re-add the same one. Otherwise, let me know the new one and I'll add that.

And, of course, if you weren't on the last list, the instructions are there - and they're easy - so let me know your info and I'll add you.


----------



## Atunah

My link should be the same as it was, but I'll put it here for easy access

https://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/97314LXHC8XO/ref=cm_wl_list_o_21?

Great idea to start a new thread for the fall and winter.


----------



## niahflame

Here is my link - https://amzn.com/w/1Y8ZYPC8EXV8V


----------



## crebel

Geoffrey said:


> It's autumn (ish) and I've decided it was time to start a new library list to coincide with the end of summer. The new Library list is here:
> 
> The 2016/1017 Gifting Library
> 
> If you were on the previous list and want to keep the same link to your Amazon list, just let me know and I'll re-add the same one. Otherwise, let me know the new one and I'll add that.
> 
> And, of course, if you weren't on the last list, the instructions are there - and they're easy - so let me know your info and I'll add you.


Please copy my list link over to the new one, Geoffrey!

I don't remember if this is when you first started the gifting threads, but I have been keeping track of giving and receiving since early December 2014. I have gifted 160 books and been lucky enough to receive 109. I love, love, LOVE this group!!


----------



## MariaESchneider

My link should be the same!  Thanks for keeping up with it!


----------



## cyndist

https://amzn.com/w/1GL3ZJ02NXCQW
Cindy's wish list. Original I know =)
Cindy


----------



## TammyC

I posted on the other thread but I definitely want to stay in on the fun


----------



## niahflame

Thank you to Elizabeth (KB Boards) for



I can't wait to read it


----------



## Elizabeth_B

You're very welcome!  Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you Summer's Finally Ending for Veiled


----------



## AltMe

Thank you Summer's Finally Ending.


----------



## NogDog

Thanks, Summer's Finally Ending, for _The Sorcerer of the Wildeeps_.



(Though I want to point out that it doesn't officially end until the 21st, and the predicted high here tomorrow is 92F.  )


----------



## cyndist

Thank you Summer's Finally Ending (I don't want it to) for 
You helped me a lot =) Couldn't decide on what to read next.
Thanks again
Cindy


----------



## Elizabeth_B

Thanks to Summers Finally Ending for El Diablo! My very first gift book and it will be perfect for a fall read! 


This thread could become addictive and make me broke


----------



## crebel

Thank you, Summer's Finally Ending for



I will miss the gifts from the vegetable garden, but I am more than ready for the cooler temperatures of fall and even the cold of winter!

Welcome Elizabeth_B! This is a wonderful (and addictive) group to share our love of books.


----------



## Atunah

Thank you Summer's finally ending for 


and don't I wish summer was ending. We are still in the 90's and I am going to Vegas soon and they had 101 today  

My veggies and herbs burned to death its been so hot.

Welcome Elizabeth, nice to see some new faces. Its great fun. I said I was going to win the slots big in Vegas and when i do, books they are gifting.


----------



## niahflame

Thanks Summer's Finally Ending for



My library ordered book 2, so I'll have to wait to read this one, it's the last one.


----------



## TammyC

Thank you so much Summer's Finally Ending for 

I have to say we are coming up on my favorite reading time of the year. Nothing better than curling up with a good book on a crisp fall day!! Thank you again for the new read


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you Summer's Finally Ending for


----------



## MariaESchneider

Thank you, Summer's Finally ending! And so sorry it took me this long to get out here.  I'm traveling at the moment and so I don't get on email or internet as often.  But thank you so much for Catherine Palmer's "Finders Keepers!!"

Maria


----------



## telracs

I don't want 'summer's finally ending' to think I'm ungrateful. I'm in Europe, so can't accept my book yet.


----------



## Andra

Thank you Summer's Finally Ending for _Fogged Inn_. I've been walking around saying it feels like it's already October!


----------



## TriciaJ82

I am late with my gratitude but I really appreciate the gift I received over the weekend!



This time of year is super busy at work and we are short staffed, it was a very welcome surprise!


----------



## Geoffrey

A lovely book from a Katherine Kurtz Fan! Hurray and Thank you!


----------



## crebel

WooHoo! Thank you to "more tourist traps" for the latest book in this cozy series!


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you to Kerrelyn Sparks Fan for Crouching Tiger, Forbidden Vampire. I know I'll be a fan too, once I start reading this series


----------



## NogDog

Thanks, "love the title", for _Schrodinger's Gat_, by Robert Kroese.



I've enjoyed the handful of other books of his I've read, so I figured this was worth a try.


----------



## Atunah

Thank you "enjoy the bad boy" for


----------



## Elizabeth_B

Thanks for thw warm "weclome to the club"


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you Wordy Wednesday for House of Kings


----------



## TammyC

Thank you so much Wordy Wednesday for 

I can't wait to get started on it!


----------



## Elizabeth_B

This was mentioned in the first few pages of the thread but I noticed that the gifts are NOT being removed from my list so I went in and manually removed them. As I was going through others lists today I just wanted to make sure - when I gift something, if the person has already received it, they can use the funds for something else, right?  I don't want to accidentally send a "useless" gift


----------



## Atunah

they should move to the "purchased" part of the list. On top it usually defaults to "unpurchased". I haven't checked lately, but that is what gifted books would do, show up only when sorting by all and purchased. Unless they changed something, which is entirely possible.


----------



## Elizabeth_B

Thanks, Atunah.  I didn't know that!  I never noticed "purchased" versus "unpurchased" on a list.  

So, um, if anyone received books you had already received... my apologies!  I'll figure out the puzzle yet!


----------



## Atunah

Maybe its safest to just delete them off completely and not rely on the list being set to unpurchased. Or just move them to another list. I think I'll do that now.


----------



## Tuttle

I delete them as soon as someone gifts them to me and then replace it with another book I'd be interested in. That way I know I don't have people buying the same thing more than once.

On the being gifted books theme Thank you 7 days until fall for *Shield (Allie's War Book 2) *. The link maker isn't working, so I can't post a pretty picture of the cover trivially, but I wanted to thank you rather than wait for it to work.


----------



## Brownskins

Hello KB gifting friends! 

Geoff hasn't officially added in my book list yet, but I got a gift from "enjoy". Thanks for the warm welcome back. It is fitting that I receive another Drew Hayes novel (Corpsies) since I was introduced to him by no other than this gifting group - I think it was either telracs, Tuttle, NogDog or Geoff's lists that I first noticed Super Powereds.

Thank you! to 'enjoy'


----------



## Andra

Elizabeth_B said:


> This was mentioned in the first few pages of the thread but I noticed that the gifts are NOT being removed from my list so I went in and manually removed them. As I was going through others lists today I just wanted to make sure - when I gift something, if the person has already received it, they can use the funds for something else, right? I don't want to accidentally send a "useless" gift


Yes - if you are gifted something that you already own (or if you decide you don't want it for some reason) you can get a gift card and apply it to a different purchase. I had to do that once when I got the same book from two different people.


----------



## Tuttle

Brownskins said:


> Hello KB gifting friends!
> 
> Geoff hasn't officially added in my book list yet, but I got a gift from "enjoy". Thanks for the warm welcome back. It is fitting that I receive another Drew Hayes novel (Corpsies) since I was introduced to him by no other than this gifting group - I think it was either telracs, Tuttle, NogDog or Geoff's lists that I first noticed Super Powereds.
> 
> Thank you! to 'enjoy'


I both discovered Super Powered from this gifting group and got the first Super Powered book from this group! I'm not sure who it was that I discovered it from. As you'd mentioned, there's a few people it could have likely been.

Corpies is fun though. It was interesting to me to have that different a view point on the world.


----------



## AltMe

Thankyou 7 days until fall.


----------



## Elizabeth_B

Thanks for letting me know that, Andra!  Now I won't worry 

And thank you very much to Frosty for Casquette Girls (link maker is still not working...I believe it a reminder to not judge a book by its cover )


----------



## Atunah

Thank you Brownskins for


I love this series. Pretty sure someone here in book corner recommended this, or maybe in the gift thread. I love HR in any case. I think this will be a great one to read on my trip next week. Thanks.


----------



## niahflame

Thank you Brownskins for



I love Harry Potter and hope these books are good


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you Brownskins for The Garden of Magic.


----------



## Brownskins

Sorry, I forgot the rules (more like I didn't read them)... please rename me to anything you want!  Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you Brownskins for 


(Oh and Welcome. I didn't mention that before.)

We do seem to have a bunch of Drew Hayes books come through here.


----------



## NogDog

Thanks, Brownskins, for _Junkers_. (And remember: never judge a book by its cover.  )



PS: This Christmas in September thing has me even further behind on my to-read list, so anyone trying to choose whom to give gifts to, feel free to skip me for awhile.


----------



## MichelleB675

Brownskins said:


> Sorry, I forgot the rules (more like I didn't read them)... please rename me to anything you want! Thanks for reminding me!


You don't have to change your name when you gift, it isn't in the rules. I think we usually just do it to add to the fun.


----------



## telracs

Thanks to Brownskins for 

(and yes, i will report if there is anything interesting in it...)

and thanks to thanks for


----------



## Geoffrey

Thanks, Brownskins. I was just thinking about pulling the trigger on this book myself and you beat me to it. Get Out Of My Mind!!!!


----------



## crebel

Welcome back to the group, Brownskins! Thanks so much for


----------



## AltMe

Thankyou 1st to Clinch.


----------



## TriciaJ82

Brownskins its nice to see you back in the group! Also thanks so much for the book



I also received this from another generous soul:



Thank you both!


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you 1st to clinch!


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you to 1st to Clinch for The Cat the Devil and the Last Escape.


----------



## crebel

Good morning and thank you "1st to clinch" (obviously a Cubs fan - we all have our faults! ) for



Since I doubt my St Louis Cardinals are even going to make the Wild Card slot this year, I may cheer for the Cubs as they are my son's (the traitor) team as well. I don't know, I worry a little about that hell freezing over thing...


----------



## niahflame

Thanks 1st to Clinch for Island of the Dolls! 😍 that series


----------



## NogDog

Thanks, 1st to Clinch, for _The Hand of Oberon (The Chronicles of Amber Book 4)_. It will wait (impatiently) for _Courts of Chaos_ to finally be e-printed, at which point it will be consumed in a binge of Amber-reading. 



PS: I'll be cheering for the Cubbies, though not ardently, as my passion for most pro sports has waned over the last few years.


----------



## TammyC

Thanks so much, Brownskins for 

Yep, this ties in to the Jack Daniels stories my Konrath  I enjoy the short stories that bring characters together from different books. Thanks again!

And thank you 1st to clinch for  Another mix up with the Konrath books. Looking forward to diving into these!


----------



## telracs

crebel said:


> Good morning and thank you "1st to clinch" (obviously a Cubs fan - we all have our faults! )


I was wondering which club had clinched....

Thanks to 1st to clinch for my costello book.


----------



## cagnes

Thank you _Brownskins_ for . I've been wanting to start this series for quite a while! 

Thank you _1st to Clinch_ for . Love this series & I'm excited to read the 3rd installment!


----------



## Geoffrey

"1st to Clinch" I get it now.  To Team. Sports Harder.  On a theoretical level, I've been a Cubs fan all my life - but that may look a lot like I picked a team at random as a kid ...

Thank you for the book Home - some witty Lad Lit is just what the doctor ordered


----------



## MariaESchneider

1st to Clinch, I see you have been very busy gifting -- May your team win unless it is against The Packers.    
Thanks so much for  The Library.  Where Life Checks Out!  I'm traveling so there may be a delay in me downloading the gift, but it is very much appreciated.  Thank you.


----------



## cyndist

Hey what an amazing group of people you all are. Thank you so much for the books that were gifted to me. Sorry it took so long to accept the gifts. Been out and about riding my bicycle. 
So thank you to Brownskins for 
Thank you to A KB Friend for 
And thank you to 1st to Clinch 
They are on my to be read next. 
Thanks again
Have a great day!
Cindy


----------



## Brownskins

So, I am in great pain after having three wisdom teeth forcibly removed earlier...

But I came home to a bunch of books to keep me company. Thank you so much!

... to *1st to Clinch* for War of the Supers
... to *Welcome Back* for God is With You
... to a *KB friend* for Scary Close
... and to *No Clever Name* for Lead Like Jesus

Until the pain and swelling subsides, I shall keep on reading (and watching TV too).


----------



## MariaESchneider

Hey Brownskins--sorry about your teeth!  And the pain...

Thank you so much for the book to cheer ME up!  (Key to Savannah by Hope Callaghan)  It will take me another day or so to get the gift because I'm STILL traveling.  With a cold.  But I plan to leave it behind before I go home.  That is the plan.

May you heal quickly!  Thanks again for the gift!


----------



## NogDog

MariaESchneider said:


> Hey Brownskins--sorry about your teeth! And the pain...
> 
> Thank you so much for the book to cheer ME up! (Key to Savannah by Hope Callaghan) It will take me another day or so to get the gift because I'm STILL traveling. With a cold. But I plan to leave it behind before I go home. That is the plan.
> 
> May you heal quickly! Thanks again for the gift!


Ugh...I hate traveling with a cold. 

Ugh...wisdom teeth removal was no fun (many years ago), especially when the doctor wouldn't renew the codeine prescription.


----------



## cagnes

Thank you *I'm not clever enough to come up with a cool name* (though I think that name is pretty cool ) for . I still have the 2 books before this one to read first, but I'm sooo happy to have it waiting for me on my Kindle!


----------



## AltMe

cagnes said:


> but I'm sooo happy to have it waiting for me on my Kindle!


I am too. 

I read or watch something while I eat. It gives me a break from writing or editing, or something to keep my mind busy when its hurting. So having something waiting for me is always good, since trying to find something new to read at such times isn't a happening thing.

I spent some time a little while ago looking for more to add to the list, and found it difficult since most of what I want, isn't allowed as a gift for some obscure reason. I'm going to have to start looking at my recommended emails soon, to see what else there is out there I haven't looked at yet.


----------



## Elizabeth_B

Our poor Cardinals *sniffs*

Thank you very much to 1st to Clinch for Gun Runner and the most clever named "not clever" for A Madness So Discreet.  I can't wait to get started reading them!


----------



## Andra

Everyone has been busy and generous!
Thank you Brownskins for _Tea Cups and Carnage_


and to 1st to Clinch for _The Kizuna Coast_


I'm looking forward to reading them this week, but I tell you, the puppy sure cuts into my reading time...


----------



## AltMe

Thankyou Brownskins


----------



## Geoffrey

Just received a copy of *There Will Be War Volume I* From "let's hope there won't be" .... Hurray! and Thank you!


----------



## niahflame

Thank you to happy almost autumn. Love these Pottermores!


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you happy almost autumn for 

We really do seem to be reading a lot of Drew Hayes in here lately.


----------



## Brownskins

Tuttle said:


> We really do seem to be reading a lot of Drew Hayes in here lately.


I got the exact same book - thank you "happy almost autumn"!

Another Fred book - I am happy I am an accountant, and that gladly, our firm only does blood-free acquisitions.


----------



## cagnes

Thank you *happy almost autumn* for ! Love this series!


----------



## TammyC

Thank you so much to Happy Almost Autumn for 

This is my very favorite time of year for reading. Thank you again!


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you Happy Almost Autumn for Tall, Dark and Hungry


----------



## MariaESchneider

Thank you, Happy Almost Autumn (Yeah, it's 95 or so here today.  I'm praying for cooler weather!)  Anyway thank you for the 10th book in the Markhat series!!!      There are probably only two or three other series where I've read this many books in a series (Elizabeth Peters and Janet Evanovich).  Markhat just RULES.  Great urban fantasy with superb characters.  (Way Out West is the title of book 10).  Really looking forward to this one.


----------



## Elizabeth_B

Thank you Brownskins and Happy Almost Autumn!  Such a nice surprise to come home to after a rough workday  

The heat is stifling here, too.  I'm very very ready for that fall weather everyone keeps promising!


----------



## AltMe

Thank you happy almost autumn.


----------



## NogDog

And thanks to Happy Almost Autumn for _Orconomics: A Satire (The Dark Profit Saga Book 1)_, which looks like it has the potential to be the sort of fun read I'm in need of right now.


----------



## cyndist

Thank you Almost Autumn for  
The cover does have an Autumn look and feel to it. Thank you! =)
Cindy


----------



## Andra

Thank you happy almost autumn for _Death of a Pumpkin Carver_ - seems an appropriate book for this time of year


----------



## TammyC

TammyC said:


> Thank you so much to Happy Almost Autumn for
> 
> This is my very favorite time of year for reading. Thank you again!


I am so sorry to the person that purchased this book for me, it turns out I purchased it back in 2015  I totally forgot about it. When I tried to claim the gift Amazon said they would credit me for the book. I used the credit to purchase the next book in line,

I'm so sorry again! I will go over my wish list now to be sure I don't do that again


----------



## niahflame

Thank you TGIF! I'm ready to start a new series.


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you TGIF! 

This one is one I've been really wanting to read and never quite justifying getting for myself.


----------



## AltMe

Thankyou *TGIF  *


----------



## Brownskins

Thanks TGIF for this Hogwarts short book 

I wouldn't have known about the 3 new compilations of trivia and shorts from Pottermore if not for this group. I see them in some of the lists...


----------



## TriciaJ82

The weather has definitely all of the sudden become fall! Today is cold and rainy with a high of 50 degrees. I live in the desert so its a welcome change and perfect reading weather. My thanks for my new reading material



and


----------



## MariaESchneider

TammyC said:


> I am so sorry to the person that purchased this book for me, it turns out I purchased it back in 2015  I totally forgot about it. When I tried to claim the gift Amazon said they would credit me for the book. I used the credit to purchase the next book in line,
> 
> I'm so sorry again! I will go over my wish list now to be sure I don't do that again


Shoot, it's not a big deal (I don't think). I've done it about 3 times. This latest time, I had bought the book on Kobo and not taken it off my Amazon wishlist! If I have a coupon for Kobo, I often buy over there and this time I had a 90 percent of coupon so it was a no brainer!!!


----------



## TammyC

MariaESchneider said:


> Shoot, it's not a big deal (I don't think). I've done it about 3 times. This latest time, I had bought the book on Kobo and not taken it off my Amazon wishlist! If I have a coupon for Kobo, I often buy over there and this time I had a 90 percent of coupon so it was a no brainer!!!


I watch for deals too, I'm guessing this came up on a freebie deal and I snagged it then forgot all about it  I went through my wish list very closely to be sure it doesn't happen again lol. Sorry again!


----------



## crebel

Hi everyone! I have been out of town for most of the last week and was very happy to see two gifted books in my emails when I returned!

First, I am appalled to admit I either still had on, or re-added a book on my gifting list that I received and already thanked someone for in this thread back in March. *hangs head in shame*

So, thank you 'Happy almost Autumn' for the gift of Mayhem at the Orient Express, and I used your generous gift to buy book 2 in the series:



Second, thank you to 'TGIF' for



I had almost zero time to do any reading in the last week, and I am looking forward to catching up!

eta: I should have finished reading the rest of the new posts before mine - glad to see I'm not the only one TammyC, you don't need to feel alone now! lol


----------



## Atunah

Thank you to happy almost autumn for


and book fairy for


I really got hooked on the Estelle Ryan series, so unique with the main character having autism.

Sorry I am a bit late for the thanks, I been gone since the 19th and just got back last night. I was not able to get the gift on my phone for some reason. It would not go past entering the code and then it would just jump to the main website.

I did get to read a bit while there and today I am just going to veg out on the sofa. My feet hurt from walking, my throat hurts from all the smoking that stinks up everything in Vegas and I haven't had any tea all week. 

But I got to see Bono and Billy idol and a bunch of others, so that was cool. Sting was very disappointing and I left when Usher kept rubbing his paws and other body parts on his dancers over and over. Heck, I way more enjoyed Britney Spears performance, at least she put on a fun show.

And let me just say, things have changed a LOT in 20 years at dance clubs. Holy moly  

I am going to read today and read and read. Its rainy and I got some nice gifted books lined up. Thank you all so much.


----------



## TammyC

crebel said:


> Hi everyone! I have been out of town for most of the last week and was very happy to see two gifted books in my emails when I returned!
> 
> First, I am appalled to admit I either still had on, or re-added a book on my gifting list that I received and already thanked someone for in this thread back in March. *hangs head in shame*
> 
> So, thank you 'Happy almost Autumn' for the gift of Mayhem at the Orient Express, and I used your generous gift to buy book 2 in the series:
> 
> 
> 
> Second, thank you to 'TGIF' for
> 
> 
> 
> I had almost zero time to do any reading in the last week, and I am looking forward to catching up!
> 
> eta: I should have finished reading the rest of the new posts before mine - glad to see I'm not the only one TammyC, you don't need to feel alone now! lol


I feel a little better now knowing I'm not the only one  lol


----------



## cagnes

Thank you _*TGIF*_ for the new Pamela Clare book ! I was away on a trip & just able to redeem it. Looking forward to reading it!


----------



## Elizabeth_B

This was weirdly floating in my email today but had a date from almost ten days ago  Not sure if it is me or my email that is going nuts. Anyway, thanks to "1st to Clinch" for The Gun Runner.  I love any mafia story so I know I'll adore this one!


----------



## MariaESchneider

Thank you, Happy Wednesday! I actually picked this one because of the cover. I follow a bunch of artist on FB and somehow this ended up in my feed. I thought it was kind of hilarious because she's holding her nose.

Meghan's Dragon

I hope the book is just as hilarious!!


----------



## stillmyheart

Thank you, Wordy Wednesday, for _Short Stories from Hogwarts of Heroism, Hardship and Dangerous Hobbies_! Been wanting to read these Pottermore shorts


----------



## Geoffrey

A surprise from Wordy Wednesday .... Thank you


----------



## Atunah

Thanks Wordy Wednesday for


I really enjoyed the first in that series and it has a unique setting for contempo romance. First one was on the reservation. I assume this one is too.


----------



## Atunah

I have been visited by a Vampire, who gave me this 



I better be seeing pics of you in that costume Geoffrey


----------



## Tuttle

Thank You heatwave sufferer for 

I hope your weather is nicer for you soon. And you get to read through it!

(Also, yay, Seanan McGuire!)


----------



## Brownskins

What a pleasant surprise to welcome in cooler weather. Thanks *heatwave sufferer* for the book linked below, hopefully you won't suffer too much longer...


----------



## AltMe

Thank you heatwave sufferer, for another Hogwarts gift.


----------



## telracs

i wish amazon would realize that when I "bought" this book, it was a gift for someone else, so YES, i want to accept it as a gift now. it gets confusing....

so, thank you to heatwave sufferer.


----------



## AltMe

Thankyou Geoffrey the Vampire - More Hogwarts for me to dive into.


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you Geoffrey the Vampire for A Shade of Vampire 17: A Wind of Change


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you Geoffrey the Vampire for


----------



## niahflame

Thank you the Vampire for


----------



## NogDog

Thanks to the vampire coincidentally named Geoffrey for _A Dirty Job: A Novel_, by Christopher Moore. Hopefully I'll be able to read it in time for Halloween.


----------



## cagnes

Thank you* heatwave sufferer* for ! 

Thank you *Geoffrey the Vampire* for  & Happy Halloween to you too!









Super excited to get may hands on both of these!


----------



## TammyC

Thank you so much, Geoffrey the Vampire for 

This looks like a perfect Halloween read and this weekend is supposed to be cold and gloomy, perfect reading weather  Thanks' again!


----------



## MariaESchneider

I"m a little worried about getting Medieval Underpants from a vampire. I mean...there's a novel in that somewhere. Maybe more than one. 

Thanks Geoffrey!!!

Medieval Underpants and Other Blunders: A Writer's (& Editor's) Guide to Keeping Historical Fiction Free of Common Anachronisms, Errors, & Myths [Third Edition]


----------



## Andra

Thank you Geoffrey the Vampire for _Cruising for Murder._


----------



## Brownskins

Initially I thought I got a gift from "Happy Halloween Boo"... and then from reading everyone else's comments, I realized that was the greeting and the sender was the Vampire Geoff. LOL

Can't believe its All Hallow's Eve next weekend! Thank you for the Hogwarts book - I now have all 3 of the 2016 add-ons


----------



## crebel

Wow! Gifting jackpot today!! Thanks to Geoffrey the Vampire (and Happy Halloween to you as well) for



Heatwave Sufferer - I'm sorry, come on over/up/down, fall has arrived in the Midwest, for



and Yay, it's almost Friday, enjoy! for



Would whomever is "Yay, it's almost Friday. Enjoy!" be willing to identify themselves to me in a PM, please? I received 2 messages for the same book with 2 different claim codes. I redeemed one, but I hate to take advantage of your generosity by taking a gift card for the duplicate unless I can gift something from your list back to you or giving you the chance to see if Kindle CS will cancel the 2nd one.


----------



## stillmyheart

Thank you Geoffrey the Vampire for another Hogwarts story! Love these things


----------



## Geoffrey

A little Ethan in Gold from Mojo Jojo. Thank you, Thank you. This will be a distraction now that they temperature has dropped a skosh.


----------



## cyndist

Thank you, Geoffrey the Vampire for  Was trying to figure out what to read next. This is perfect. Again thanks =)
Cindy


----------



## telracs

thanks to  heatwave sufferer and vampire geoffrey for my new books!


----------



## TriciaJ82

Thank you so much Geoffrey!! It is much better than candy for my waistline and lasts longer too



Perfect plane reading on monday!


----------



## Geoffrey

I was having my morning coffee when a copy of The Returned, Part I (Star Trek: New Frontier Book 1) arrived. Thank you, Weekend Reading for indulging my inner Trekkie.


----------



## crebel

crebel said:


> Good morning and thank you "1st to clinch" (obviously a Cubs fan - we all have our faults! ) for
> 
> 
> 
> Since I doubt my St Louis Cardinals are even going to make the Wild Card slot this year, I may cheer for the Cubs as they are my son's (the traitor) team as well. I don't know, I worry a little about that hell freezing over thing...


Quoting myself to say congratulations tonight to whomever "1st to Clinch" is and note the apocalypse now looms closer...


----------



## MsScarlett

Thanks so much Geoffrey the Vampire for my Whitefern by VC Andrews.    These books were my guilty pleasure back in the day.  Couldn't resist the sequel to My Sweet Audrina!  Happy Halloween!


----------



## Elizabeth_B

Thank you Geoffrey the Vampire for my book!  I'm heading out of town for a library conference and now I have something to read for the hours stuck in the airport!


----------



## cyndist

Thank you Great Pumpkin for  Will be a perfect read for those soon to be cold dark nights =)
Cindy


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you The Great Pumpkin for 

Tolkien makes me happy


----------



## MariaESchneider

Thank you so much to the Great Pumpkin! I was having a bad day trying (and failing) figure out the invoice for FB ads. Interestingly enough I marked the book I received today because of a FB ad. I liked the ad picture better than the real cover, but who knows? Can't judge a book by the cover...

Hex on the Beach (The Magic & Mixology Mystery Series Book 1)

Thanks for making my day!


----------



## Geoffrey

I received a copy of Red Sea For which I am Thankful. However, the gift is from "Out with the Pumpkins in with the Turkey" before the last of the Halloween alcohol has been drunk.   Love ya, mean it even if you've almost blasphemed 

But thank you again.


----------



## TriciaJ82

Thank you so much great pumpkin!


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you fall back and read an extra hour for


----------



## crebel

Thank you fall back and read an extra hour for



This is a quirky sounding series I have heard much about but never read. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> Thank you fall back and read an extra hour for
> 
> 
> 
> This is a quirky sounding series I have heard much about but never read. I'm looking forward to it.


It's very cleverly done. The better you know the classics of British Literature the more you'll 'get it' -- but there are enough references to really well known stuff that it's not too hard to follow regardless. Don't SKIP the FOOTNOTES -- they're important to the plot.  (That would be my only worry with a kindle edition; in paper they're true footnotes printed on the bottom of the page where the reference number appears. Hopefully they've made it work well in kindle.)


----------



## Atunah

Thank you "fall back and read an extra hour" for 




crebel said:


> Thank you fall back and read an extra hour for
> 
> 
> 
> This is a quirky sounding series I have heard much about but never read. I'm looking forward to it.


This looks good. But reading Ann's comment, I realized I have never read or seen a footnote in a kindle book. I don't think I'd know where they even are.  Or even what they are.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> This looks good. But reading Ann's comment, I realized I have never read or seen a footnote in a kindle book. I don't think I'd know where they even are.  Or even what they are.


You'd notice 'em if a book had 'em, I think.  There probably aren't many in Romances. 

Anyway, there'll be a superscript number (1) or asterisk (*) which is slightly grayer than the regular text, but not too light. if you touch the number, the current kindles pop up the bookmark text, similar to what happens when you go to utilize page flip. You can read the footnote, and then touch the back arrow and go back to where you were in the text proper.

OLDER kindles -- like Keyboard/Touch model and earlier -- it works sort of the same way, but does send you to the actual back of the book where the footnotes (actually 'end-notes') are. Which used to mess up the 'furthest page read' thing. This new way is better.


----------



## crebel

Atunah said:


> This looks good. But reading Ann's comment, I realized I have never read or seen a footnote in a kindle book. I don't think I'd know where they even are.  Or even what they are.


Both Ann's and your comment made me curious, so I have used page flip to go through a fair amount of the book. I don't see any superscripts or asterisks which I would expect to link to or pop up to show a footnote. The TOC does not list a separate set of footnotes, either. I'll let you know what I figure out when I actually start reading it. I expect this will be my next read instead of the oldest book on my Kindle like I most often do.

They have to be there somewhere, I would think. Ann is not the only person who has told me the footnotes are very important!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

crebel said:


> Both Ann's and your comment made me curious, so I have used page flip to go through a fair amount of the book. I don't see any superscripts or asterisks which I would expect to link to or pop up to show a footnote. The TOC does not list a separate set of footnotes, either. I'll let you know what I figure out when I actually start reading it. I expect this will be my next read instead of the oldest book on my Kindle like I most often do.
> 
> They have to be there somewhere, I would think. Ann is not the only person who has told me the footnotes are very important!


It's possible you don't see them in Page Flip -- because the footnotes and page flip work in a similar way. And Page Flip, after all, is really just supposed to be so you can find stuff quickly -- you're not meant to read a whole book that way.

Actually -- I just paged through my PAPER copy and I'm not seeing any footnotes in it. But there are definitely some in the second book, Lost in a Good Book. I guess he didn't think up the idea until then.  Basically when the 'real' characters have to go INTO a book to investigate or repair something, the only way to communicate with characters NOT in the book is via footnotes. They call it the FooNoterPhone or something like that.

I also do have the two most recent in the series in Kindle . . . I don't recall that I had any problem using the footnotes as intended when they were used.


----------



## NogDog

Thanks to "Fall Back..." for _Starship Grifters (A Rex Nihilo Adventure)_, which looks like it should be a fun read.


----------



## Brownskins

Thank You to "fall back and read another hour" for The Paper Magician.  I have seen this book for a while now, but haven't jumped on the train... 

I haven't downloaded 2 of the Potter books and this one yet... saving them all for the holidays!  But I am truly grateful you guys!


----------



## telracs

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's possible you don't see them in Page Flip -- because the footnotes and page flip work in a similar way. And Page Flip, after all, is really just supposed to be so you can find stuff quickly -- you're not meant to read a whole book that way.
> 
> Actually -- I just paged through my PAPER copy and I'm not seeing any footnotes in it. But there are definitely some in the second book, Lost in a Good Book. I guess he didn't think up the idea until then.  Basically when the 'real' characters have to go INTO a book to investigate or repair something, the only way to communicate with characters NOT in the book is via footnotes. They call it the FooNoterPhone or something like that.
> 
> I also do have the two most recent in the series in Kindle . . . I don't recall that I had any problem using the footnotes as intended when they were used.


yes, the footnoterphone doesn't start until the second book (someone from inside book world calls Thursday), and the footnote pop up worked fine for me.


----------



## Atunah

thank you "Testing" for



For some reason regency reads are my christmas reads. If that makes sense. They are my feel good books. I love Belgrave House publishers, they have so many great authors on their roster. Their covers could be better, but I guess one knows what one gets.

I am currently over my reading rut and I am reading reading reading. Mostly Historical stuff now this time a year.


----------



## Andra

First a comment - I really don't like this new way of redeeming books where you have to put in a code instead of just clicking on a link - it's harder for me to do it correctly on a phone. We've been out of pocket for a few weeks so I have some catching up to do.

Thank you fall back and read an extra hour for _Myth Inc Link_


Thank you Birthday Fairy for _Dangling by a Thread_


Thank you Belated Birthday Bunny for _Margaritas, Marzipan and Murder_


----------



## MariaESchneider

I"m not a fan of the new method either.  Maybe it was done to stop some sort of fraud.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

So . . . . . when you get a gift book you no longer get a link but, rather, a code as for an emailed gift credit?  Seems like an odd change.

You probably can copy and paste the code, though, rather than having to actually type it all out. Unless it's different to a regular emailed gift credit.


----------



## crebel

Ann in Arlington said:


> So . . . . . when you get a gift book you no longer get a link but, rather, a code as for an emailed gift credit? Seems like an odd change.
> 
> You probably can copy and paste the code, though, rather than having to actually type it all out. Unless it's different to a regular emailed gift credit.


You get an email with a code and a link to Amazon. The link takes you to a box where you copy/paste the code, then it takes you to the book page to accept the gift or you can click on the link on the book page to get a gift credit. It's a PITA and I don't see how it could prevent fraud.

In fact, when I accept a gift now, instead of the usual thank you message I often get a message that says something about the book having been previously accepted as a gift and to go to my Kindle library to begin reading. When I open my Kindle the book has still downloads like you expect it to anyway.


----------



## NogDog

Ann in Arlington said:


> So . . . . . when you get a gift book you no longer get a link but, rather, a code as for an emailed gift credit? Seems like an odd change.
> 
> You probably can copy and paste the code, though, rather than having to actually type it all out. Unless it's different to a regular emailed gift credit.


Yeah, you have to copy/paste (or type) the code in on a redemption page now -- easy to do on a 'puter, can be a bit tricky on a phone (though you can usually select/copy text, but it often takes a bit of coordination/luck to get the touch screen to do what you want).


----------



## Andra

Ann in Arlington said:


> So . . . . . when you get a gift book you no longer get a link but, rather, a code as for an emailed gift credit? Seems like an odd change.
> 
> You probably can copy and paste the code, though, rather than having to actually type it all out. Unless it's different to a regular emailed gift credit.


You get a link but you also get a redemption code. So you have to follow the link, log in, and then put in the code. I keep forgetting to copy the code before I leave the email. It's user error, but it used to be so easy...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Andra said:


> You get a link but you also get a redemption code. So you have to follow the link, log in, and then put in the code. I keep forgetting to copy the code before I leave the email. It's user error, but it used to be so easy...


Maybe it's to prevent people from accidentally accepting a gift when what they really want is not the book but the money -- say, because they already have the book. So then they'd have to return it for refund, but probably not without complaining to Amazon first.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thank you to whomever sent me a gift so I could see how the new process works! It doesn't strike me as that different, nor that difficult, but it is strange that it sort of requires two steps. And good sleuthing to find me . . . . not that I'm particularly hidden! 

I will note . . . . I couldn't find any way to convert the gift to a credit, vs the book. I didn't really WANT to, but, conceivably, one could receive as a gift, a book one doesn't really want, or already has, or has already read. 

I assume, if you already own the kindle book, it won't let you buy it again, and will somehow trigger the option to get the credit instead. But I guess if you'd read it in another format or by having borrowed it, all you can do is accept the gift and then return it for a refund.  So . . . . . more steps if your great aunt Doris decides to gift you her favorite bodice rippers and super sappy romances, and just won't accept that you only read horror and true crime.


----------



## AltMe

Ann in Arlington said:


> bodice rippers and super sappy


sounds like horror to me.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thank you to whomever sent me a gift so I could see how the new process works! It doesn't strike me as that different, nor that difficult, but it is strange that it sort of requires two steps. And good sleuthing to find me . . . . not that I'm particularly hidden!
> 
> I will note . . . . I couldn't find any way to convert the gift to a credit, vs the book. I didn't really WANT to, but, conceivably, one could receive as a gift, a book one doesn't really want, or already has, or has already read.
> 
> I assume, if you already own the kindle book, it won't let you buy it again, and will somehow trigger the option to get the credit instead. But I guess if you'd read it in another format or by having borrowed it, all you can do is accept the gift and then return it for a refund. So . . . . . more steps if your great aunt Doris decides to gift you her favorite bodice rippers and super sappy romances, and just won't accept that you only read horror and true crime.


You can still exchange it, but they made that link much smaller and moved it. I'd tell you where it is now, but I can't remember. I do know that I always have to hunt for it now when I need it!!!


----------



## crebel

MariaESchneider said:


> You can still exchange it, but they made that link much smaller and moved it. I'd tell you where it is now, but I can't remember. I do know that I always have to hunt for it now when I need it!!!


It's under the "accept gift" button on the book page once you're finally directed there.


----------



## TriciaJ82

TimothyEllis said:


> sounds like horror to me.


One man's trash is another woman's treasure


----------



## Geoffrey

TriciaJ82 said:


> One man's trash is another woman's treasure


My bodice rippers are short on people in bodices but still my guilty pleasure/treasures


----------



## AltMe

Booting back up where I can find it easier, since the gifting season is about to begin. 

Also, for anyone who hasn't seen this yet, here's the thread where you join.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=241098


----------



## AltMe

Thank you Geoffrey A. Snyder !  

Happy December back attcha.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Thank you, Geoffrey!  Boxcar Children is definitely for nostalgia's sake!  I absolutely adored the series as a kid!!!    Happy Holidays to you and to everyone here.


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you Geoffrey for House of Judges. Happy December


----------



## Tuttle

Thank You Geoffrey for Going Rogue.


----------



## Andra

Thank you Geoffrey! I was trying to decide what to read in front of the fireplace over the weekend and you just answered that question for me!

_Lattes, Ladyfingers, and Lies_


----------



## Atunah

Thank you so much for me gift. Its too hot to handle, too hot for KB to post a link I think   . Its "After Hours" by Cara McKenna. I think his pants might be a tad bit low for the rules, not sure. 

And yes, that should warm me up now that its gotten cold. We had like 31 over night here   . I went out this morning in 34 degrees  . Mind you, I don't have like a big thick winter jacket. Just transition types. So layers it is. Short sleeve, long sleeve, sweater and then my faux leather jacket. Couple of days hopefully only of this. Back to the low 70's by monday.


----------



## cyndist

Thank you Geoffrey for  Looking forward to reading this one too. 
Cindy


----------



## Geoffrey

Cindy,

Thank you for The Wrong Unit. This one has been on my should I/shouldn't I list for a while now, so I now I will.


----------



## niahflame

Thank you Geoffrey for my book! It is cold here too, my hands can barely type.


----------



## KindleGirl

Thank you, Geoffrey! It looks like you've been really busy today! Looks like snow is heading our way this weekend, so this will be a perfect book....


----------



## cagnes

Geoffrey, thanks sooo much for ! It's pretty cold down here too & Happy December to you!


----------



## stillmyheart

Thank you, Geoffrey, for rounding out my Harry Potter Pottermore shorts collection! Was just thinking the other day how I wanted to read the Hogwarts one XD


----------



## TammyC

Thank you so much, Geoffrey for . It is very cold here too, I believe tonight goes down to 17 brrr. Perfect weather to wrap up with a new book!

Thank you!


----------



## NogDog

And thanks to Sir Geoffrey for _Forever After_. Might be a good option for my train rides this weekend.


----------



## telracs

let me add my thanks to the Geoffrey train!


----------



## TriciaJ82

Thank you Santa Geoffrey! I am going to restrain myself and wait to read it until my flight next week


----------



## niahflame

Thank you hammerfan! Let's get some horror for Christmas.


----------



## hamerfan

I just found this thread, so apologies for the delay.
Thank you, Geoffrey, for . 
It looks great so far!


----------



## Geoffrey

Thanks hamerfan. Nothing like a little Singularity man/machine warfare to enjoy the holidays the right way.


----------



## Geoffrey

TammyC, Thank you! I was thinking about just pulling the trigger on this one and you beat me to it ....


----------



## TammyC

You are most welcome. I'm glad it was good timing   Enjoy!


----------



## Geoffrey

Geoffrey said:


> TammyC, Thank you! I was thinking about just pulling the trigger on this one and you beat me to it ....


I just finished this last night. It's a short book but highly emotional. It's the author's first novel so he has some technical growth, but this punched me right in the feels and I'm still emotional this morning. This is the story of a man who outlived his spouse's death and is picking himself back up again superimposed over the story of how they met.


----------



## Geoffrey

Thank you, Maria! Merry Christmas


----------



## Brownskins

I am excited to read The Secrets of the Pied Piper 

Thank you Gray-beard Santa! Have some cookies and hot chocolate please. I can give you my address through PM...


----------



## Atunah

Thank you gray beard Santa for 


I been looking forward to reading this one. German soccer coach/player hero and its suppose to have the slow burn I much prefer in romance books.

Everyone have a great Holiday. Just when we had a nice cold front last week, its gotten warm again for christmas of course.


----------



## hamerfan

A huge thank you to Jane, the Xmas Al. She gifted me The Man Who Planted Trees by Jean Giono. One of the greatest stories I've ever known (but never read).



I am really looking forward to taking my time and devouring every word. Thank you so much!


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you Jane, the Xmas Al for Haunted is Always in Fashion.



and

Thank you Merry Reading for House of Ravens


----------



## cyndist

Thank you Jane for  Just started reading the first one now this one will be next. 
Cindy


----------



## Geoffrey

Imagine my surprise last night when two notifications popped up! First there was a Day before Christmakkah book, Tales From Alternate Earths: Eight broadcasts from parallel dimensions, and then from Jane the Xmas Al comes Mad Love. Two equally fun reads.

On Monday, we're getting on a train for two days from Seattle to Chicago so these will be great. Thank you.


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you Jane, the Xmas AI for Neutron Star!


----------



## NogDog

Thanks to "merry reading", "Jane, the Xmas AI", and "Jane, the Xmas AI" (again!) for:


----------



## cyndist

Thank you Gray-beard Santa  
Cindy


----------



## stillmyheart

I got this yesterday, but was out all day and totally forgot about it by the time I got home, but thank you Jane, the Xmas AI for _A Dirty Job_! My brother-in-law bought it for me in paperback for Christmas last year, I think, but I'm awful about reading physical books anymore, so maybe this will finally get me to read it.


----------



## MariaESchneider

I always worry a little about AI...but this time Jane the AI got it right (of course, it was in my list!) and I'm thrilled. I've really been looking forward to reading this one. I love paranormal AND museums. When I visit museums I always have this sense of ... "Others." SO this mix seems right up my alley!


----------



## cagnes

Definitely feels like Christmas, I was so excited to find these in my inbox today!

Thank you _Jane, the Xmas AI_ for 

Thank you _Gray-beard Santa_ for 

Thank you _Not the Elf on the Shelf_ for  & Merry Christmas to you too!

Can't wait to read these!


----------



## TammyC

Thank you so much to The Elf on the bookshelf for

and also to Jane the Xmas AI for 

After all the family time it's going to be perfect to curl up with a blanket, some new books and perhaps some left over dessert 

Thank you both again, and have a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## Atunah

Wow, it really is Christmas. Thank you guys so much for all the gifts. Have a wonderful Christmas eve and Christmas day everyone. 

Thank you Merry Festivus for 


Thanks Jane for 


And Elf on the Bookshelf for


----------



## niahflame

Thank you Jane the Christmas AI! I love horror books for Christmas


----------



## cagnes

Thank you _Holding the Mistletoe_ for ... this will be a great Christmas read!


----------



## Geoffrey

Holding the Mistletoe just gifted me a book, Filthy Little Secret, which is a little too bowchickawowwow to link to, but definitely appreciated!!

And then Elf on the Shelf provided some British humor, Bricking It, to remove the steam from the air.

Thank you both!


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you Holding the Mistletoe for


----------



## Brownskins

Thank you Jane, the Xmas Al and Merry Christmas Eve.

I received The Edgewood Series in the wee hours this morning (sometime after midnight........)


----------



## TammyC

What a wonderful gifting day  Thank you so much to Holding the Mistletoe for . I am looking forward to diving into these new books


----------



## TammyC

I must have been very good this year  Thank you so much Buddy the Elf for 

I hope Santa was good to you. Merry Christmas!


----------



## TriciaJ82

I woke up this morning to a couple of &#127873;!





Thank you both!


----------



## Atunah

Thank you "feeling festive" for 


and may we all have a fantastic book filled 2017


----------



## MariaESchneider

Thank you so much to Feeling Festive! Nothing like getting a "No Holds Barred" cookie book on Christmas day!!!

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00796LH8C/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=KTNVKM9YIWXB&coliid=I2P48I74B0IEQQ

WOOT!

And The Elf on the Bookshelf made it possible to read a book while eating all those cookies! No Bones by Annie Bassett!

https://www.amazon.com/Bones-Dead-Buried-Mysteries-Book-ebook/dp/B01DQZSD40/ref=sr_1_1_twi_kin_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1482685436&sr=8-1&keywords=no+bones+by+annie

A very Merry Christmas to all of you! Thank you!!!


----------



## NogDog

Thanks to Buddy the Elf. I suspect my list is just about empty of under-ten-dollar books, so y'all should feel free to gift someone else at this point. I've already gotten enough to keep me busy for a couple months at the rate I've been reading lately.


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you Feeling Festive for


----------



## hamerfan

A very big Thank You to Gray-beard Santa for my wife's book, Family Ties: A Novel by Danielle Steel. She is very excited about getting this one.


----------



## Geoffrey

Hurray! A couple more thank yous. First, a little Counting Daisies (The Counting Series Book 1) from Feeling Festive and Deep Navigation from Gray-Beard Santa. Thank you both.


----------



## telracs

Thanks to hamerfan and Jane the christmas AI for


----------



## KindleGirl

A big thank you to Gray-beard Santa for my book gift today! Can't wait to get back to this series...


----------



## MichelleB675

Thank you Gray Beard Santa for Something's Knot Kosher


----------



## MariaESchneider

Gray beard Santa (aren't all Santa's supposed to have a grey beard? Isn't it sort of a trademark of Santa?) Anyway, you are a generous soul! Thank you for:



I've heard this is good. I hope it is!

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you The New Year is about to Appear! New year means new books and this time of year means time off from work to read! Yay books.

Thanks!


----------



## TammyC

I want to thank everyone for another very fun Christmas of gifting! I hope you all had a wonderful Christmas and got many new reads. Don't forget to keep your lists up to date because a lot of us continue to gift throughout the year


----------



## MsScarlett

Wonderful Christmas surprises from Gray Beard Santa and Timothy Ellis! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Elizabeth_B

I hope everyone had an amazing holiday! Warmest wishes to all of you!

Thank you to Geoffrey for Elizabeth Street, Gray Beard Santa for Empire of Ice Cream, and Jane the Christmas Al for Winner of the National Book Award. They all look like fun reads to curl up with over the New Year's holiday! Thank you so very much!


----------



## AltMe

MsScarlett said:


> Wonderful Christmas surprises from Gray Beard Santa and Timothy Ellis! Thanks so much!!!


You're welcome. Alas, yours was the only one I messed up who it was from.  
Jane of course, laughed at me. But then, I'm writing a story all about her at the moment, so she's doing a lot of communicating with me.

In case anyone wondered, Jane is an AI in my series, and did last christmas playing santa in my christmas story.


----------



## Andra

I'm a little late with my thank-yous...

Thank you Gray-beard Santa for _Myth-Nomers and Im-Pervections_. Thank you merry book reading for _All Murders Final!_ Thank you Jane, the Xmas AI for _Death Runs Adrift_.


----------



## stillmyheart

Thank you so much, Gray-beard Santa, for _'Salem's Lot_ by Stephen King!


----------



## niahflame

Thank you Gray Beard Santa!


----------



## TammyC

Thank you so much Gray Beard Santa for 

I've had a few friends recommend this book again recently so it's perfect timing! Thank you again


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you Grey Beard Santa for


----------



## TriciaJ82

Thank you gray-beard Santa!


----------



## AltMe

Thank you Gray-beard Santa.


----------



## telracs

Thanks graybeard santa.....



and if anyone has read the last Young Wizards book (Games Wizard Play), can you PM me? I have a question about it.


----------



## hamerfan

Cool! Nothing for me but congrats to everyone who got one today.
This was my first year participating in this and it was fun. One thing I might've done wrong. It looks like if you give someone a book, you use an alias/made up name as the gifter. I will remember this (unless someone tells me I'm wrong about this).


----------



## MariaESchneider

You can use your own name or an alias.  I've done both.  It's entirely up to you!  

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## NogDog

Yeah, I'd say the only "right" way is the way that gives you the most enjoyment.


----------



## AltMe

hamerfan said:


> Cool! Nothing for me but congrats to everyone who got one today.
> This was my first year participating in this and it was fun. One thing I might've done wrong. It looks like if you give someone a book, you use an alias/made up name as the gifter. I will remember this (unless someone tells me I'm wrong about this).


Ditto to that.

I used a made up name, because it was part of the fun, since the character I used comes from my books, and she did give everyone presents on christmas day. Except 1, where I hit send too fast, and it went off under my name instead.

All good fun.


----------



## Tuttle

Thank you Bast for


----------



## TammyC

Thank you so much, Bast for 

May your new year be filled with many wonderful reads!


----------



## AltMe

Thank you New Year with New Reads.


----------



## cyndist

Thank you Bast for  I've always wanted to read this series. 
Cindy


----------



## MariaESchneider

Thank you, Bast! Inspector Hobbes and the Blood: A Fast-paced Comedy Crime Fantasy (unhuman Book 1) This books looks quite fabulous. I hope it's as funny and fun as it looks!

Happy New Year!


----------



## Brownskins

Thank you to happy sunday for The Glass Magician! Happy new year too!

It's busy season once again for me, but I got to finish The Peddler's Road  that Gray Beard Santa gave me last Christmas.

I enjoyed this retelling of the Pied Piper. Here is a link to my review https://simplyctrocks.blogspot.com/2017/01/the-peddlers-road-where-hansel-and.html for those interested in Middle Grade books.

I am still saving up moolah so that I can hand out gifts... likely in the spring. But thank you to all who have been so generous over the holidays!


----------



## cagnes

Thank you *Revival* for . Looking forward to reading it.  Happy February to you too!


----------



## Geoffrey

There was a surprise in my email this morning, Through Many Fires (Strengthen What Remains Book 1). A nice little apocalypse full of booms from a A KBoard Friend.


----------



## Atunah

Thank you KBoard friend for


Looking forward to reading it. The scottish highlands get me every time.


----------



## Andra

Thank you KBoard Friend for _A Pressing Engagement_.



(I think it's the blue-dress lady on the cover  )


----------



## Atunah

Just thought this might be interesting to some here. You can now see everything you gifted in the normal manage your content sections. Its in the very left drop down, second to last. Past the collections, KU, prime. You can then sort on the next drop down from redeemed or pending. Much easier to have it all in one place than having to dig in the account sections. Its also easier to use and one can see right away if everything was claimed. So if there was an issue its easier to figure it out.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Atunah said:


> Just thought this might be interesting to some here. You can now see everything you gifted in the normal manage your content sections. Its in the very left drop down, second to last. Past the collections, KU, prime. You can then sort on the next drop down from redeemed or pending. Much easier to have it all in one place than having to dig in the account sections. Its also easier to use and one can see right away if everything was claimed. So if there was an issue its easier to figure it out.


I noticed that the other day -- and sent a book to my son just to test how it worked.


----------



## Atunah

Thank you "day late", crebel and telracs for my gifts.  . 
Lovely choices.


----------



## Geoffrey

There was a Why Not surprise in my email this morning and a copy of The Long List Anthology: More Stories From the Hugo Award Nomination List (The Long List Anthology Series Book 1). Hugo nominees for fun and profit! hurray!


----------



## Atunah

Thank you "Summer Vacay" for a lovely surprise


Summer is definitely here. Its like a 100 degree sauna


----------



## NogDog

Thanks, Santa, for _The Fifth Season (The Broken Earth Book 1)_. Fingers crossed that it lives up to its ratings.


----------

